# [LPF] Tower of Power



## Systole (Jan 17, 2013)

A dungeon-based adventure for Living Pathfinder, designed for 4-6 1st level characters. Players can expect to be second level by adventure's end.

GM: Systole
Judge: Satin Knights

Heroes: 
@_*omnitricks*_ : Paskell (Tengu Rogue 1) 
@_*SpicyWaffle*_ : Dane Mazelo (Human Fighter 1) 
@_*Commander_Fallout*_ : Samad Salil (Elf Bard 1)
@_*SinisterRogue*_ : Aeron Nightborn (Tiefling Magus 1)


Start date: 17 Jan 2013

[sblock=XP]Encounter 1: Giant hissing cockroach, 600xp (4 players @ 150xp each), 8 Mar 2013
Encounter 2: Broken stairs, 400 xp (4 players @ 100xp each), 15 Mar 2013
Encounter 3: Young troglodytes, 400xp (4 players @ 100xp each), 1 Apr 2013  
Encounter 4: Tulok, 600 xp (3 players @ 200xp each), 4 May 2013
Encounter 5: Iron Cobra, 600xp (2 players @ 300xp each), 27 Jun 2013
Encounter 6: Albino crocodile, 600 xp (2 players @ 300 xp each), 21 Jul 2013
​Encounter 7: Troglodyte chief, 800 xp (2 players @ 400 xp each), 16 Aug 2013

[/sblock][sblock=Treasury]Encounter 1: 
Encounter 2: 
Encounter 3: 
Enouncter 4:[/sblock][sblock=Adventure Rules]* Initiative, saving throws, and perception rolls will be made for the players by the GM if it moves the adventure along quickly. Otherwise, players will make their own rolls. Dice rollers can be Invisible Castle or the EnWorld on-line dice roller for the players (once it comes back online). I will use my own home dice or an on-line random number generator.

* Any absences for longer than 2-3 days should be communicated to the GM. In general, please try to post 3x/week, preferably 1/day on weekdays. Players who consistently slow down the game will be removed, at GM's discretion. _Note: I will not be available from Friday evening to Sunday evening most weekends during the summer._

* All characters need an appropriate character picture, head-shot preferably, to use as a token on the tactical grids.

* A mini-stat spoiler block that includes a link to your character sheet will be required in every IC post. Please spoilerblock (sblock) OOC posts and discussions.

* Posts should be 3rd person, present tense, and please pick a color for your dialogue. "Boris the Strong and Fair swings his greataxe at the fiendish kobold. 'Die, foul creature!' he shouts." 

[sblock=Example Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 23/34
CMB: +5 CMD: 19
Fort: +1 Reflex: +5 Will: +4
Perception: +5, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow (+6/+6 or +8, 1d8+3, 20x3)
Current Conditions in Effect: Haste, Rapid Shot, Bless
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/5
Spells Remaining (2nd): 1/3

Used Items:
Whistling Arrow x1
Smoke Arrow X2[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 17, 2013)

The Land Owners and Cultivators Guild is a large suite of rooms on a second floor in the business district of Venza. Despite the size of the office, it manages to be dark and cramped, as the entire space is packed with stacks and shelves of record books, papers, and files. A cursory glance shows that many of these records date back over a hundred years, and many are yellowed and almost illegible. The air itself is thick and dusty with ancient, crumbling paperwork.

A bell above the door rings as you enter, and you see an elderly, bookish-looking man seated at a large mahogany desk. Apart from the bell, the only other sound is the scritching of the man's quill as he meticulously transcribes a list of names and numbers from one ledger to another. He looks up at you over his glasses, and sighs. "Here about the job, are you? Have a seat. I'll be with you momentarily." With the quill, he indicates a long bench, half of which is taken up by towering stacks of documents which seem rather precariously balanced. The bench is old and solidly built, and its dark hardwood has obviously been well-polished by decades of passing buttocks. It looks decidedly uncomfortable.








*...... Fallson Hev ......

*


----------



## omnitricks (Jan 19, 2013)

The Tengu finally found the guild and to his surprise it was not like he expected. He thought he would see nothing but farmers going about their business. However what he found was books, papers and files. Paskell took a few sneaky glances but found that they were not going to make sense to him unless he looked at them properly.

A pity because that was not what he was here for. Looking at the bench he was pointed to Paskell could not help but feel that the stacks would fall on him eventually but he also realized that he would be able to try taking a look at some of these old documents until the man got to him.

Seated down at the bench Paskell made a few glances at the covers to see if there was anything interesting to occupy his time while he waited.

[sblock=Mini Stats]





*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +6 Will: -1
Perception: +5
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: 
Current Conditions in Effect: 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## SpicyWaffle (Jan 19, 2013)

_"That was fast! I wasn't expecting chance to come knocking at my door so soon!" _thought the aspiring adventurer as he silently mimed the order pinned to the wall at the Dunn Wright Inn, trying to navigate his way through the winding hustle-and-bustle of the big city that was Venza.

After some meandering through the streets by the newcomer and asking for directions, Dane soon found himself unmistakably within the Land Owners and Cultivators Guild, ascending the flight of stairs leading to the rendezvous point with eager aplomb. Moving inside and nearly right on the heels of that Tengu he saw at the bar, Dane was greeted by the slight ringing of the bell overlooking the doorway, and just as quickly by the astute looking book-keeper scribbling away at what must have been something important. Thinking it prudent not to offend his first potential contract, the former farm boy just smiled and nodded, maneuvering himself towards the preoccupied bench and settling himself in beside his feathery colleague.

Turning to Paskell, Dane just smiled and waved again in silence. He was clearly quite enthused, a lone foot lightly tapping against the floorboards as he struggled to contain his curiosity about this dwarven tower that was mentioned. But, as the old man said, he'd be with him in a moment. For now he'd just have to suck it up and hold out until the scholarly gentleman was ready to spill the beans. But perhaps in the meantime Dane could coax a conversation out of his like-minded coadjutor.

"Hey again," the blade-toting knave whispered, keeping his eyes trained expectantly on the elderly chap still in the thralls of notation before shifting his gaze to Paskell. Dane had never met a Tengu before; and thinking on it, it might be remiss of him not to at least try and break the ice if they ended up working together. "Glad to see I'm not the only one interested in this tower. Name's Dane by the way in-case you missed it back there. What about you? What's your name?"

[sblock=Dane's Mini Stats]

*Dane Mazelo*
AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +1
Initiative: +3
Current Weapon in Hand: Gauntlets (+4, 1d4+1, 20x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse

Used Items:
---[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jan 20, 2013)

He knew he was not perfect. He had managed to get lost on the way over, navigating though the busy, bustling streets. It was still so strange to him that so many people could live together, and yet still be strangers to each other. He was given directions, he was given looks, but he made it, and as he entered the stuffy, dusty room, he noticed it was already occupied by a few people he recognized. If this is what fate had in store for him, then he would rush towards it with open arms. He bowed and, extending his right hand in their direction, greeted the others, "As-salamu alaykum."

After shaking their hands, he continued, "My name is Samad Salil. You are here for the job, as well?"
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 14
Fort: +0 Reflex: +5 Will: +2
Perception: +6, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse 
Spells Remaining (1st): 3/3

Used Items:
N/A
[/sblock]


----------



## SpicyWaffle (Jan 20, 2013)

A familiar sense of deja vu taking him at the newcomer's arrival, Dane shook the elf's hand fervently in greeting, smiling as he nodded his response.

"Nice to meet you! Looks like we're all in the same boat," replied the chipper young man as he panned from Samad to Paskell. They both seemed so different from the usual folk he'd met back near Martna; sure, the occasional oddball drifter or distant adventurer, but rarely did Dane ever have the opportunity to openly converse with them.

"I'm Dane, by the way, though I guess you probably already knew that," he continued, still brimming with palpable enthusiasm. "Sorry if it seemed like I gave you the cold shoulder back there. But you know how it is: opportunity knocks, you've got to jump on it."

[sblock=Dane's Mini Stats]

*Dane Mazelo*
AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +1
Initiative: +3
Current Weapon in Hand: Gauntlets (+4, 1d4+1, 20x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse

Used Items:
---[/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Jan 21, 2013)

"Hmmmm?" the tengu asked when he was interrupted from his curiosity. Oh yes the tower. That was what he was here for. Why shouldn't it be interesting? "Its an ancient dwarven tower. There has to be an adventure to experience!" That should be the reason they were asking for adventurers right? "And no, I didn't miss it" since as far as he remembered, this was the first time Paskell has ever seen let alone talk to Dane but the human didn't need to know that.

"Paskell" he said in reply when he was asked about his name adding "probably" when he repeated it as soon as Samad introduced himself. While he was a little confused by Samad's greeting Paskell decided against asking about it since what really wanted to say was "I thought when opportunity knocks, you'd open the door and let it in. I mean if I was your guest I'd be running to the guards if you jumped on me!" with the closest thing to a grin on his beak.

[sblock=OOC]First bad joke of many so bear with me. This is the only reason I'm wasting points on comedy XD[/sblock]

[sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]





*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +6 Will: -1
Perception: +5
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: 
Current Conditions in Effect: 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 21, 2013)

*GM:*  Going to wait two more days to make sure everyone is here that wants to be.  The adventure bus will be leaving on Wednesday at the latest.


----------



## SpicyWaffle (Jan 22, 2013)

Trying his best to stifle his chuckle at the terrible turn of phrase, Dane struggled not to roll his eyes even as he faltered and smiled. At least the Tengu seemed to be in good spirits!

"I s'pose I walked right into that one," muttered Dane as he shuffled on the bench, vision drifting from Paskell to grant the bookish gentleman over yonder the occasional glance in anticipation. Anxiousness tugged at him as he tapped his foot against the floor rhythmically in an endeavor not to bombard the guild clerk with questions about this ancient and mysterious tower.

[sblock=Dane's Mini Stats]

*Dane Mazelo*
AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +1
Initiative: +3
Current Weapon in Hand: Gauntlets (+4, 1d4+1, 20x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse

Used Items:
---[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jan 22, 2013)

Taking a seat, he exhaled. Staring off into space, he responded, "I agree," though to no statement in particular. After a few minutes, he shook off his trance and refocused. Glancing at the bird man, he asked, "I have not seen one of you before. Where are you from?"

[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]View attachment 56052
*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 14
Fort: +0 Reflex: +5 Will: +2
Perception: +6, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse 
Spells Remaining (1st): 3/3

Used Items:
N/A
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 23, 2013)

At last Fallson Hev looks up from his work.  “I’m sorry to have kept you waiting, but I was in the middle of tabulating the projected flax harvests for the upcoming year.  It’s dreadfully important for the Guild to set the correct prices, you see.  If we’d simply used last year’s numbers, we would have been undercharging by almost one and a quarter pence a sheaf!“  The old man looks extremely proud of this catch, as if he’d singlehandedly averted a major economic catastrophe.

“Well, you’re all here about the job, I expect.”  He pulls several complex-looking legal documents out of a drawer and hands one to each of you.  “Our standard contract.  You’re entitled to any goods you find with an independently appraised value of less than 10,000 gold sovereigns, adjusted for inflation from the date the contract is enacted.  Above that, there’s a sliding scale of dividends – quite reasonable, I think you’ll find.  We also offer a generous per diem salary.  I’m afraid that expenses, however, are not covered.  Just sign at the bottom, please.

“Oh, dear me!  I’ve forgotten to tell you what the job actually _is_!  Well, on the premises of one of our guild members, a swine farmer named Ivio Mallack to be precise, there is an ancient dwarven tower.”  He shakes his head.  “The Venzan landscape is positively _studded _with the ridiculous things.  We’d have _acres _more arable land if we simply pulled them all down, as I’ve suggested on _many _occasions.  But I digress.

“This particular tower had been sealed for as long as anyone can remember, with no way in or out.  Recently, we had a very minor earthquake in the area.  Nothing to speak of, really.   I myself slept through it.  Unfortunately, it partially collapsed the tower.   Since then, Mr. Mallack has been complaining of a strong odor whenever the wind blows from the direction of the ruins.  He claims that the smell is causing his pigs to be unsettled, and he wants the problem solved before breeding season starts.”

Fallson shrugs.  “I myself find this somewhat hard to countenance, but Mr. Mallack is a member in good standing and is entitled to remediation as per Guild rules.  His farm is about three hours south by cart, and then about an hour’s walk east down Old Puerco Road.  If you leave soon, you’ll be able to arrive by the evening.  Mr. Mallack can put you up for the night, and you can commence your investigations tomorrow.

“Do you have any questions?”






*...... Fallson Hev ......*

        *GM:*  Anyone with the Linguistics skill can see that the contract is exactly what Fallson says it is.  For those without Lingusitics, it seems fine as far as you can make out, but you quickly get lost in the legalese.

OOC, this is just a way for GMs to explain time-based gold awards.  And if you're worried about having to share any goodies over 10,000 GP with the Guild, I can promise you that this will *not *be an issue.


----------



## SpicyWaffle (Jan 24, 2013)

With contract in hand, Dane sat speechless at Fallson Hev's loquacious explanation, the man as proud of his own work as he was linguistically well-versed. Indeed, even as the well-educated fellow let loose the slew of information regarding this particular contract the trio had been given, Dane couldn't help but look down at the piece of parchment, mind boggled by the vast amounts of technical jargon and confusing use of parties. For all that the multitude of technicalities and verbose wording made the contract seem positively daunting, it might as well have been written in Orcish! But, at the very least, what little the naive youth could pick it out, it _seemed_ legitimate. Dane would just have to go with his gut on this one, the well-read bookkeeper's summarization of the situation certainly solidifying the Martna youth's curiosity.

"Sounds easy enough. We go down there, check out the ruined tower and find out what's causing that stench, then put an end to it," he repeated, eyes drifting between his supposedly interested compatriots and Mister Hev. This was quite the big step, signing his first contract; and even though it might have looked insignificant to the elderly fellow whom had given it to them, Dane couldn't help but feel nervous at penning his name to the sheet. Furling his lips momentarily as he drifted in thought, Dane finally shook his doubt as he strode back up to the desk, taking the quill in-hand and swiftly scribbling his name poorly onto the contract.

"I've heard all I need to know. I'm your man for this, sir," smiled the adventurous scion, shaking the scribe's hand fervently to seal the deal before leaving the contract for Fallson, then stepping back to see how the other two souls would respond.

[sblock=Dane's Mini Stats]






*Dane Mazelo*
AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +1
Initiative: +3
Current Weapon in Hand: Gauntlets (+4, 1d4+1, 20x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse

Used Items:
---[/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow. It looks as if Paskell has a chance to profit from this inside information if he chooses to stock up on flax before the price goes up one and a quarter pence a sheaf, not! Why go through all that trouble when he could be on an adventure instead and have a chance to profit from that?

As a person who spent most of his time reading in the past and decided to become an adventurer from it he could tell that "the contract is as you say..." and they were not about to be messed up by some technicalities but a concern is "we keep items only if they are appraised below 10000 gold sovereigns yes? Does that mean the guild will be handling the appraisals when we are done?" Maybe they will lose anything truly valuable but at least Paskell will know what are the things he found.

Either way, it will prove a great adventure. A tower that has been sealed for a long time? Strong odors coming from it? Maybe its a monster...maybe zombies...maybe dragons! That is something that Paskell wanted to do and was already signing the papers giving a comment that "maybe if we do a good job you'll call us for anymore of those ridiculous Venzan things you find that needs exploring?"

But first things first "do you know anything else about this tower we're going to?" he asked handing back the contract.

[sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]





*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +6 Will: -1
Perception: +5
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: 
Current Conditions in Effect: 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jan 25, 2013)

Much of this made no sense to him. Many of the words were foreign, and  though he could read the letters, they had no meaning together. Still,  though, he had no reason to distrust someone who only wanted his help,  and if these other candidates were signing it, he decided he should as  well. So he signed it, first in Southern, then in Common, just to be safe.

"When do we begin?"

[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]View attachment 56052
*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 14
Fort: +0 Reflex: +5 Will: +2
Perception: +6, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse 
Spells Remaining (1st): 3/3

Used Items:
N/A
 [/sblock]


----------



## SinisterRogue (Jan 25, 2013)

*Aeron Nightborn  - Magus*

Having gotten quite lost in this new city, Aeron knew that he was already a bit late as he opened the door into the Land Owners and Cultivators Guild. Quickly asking for directions to the meeting, he was guided to the second floor and ushered into a room where the meeting had already started. Trying to stay as quiet as possible and not draw too much attention to himself, Aeron gave only a slight nod of acknowledgement to the others within the room before finding a place to sit as he was brought up to speed with the details of the job. Looking over the contract with a brief glance as most of it seemed too circular and convoluted to make much sense, Aeron felt a moment of hesitation to sign the contract without fully grasping its subtle legal bindings but the hesitation soon departed as he could almost feel his continuously lightening coin pouch hang from his belt. Fully resolved to make some much needed coin, Aeron signed his name to the contract. Settling in once more, Aeron listened as the others seated near him posed questions to their employer and decided to ask one of his own. "You said that these types of towers were common within the area. Have any of those towers been explored and, if so, did they have anything unexpected which should put us on guard when within this tower of similar design? Traps and the like."

[sblock=Aeron's Mini Stats]


*Aeron*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 15
Fort: 3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +0
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/2 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 25, 2013)

Fallson is only too happy to discuss the details of the contract with Paskell, and once he starts going it takes a minute or two before you're able to stop him and get him back on track about the other details.  To Samad, he replies, "As soon as possible, if you don't mind.  There is a cart leaving in the hour for points south, and a round trip ticket is provided as per section C, paragraph 8, line 14 of your contract.  Or was it 15?"  He glances at the contract.  "No, I was right the first time.  Line 14."

To Aeron, he says, "I heard from a colleague in the Importers and Exporters Guild that one of their members lost a shipment to gremlins of some kind, and they found that the unwholesome little beasts were nesting in the ruins of a dwarven tower, but I think that that tower was in far worse repair than this one.  I think it was little more than a basement, actually.  More than that I don't know."







*...... Fallson Hev ......*

[sblock=K:Local 15]You've heard a little about this particular rumor.  Franco Specialty Goods lost a wagonload of goods not too long ago, and Signor Franco hired some adventurers to deal with the problem.  They found a boggard had taken over the local pugwampi gremlin tribe and was encouraging to steal pretty things for him.  The tower in question was almost completely collapsed, and any traps that they found would have been set by the gremlins themselves.[sblock=K:Local 20]You know every detail of the story.  You can check out the thread here if you care to, but the details probably aren't applicable.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Jan 25, 2013)

Paskell just nodded agreeing with Fallson's explanation on their ticket as he recalled what he read. The contract is good enough to get them going on the job and the tengu could not be happier. Fallson also seemed to know a lot more too. Gremlins are not the sort of creatures he was expecting if they were there at all but running through whatever traps they might set would be quite fun.

Rubbing his hands when their employer has finished speaking he'll excitedly ask the rest of the group "shall we get going now?" and will follow them to the cart. i"I'm sure Mr...uhm...Malk might know a lot more since he brought this problem to the guild in the first place."

[sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]





*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +6 Will: -1
Perception: +5
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: 
Current Conditions in Effect: 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## SinisterRogue (Jan 26, 2013)

Aeron gives a curt nod of agreement with the Tengu's words before turning to address Fallson. "If there is nothing else you need to tell me specifically, I will be waiting in the cart as well." Aeron passes a quick glance to the rest of the group before turning to follow in the wake of the Tengu. 

​[sblock=Aeron's Mini Stats]

View attachment 56109
*Aeron*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 15
Fort: 3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +0
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/2 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## SpicyWaffle (Jan 26, 2013)

With the timely arrival of their newest Tiefling associate and a slew of serendipitous questions, Dane was feeling much more confident about this ordeal he'd signed up for. The thought of 'gremlins' was certainly unnerving, but at least the four warriors were keener on the prospect that they might be making a home out of the ruined tower.

"We'll be sure to keep an eye out for them," Dane replied as his other fellows began to fall out towards the the awaiting southbound cart, the young adventurous scion pivoting on his own heel as he waved his farewell to the studious tax master. "With luck, we'll be back tomorrow with some good news for the guild, Mister Fallson."

And with that, Dane too took his leave, stopping only to procure his belongings from the flophouse he'd taken residence in before heading off with all due speed for the transport that would take him on his first steps towards fame and fortune.

[sblock=Dane's Mini Stats]






*Dane Mazelo*
AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +1
Initiative: +3
Current Weapon in Hand: Gauntlets (+4, 1d3+1, 20x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse

Used Items:
---[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jan 26, 2013)

The last to leave, Samad sat with his thoughts for a little while longer. He wasn't certain he knew what a gremlin was, but it didn't seem like it would matter. It's entirely possible that anything could have taken over a ruined tower, so a sealed one would be a mystery. Still, though, they numbered 4 now, with the addition of the newcomer, so he was not entirely concerned. Samad shook Fallson's hand again, "We will return in victory. I'm certain of it. As-salamu alaykum." 
And with that, he followed the others to the carts.
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 14
Fort: +0 Reflex: +5 Will: +2
Perception: +6, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse 
Spells Remaining (1st): 3/3

Used Items:
N/A
 [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 27, 2013)

The cart leaves only a few minutes behind schedule, which in Venza is nothing short of miraculous, and heads south out of the city.  The grizzled driver has little to say to you while the broken down team of nags hauls you, a dozen crates of various sizes, and a large family with what seems like a half dozen children, all of whom seem to spend their time screaming, wailing, or -- when the mood takes them -- both at the same time.  Eventually, the cart reaches Old Puerco Road, and you gratefully disembark and begin heading toward the Mallack farm.  The silence of the countryside is sweet, sweet relief ... at least until the wind blows from the east.

Pigs.  Lots and lots of pigs.  A nauseating amount of pigs.  And over the course of the last mile, the smell gets worse.  It's the kind of smell that will be in your hair (or your feathers) for _days _after you leave.  Eventually, you crest a hill and the Mallack farm is before you.  In the distance, you can see the partially crumbled remains of a stone tower.  Even from here, you can see the dark, gaping hole that opens in the bottom half of the tower.

A lean old farmer watches you as you approach.  Aside from the the farm itself is made of a great number of hog wallows containing a startling number of pigs.  The house is a simple affair with a barn attached.  Nearby, there's a discontented mule tied to a tree, and a mule cart with a bunch of sacks in it.

"Guild send you, too?" the old man asks, leaning against a fence.







*
...... Ivio Mallack ......*

        *GM:*  Forgottenhelm has had a week and a half to show up, so we are moving on with as-is.


----------



## SinisterRogue (Jan 27, 2013)

Aeron jumped from the wagon once it had finally stopped; his backpack slung over his shoulder with one hand grasping the straps while the other hand rested lightly on the cold metal and the leather grip of his scimitar. At the old farmer's words, Aeron's eyes narrow a bit with a sudden suspicion. If the farmer's words were anything to go by, they weren't the first to be sent to deal with this tower situation. That their employer somehow forgot to mention previous attempts didn't sit well with Aeron as he cast a dark look at the ancient tower in the distance. To his mind, the tower seemed to take on a more sinister appearance that reminded him of shadowy city of Sumbru, and all of the denizens within Sumbru were well aware of its dark heart. Aeron sincerely hoped that something similar didn't lurk in this tower. Shaking the dark thoughts from his mind, Aeron composed himself once more and turned to the farmer. "The Guild has sent others then?" Aeron felt compelled to ask the question though he felt sure of its answer already.

[sblock=Aeron's Mini Stats]

View attachment 56109
*Aeron*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 15
Fort: 3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +0
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/2 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Jan 27, 2013)

As much as Paskell would have liked to talk to the rest of the party, the circumstances would not have allowed room for any proper conversation. The children were just making too much noise that the tengu could not even enjoy the ride and take in the scenery. Finally after a while of putting up with the screaming and wailing he stood up a little to get their attention and said...

"You kids want to hear a joke? This is a good one. Two elves walk into a bar and the dwarf just walked right under it" which continued with jokes which could have gotten worse but the tengu did not care about the material. He was just trying to get the children to quiet down.

[sblock=Perform (comedy)]
1d20+6=15
Just because I can [/sblock]

Of course once the horrible smell reached the tengu he'd just stop to try and stop the smell from getting to him and hope that the kids will do the same. The sight of the tower however looked very interesting and...dark. Hopefully he wouldn't have to go in it until tomorrow morning. 

And since the tiefling already was already doing the talking, all Paskell would ask is "can we have this conversation inside?" while still trying to keep the smell out of his nose.

[sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]





*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +6 Will: -1
Perception: +5
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: 
Current Conditions in Effect: 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## SpicyWaffle (Jan 28, 2013)

Between Paskell's terrible jokes, the wailing children, and the bumpy trip up the road within the caravan, Dane was almost grateful when they finally arrived. Almost, however, was the operative word. As soon as the all too familiar stench of pigs and other such pleasantries bombarded his senses, the former farm boy's brow furled and drew his lips inward. To say it was a smell he'd missed since his departure from home would be a terrible untruth; in fact, he'd hoped the wretched scent would never make its presence known to him again. Oh, to be young and have such foolish hopes! Now Dane and his colleagues - for better or worse - would reek of the snorting creatures for days, if not weeks.

A sour disposition, however, was no excuse for being crass. Even a rural bumpkin such as himself knew manners had their place.

"I second that idea to talk about this stuff inside," Dane sniffed, immediately regretting inhaling the wafting aroma anew even as he grit his teeth to bear it. "First thing's first though. Yes sir, we're with the Guild. I'm Dane," the boy began before motioning to those gathered near the farmer, "This is Paskell, Aeron, and Samad. You must be Farmer Mallack."

It was likely plain as day, but still, Dane felt it was nice to know who exactly he was talking to, rather than just a group of potentially random - and heavily armed - strangers. Just as before, the former farmer's son took Mallack's hand and gave it a firm shake, both out of a sense of professionalism and courtesy, though quickly dreaded doing so as his mind meandered about what the farmer might have been doing all day.

"Now... uh... could we please talk inside?"

[sblock=Dane's Mini Stats]






*Dane Mazelo*
AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +1
Initiative: +3
Current Weapon in Hand: Gauntlets (+4, 1d3+1, 20x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse

Used Items:
---[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 28, 2013)

"Not 'others.'  Just the one," he answers, leading you inside.  It smells better inside the house but sadly, it does not smell _much _better inside the house.  Mallack pulls some battered earthenware mugs from a cabinet and puts them on the kitchen table along with a pitcher of water and another pitcher of what looks like small beer.  "Help y'self to whichever," he says, pouring himself a mug of beer.

"That other one, Baggio his name was, he came by askin' about the tower a while back and if it had been looked at yet.  I told him not yet, and then I asked him if he was with the Guild.  He said he surely was.  Now, about that time I was thinkin' he looked a mite shifty, so I asked him if he signed the contract with Fallson and everything, and he said he surely did."  The old farmer shrugs.  "So off he went.  Haven't seen him in three days.

"That's his cart and his mule outside.  He had a load of frog legs, too, but by yesterday they was startin' to turn so I fed 'em to the hogs.  I'll give him fair price for a load of slops when he gets back.  Best I can do."






*
...... Ivio Mallack ......*


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jan 28, 2013)

If there was one thing Samad could not stand, it was noise. Though this nomad was glad to be moving again, especially since he was getting used to this northern climate, he felt out of place and out of time among these travelers. Still, if this was Bashu's wish, then he would obey to the best of his ability. He watched the countryside roll by, he practiced his speech with the rest of the party, but mainly, he spent the days sleeping and the nights meditating. Twice daily, at dawn and at dusk, he would perform his dance-prayer to his god, often to the entertainment of the the children, but such was routine to him.

He was glad to be away from the caravan, but one nuisance was replaced by a greater annoyance. The smell. While he could always drown out the sound, the smell would not subside, no matter how close he pulled his keffiyeh over his nostrils. The amount of pigs, the foul creatures, was staggering. Towns in the South used them for waste management, but his tribe had never dealt with them outside of these few encounters. He was beginning to question his purpose for being here, when they met their client. Dane had taken the initiative to introduce the party. He followed along, nodded and shook the farmer's hand when introduced. He was glad to know the others were on common ground about the oppressive stench. 

The house was a small relief. Sadly, it seemed as though this was not something he could escape. Seated at the table, he poured himself a cup of water and listened to the farmer's tale. He spoke up, "That can't be possible."

[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 14
Fort: +0 Reflex: +5 Will: +2
Perception: +6, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse 
Spells Remaining (1st): 3/3

Used Items:
N/A
 [/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Jan 28, 2013)

Horrible! But Paskell knew better than that. Better to not offend the person who was going to host him for the night. "Thanks" he said taking a mug of water before continuing on with the conversation.

This Baggio did not sound like someone sent from the guild. Even Fallson did not know anything about the tower but now was his chance. "Do you remember what this Baggio asked you about the tower? Maybe you can repeat his questions to us?" he asked Mallack.

If nothing else maybe an examination of the cart later would have some clues.

[sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]





*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +6 Will: -1
Perception: +5
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: 
Current Conditions in Effect: 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## SinisterRogue (Jan 29, 2013)

Taking in the rather humble surroundings of the farmer's house, Aeron gives a cursory glance about the room to check to see if there is anyone else with them before speaking to the farmer. "I would like to see the cart that this Baggio left behind before we call it a night. Would you tell me where it is? Its contents could shed some light on this rather unexpected situation." 

[sblock=Aeron's Mini Stats]

View attachment 56109
*Aeron*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 15
Fort: 3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +0
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/2 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 30, 2013)

"If you care to look at it, the wagon's outside, next to the mule.  You walked by it on the way in.  And all Baggio asked about the tower was whether anyone had went into it yet.  I told him no, not so far as I knowed.  Then I asked if he was Guild, and he said yessir."  He shrugs again and reaches for the beer.  It doesn't seem as if he has much more to add.

[sblock=Paskell]It's way too much to get Mallack to repeat Baggio's questions back verbatim.  What he's given you is what he's capable of giving you.[/sblock]
[sblock=Aeron]The wagon is cheap, rickety, and run down.  The mule is nothing much to look at either.  There are a number of crusty burlap sacks in the back which are spotted with blood and what looks like swamp mud, which would be consistent with them being filled with frog legs.  If you spend the time to search through them, you'll find a few rancid frog legs that Mallack missed.  The wagon is otherwise empty.[/sblock]






*
...... Ivio Mallack ......*


----------



## SpicyWaffle (Jan 30, 2013)

Having been content to let the others make their inquiries, Dane remained relatively silent, save perhaps the occasional, thoughtful hum between sips from his waterskin. The fact that some other entrepreneurial individual had taken to the tower before them was odd; especially given that Fallson Hev hadn't mentioned any other parties heading for the ruins before them. Certainly, Mallack's explanation of this Baggio fella gave Dane plenty to chew on as he wallowed in the pig-stink that still seemed to permeate the farmer's house, even if it wasn't so pungent. If he'd run in alone, who knows what mischief the man might have gotten himself into? Heck, if what Fallson had heard about the last dwarven ruins his employees trounced through was true, Baggio might in all likelihood be in serious trouble, if not already dead.

Suddenly, this quaint exploration of dilapidated ruins was feeling more weighty and imperative. It wasn't just about getting rid of some unwanted stink, but also about finding a missing man.

Waiting until the tiefling returned from his investigation, Dane motioned for them to gather 'round, his face surprisingly grim despite his previously upbeat demeanor.

"This changes things," he murmured concernedly, giving the farmer a slight glance before returning to the assembled crew who'd signed on for this expedition. "If this Baggio guy hasn't come back yet, that's bad news. Something might have happened to him," explained Dane, lips furling inwards even as he tried to think about what they should do as he tried to ignore the obnoxiously putrid odor bombarding his nostrils. He was hardly the most qualified to make any sort of decision, especially on his first outing as a freelance sellsword and adventurer, but the young man felt driven to at least make the suggestion given the situation at hand. "I know we're all probably tired from the ride here, but if this fool's gone and gotten himself in trouble, someone needs to get in there and find him. We can't just ignore it; whether he's with the Guild or not, you heard Mallack: Baggio's been gone three days now. So, I say we head in there, and see if we can't find this fool. Besides, the sooner we get in there, the sooner we can put an end to this... erm... _mysterious stink_," Dane added, though that last bit seemed almost superfluous given the audacious odor of the swine already plaguing the farm.

[sblock=Dane's Mini Stats]






*Dane Mazelo*
AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +1
Initiative: +3
Current Weapon in Hand: Gauntlets (+4, 1d3+1, 20x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse

Used Items:
---[/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Jan 30, 2013)

"You go do that" Paskell told Aeron as he waved the tiefling off. Looking over one cart wouldn't need more than one person and now Paskell wouldn't even need to get out to the smell of pigs and probably half rotten frog legs although Aeron should "just tell us what you find when you get back."

As for what Paskell would do, that would be fully communicated from his loud yawn. "If we go now in the dark, something might happen to us. Something bad" he told Dane. "Why don't we rest for the night first? A few hours more wouldn't make a difference right?" he asked the group "except that it will be brighter for us when we go into the tower."

Of course for Paskell that would be up for their host and employer. "So Mr Mallack, based on what you know about the tower do you want us to go in now or do you think we shouldn't test it and take a rest first?"

[sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]





*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +6 Will: -1
Perception: +5
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: 
Current Conditions in Effect: 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## SinisterRogue (Jan 30, 2013)

Aeron stepped outside, the approaching night becoming more pronounced as the light from the sun continued to dwindle. Following the directions of the farmer, Aeron checked through the old, dilapidated cart but at the first sight of it, he knew that there would probably be little luck to be had for useful information. Regardless, Aeron needed to be sure. After opening the last burlap sack within the cart, Aeron's nose was assaulted once more by the smell of rancid frog legs. The smell was vile but Aeron remained stoic as he reached a hand into the bag to ensure that only the now-putrid remains of frogs were inside and nothing else of import.  Finding nothing, Aeron closed up the sack to partially contain the smell. Stooping low and grabbing some straw, Aeron wiped away from of the grime on his hands from his search. Once finished, Aeron rejoined the group once more with a slightly disappointed look on his face, though he did notice that he entered as Paskell, the tengu, had just asked something to the farmer. Catching the attention of the rest of the group, Aeron details his findings. "Not much to be found in the cart. Only thing in it were some sacks with left over frog legs, rancid now, that the farmer mentioned already," Aeron remarks along with a frustrated shake of his horned head. "There seemed to have been swamp mud on the sacks though, which makes sense since this Baggio was collecting frog legs. Maybe there is a swamp in the area that this Baggio came from," Aeron suggests with a noncommittal shrug that conveys he doesn't much care where Baggio came from. "So, what is the plan in light of these events?" Aeron asks while looking at the collective group.  

[sblock=Aeron's Mini Stats]

View attachment 56109
*Aeron*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 15
Fort: 3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +0
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/2 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 30, 2013)

Mallack puts a finger in his ear and wiggles it around as he thinks.  "I've lived here for nigh-on sixty-five year, and I can't say I've ever wanted to go into the thing.  If I had to, I'd do it in the daylight, that's for sure.  But you're the professionals.  Done a lot of this, I expect?"

He stands up.  "Whichever you choose, I'm about to fix dinner and you're welcome to have some with me.  Gonna whip up some porkchops, and mashed potaters with bacon, and collard greens with ham.  After that, I can put you up in the barn if'n you want.  Plenty of clean, dry straw for you to sleep in."






*
...... Ivio Mallack ......*


----------



## SpicyWaffle (Jan 31, 2013)

Curling his lips at Mallack's mention of being professionals with prior experience doing these sorts of things, Dane grew hesitant between Paskell's desire for rest and Mallack's insistence not to venture into the foreboding tower in the dead of night. Both men made valid, albeit different points: the thought of sojourning into a potential den of gremlins in the dead of night whilst fighting fatigue hardly sounded sane, especially fueled on some guesswork brought up by a pig farmer whose information was vague at best.

Then again, most sane people didn't willingly traipse around in dank, dangerous dwarven ruins at all. The risk was already becoming increasingly stacked against them; but now, it wasn't just Dane, Aeron, Samad, and Paskell in harm's way; for all Dane knew, this Baggio fellow was on the level and now in dire straits himself. If it were him in there on some misguided endeavor to plumb the tower's depths first for whatever reason, the young adventurer would have certainly wished to the gods for assistance, too. Every minute that slipped by was paramount, presuming Baggio yet still lived.

"I won't try and force you guys into any of this if you don't think we can handle it," Dane began after a moment of silence to collect his thoughts, "so it'll be up to you. I still stand by what I said: if this Baggio is in trouble, whoever he is and whether or not he's with the guild, he still deserves help, even if it was his fault for getting into this mess. It's risky, I know, especially at night like this while we're tired... but some things are more important, and living this sort of work means we might not always get the chance to relax before plunging into something dangerous. Besides, if it was someone you lot knew, would you be willing to set aside a few hours to rest knowing those same hours might be their last?"

The young, perhaps naively idealistic human sighed again, sipping some water whilst he let his own thoughts simmer.

"Like I said, it's up to you fellas. I don't know what's in there - gremlins or anything at all, and I'm not sure I could handle such things on my own if there were. Whatever you choose to do, I'll concede; but if we're going to - if we _wanted_ to - help this unfortunate idiot who's been missing for three days now, then the sooner the better."

[sblock=Dane's Mini Stats]






*Dane Mazelo*
AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +1
Initiative: +3
Current Weapon in Hand: Gauntlets (+4, 1d3+1, 20x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse

Used Items:
---[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jan 31, 2013)

"I agree," Samad replied, "Though this man may be a thief, or a mercenary, or was unwise, he still deserves mercy. We should leave now, while there is greater chance he still lives. I am not tired now, and if we do leave, we'll have the blessings of Bashu the Panther with us. I, too, would prefer we leave now."

[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 14
Fort: +0 Reflex: +5 Will: +2
Perception: +6, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse 
Spells Remaining (1st): 3/3

Used Items:
N/A
 [/sblock]


----------



## SinisterRogue (Jan 31, 2013)

"Night or day, it makes little difference to my kind." Aeron gestures to his horns in reference to his dark heritage. "However, if we do go in there tonight, investigating the tower should be the priority, not finding the fool that went in there alone. The tower was the job we were hired for, the job I was hired for, not some rescue," Aeron says with both an air and mask of professionalism as he looks between his companions. "However, if we find Baggio along the way of our investigation, great. If not..." Aeron gives a shrug of indifference. 

[sblock=Aeron's Mini Stats]


*Aeron*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 15
Fort: 3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +0
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/2 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Jan 31, 2013)

Well Paskell was no fool. He has heard a lot about the things that came out in the dark of the night and things that lived in ruins what more at night in ruins. He was not going to risk himself just because some fool went into the tower. "The way I see it, that Baggio knew what he was getting into and would know how to survive. If he didn't die on the first day, he wouldn't die as long as he keeps up what he is doing." On the other hand "I'm not going to be the one to die by blindly rushing after him. He can wait a few more hours."

Saying that Paskell went after Mallack asking "do you need any help with dinner?" At least if the party still persisted in the foolishness of blindly rushing into the tower at this hour he would not be going in there on an empty stomach and some rest if he could help it.

[sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]





*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +6 Will: -1
Perception: +5
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: 
Current Conditions in Effect: 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## SpicyWaffle (Feb 1, 2013)

With a mild furrowing of his brow, Dane had hoped for something more altruistic. Perhaps that was a foolish notion in and of itself, as he was no amidst a triad of splitting ideas: a decidedly agreeable yes, an off-handed indifference save for motivation, and an outright no. As much as he had hoped for some form of instant cohesion, it seemed Dane was going to have to work with what he had. After a moment to collect his thoughts, the young human turned back towards Paskell, though not before giving Samad and Aeron a slight but approving nod.

"Come on, Paskell," insisted the brash, almost barefaced human as he meandered his way through Mallack's home to stand beside his feathered associate. "You can't really mean that. I might not be some wild ranger from the hinterlands, but even I know you can run out of supplies. A man - no matter how strong or fast or smart - can't make it without food and water. Three days down there? Gods, anything could have happened -- you heard it from Fallson, that last quake unearthed the entrance. Could be unstable; could be Baggio's down there right now with a broken leg, hanging on through sheer determination to survive."

Despite his attempts to remain personally calm, Dane was adamantly furling his bottom lip inward, trying his utmost not to come off as some domineering bully. In all likelihood, he was probably doing a terrible job. Deciding to step away from the tengu, the sandy haired idealistic human instead returned to the farmer's side, giving Mallack only a parting glance before returning to the topic at hand. Like his mother had always said: sometimes you need to grease the wheels a little bit to get the cart rolling.

"Maybe you're right -- maybe you're both right," he began anew as he panned over to Samad before returning his gaze proper, "and I can see where you're coming from. It's going to be dangerous no matter what; doubly so at night. We don't know this fella, and truthfully, he might just as likely be some murderous git. But what if he isn't? What if, just maybe, he really is with the guild? The risk might be worth a potential reward. Sure, we could stay the night here at Mister Mallack's expense, get in there at first light, find out what's causing this so-called stink, put an end to it, and return to Master Hev with a job well done. Or, perhaps, you could do this one thing that might be greater than a good night sleep on a pig farm and a hot meal -- not only could you help Mallack like we promised, but maybe save a life, coming back more triumphant than if you'd just let some poor sod slip through your talons because he made a rookie mistake by going into that tower alone. Could even be a fat bounty in it for you, too, Paskell; maybe even make you seem like a real stand-up guy the guild can count on more than ever. More work means more coin, and coin makes the world go 'round, some say."

Dane paused again, letting the idea simmer before putting a gloved hand to his hip and cocking his head slightly.

"Just something to think about. But, hey, if you're set on staying here, then it's your choice and I won't try and force you into doing something you think you're not ready for. But me? I say the sooner we start, the better off everyone'll be; us, Mallack, the guild, and even Baggio if he yet still lives."

[sblock=Dane's Mini Stats]






*Dane Mazelo*
AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +1
Initiative: +3
Current Weapon in Hand: Gauntlets (+4, 1d3+1, 20x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse

Used Items:
---[/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Feb 1, 2013)

Dane made a pretty valid argument but "I'm sure he brought enough with him. The cart had nothing so Baggio might've already taken what he needed for that tower, he chose to go in it knowing the risks. And if it really is unstable better to go in when there's light so we can see the dangers right?"

Continuing to help with the food preparations, Paskell added "besides, this is my first adventure. As much as I'd like to return a triumphant hero or stand-up guy as you put it, I'd rather not make this my last. I'm with Aeron when he says the tower is our job and not Baggio. If he was part of the guild, they would have told us already."

"We're no good to anyone dead. Not ourselves, Mallack, the guild or Baggio. Lets just accept our host's hospitality and take whatever challenge we find when we're fresh and ready tomorrow? Unless you have a real good reason why we need to go besides thinking that Baggio is in danger when we ourselves are still unsure?" he added.

[sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]





*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +6 Will: -1
Perception: +5
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: 
Current Conditions in Effect: 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## SpicyWaffle (Feb 2, 2013)

For a moment, Dane remained deathly silent as Paskell's response sank in. He had hoped his words would sway the Tengu, and even as the beaked sellsword finished his last inquiry, Dane knew he had no rebuttal. With an weary sigh, the young human seemed to silently yield in the face of the feathery warrior, eyebrows arching ever so slightly even as he shook his head slowly. He knew where the foreign adventurer was coming from; especially as he relayed his concerns about his first adventure potentially being his last. But such was the way of things in their chosen field - danger around every corner, and urgency often pressing against them like an ominous wind. But the man had made his decision; and while Dane wasn't satisfied with Paskell's response, he would keep his word and honor his choice.

"Alright. I understand, Paskell," Dane finally conceded aloud, giving Paskell a forced smile even as he kept his stride. Turning to the remaining would-be tower-raiders, the human mercenary furled his lips inward again, as if gauging their response, then shifted back to Mallack. They were wasting time; regardless of their reasons, as far as Dane was concerned, finding Baggio was just as important as doing the job they'd signed on for. But it wasn't something he could do alone -- not if he wanted to potentially end up just like this wayward agent of the guild.

"I've said all I can say on the matter, so I guess we're finally at that crossroad. Aeron? Samad? If Paskell's going to stay here with Mallack, you know we'll be a man short. You know where I stand; but are you still ready to get on with this job?"

[sblock=Dane's Mini Stats]






*Dane Mazelo*
AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +1
Initiative: +3
Current Weapon in Hand: Gauntlets (+4, 1d3+1, 20x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse

Used Items:
---[/sblock]


----------



## SinisterRogue (Feb 2, 2013)

Dane's attempt to sway the choice of Paskell was admirable if not a bit naive to the reality people can actually present. Words and idealistic notions alone sometimes aren't enough. However, while Aeron wasn't truly moved or motivated by the argument Dane directed at Paskell, he was more comfortable with working at night. Maybe it reminded him of the dark city of Sumbru, where he grew up. Maybe it was because seeing into the night was just as easy as the day for him; for the darkness held no terrors in and of itself for Aeron. Either way, Aeron was wanted to get this job done and receive his coin as quickly as possible and he was comfortable with telling the group that. "I am fine with venturing out into the night. It should be no problem," Aeron states. A subtle tilt of his head and Aeron's eyes reflect the light like a cat's for a second before vanishing like it never happened. "Anyways, getting this contract done as soon as possible should fill my coin purse all the faster and allow for other well paying jobs to be undertaken, so I will throw in with Dane." Having said that, Aeron turned and addressed Paskell. "I know you might not want to go in during the night with the undue risk we would be putting ourselves in, but honestly, its a dwarven tower. I think it would be reasonable to assume that the ancient dwarven builders of these towers might have dug down into the earth just as much as they built up, if not more so since we are talking about dwarfs. If that's the case, all the sunshine in the world wouldn't have much of a difference."  Aeron shrugs after saying his bit, letting the group think about what he had to say.

[sblock=Aeron's Mini Stats]

View attachment 56109
*Aeron*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 15
Fort: 3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +0
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/2 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Feb 3, 2013)

"Well good for you people. You are all willing to risk your lives just to save someone foolish enough to take his chances? You're just as bad as him" Paskell said without reservation. Turning to Aeron he continued "you might be comfortable with the dark but what about me, or him, or him?" pointing to Dane and Samad. "If the rest of us cannot see in the dark, we'd easily be taken by whatever ambush from things able to see in the dark unless you have torches, but they'd still be able to see us a mile away!"

"And Aeron, do you really think these two prioritize the job as you do? By the looks of things if it came to a point of Baggio or the job they would pick the former. I'm sure you don't want that do you? And what is finishing up the job 8 hours later compared to an increased risk against success or survival? Its not only about the light, it is also about the rest of us. We might end up in the tower for some time without a chance to rest. How confident are you that all of us will be able to perform to the best of our abilities when we're tired?" Paskell asked with a serious look on his face.

"If you are really crazy enough to test the tower now, I'll have to follow because of my contractual obligation to the guild and not because of Baggio. But what I'm not obligated to do is put myself in a dangerous situation against my better judgement which means I'll leave at anytime I find I should. That is where I stand if you want to go through with this but at least let me have my dinner first."

[sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]






*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +6 Will: -1
Perception: +5
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: 
Current Conditions in Effect: 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## SinisterRogue (Feb 3, 2013)

Aeron studied Dane and Samad a moment before responding to Paskell. "Maybe those two do have different priorities than myself but as I see it, _searching the tower_ and _searching through the tower_ for Baggio align quite well. That being said, if we do go in there at night and are met with a substantial resistance or are put into an extremely precarious position, I have no doubt that I would be one of the first to abandon the endeavor until more favorable circumstances." After saying that, Aeron casually walked over to the farmer before turning to address the group once more. "Paskell is right though, we all are probably a bit tired, a bit fatigued from the day, but I think we aren't fully weighing the merits a night excursion could offer and we could miss an opportunity if we wait till the sunrise." Aeron shifts his gaze from each member to ensure he has their attention. "Like Paskell said, if we go in during the night, torches ablaze, anything with half-decent vision should be able to see us. If something or _somethings_ are within the tower causing that ghastly smell, then having a light in the midst of darkness should draw them to us like moths to a flame; letting us deal with any unsavory creatures without having to ferret them out of every nook and cranny of their dwarven tower. As for the matter of light, I'm would be somewhat surprised if none of you thought that adventuring wasn't both a day and night activity, and had planned accordingly. Regardless, I'm sure that Mallack might be willing to give us some torches in exchange for good coin." Aeron gives a hopeful look to the old farmer before giving one last remark to Paskell. "And I'm am sure the others, myself included, are fine with having dinner before we commit to any action."


[sblock=Aeron's Mini Stats]

View attachment 56109
*Aeron*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 15
Fort: 3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +0
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/2 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 4, 2013)

"Ayuh, I can let you folk have a couple of torches, if'n you want.  I got plenty of 'em, on account of the wolves.  Speaking of that -- afore dinner, I ought go out and get the pens lit up, keep m' pigs safe."  He stands up and takes a large, heavy crossbow from a closet.  He cocks it with practiced ease, and then heads toward the door.  "Won't be a moment," he says.






*
...... Ivio Mallack ......*


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Feb 4, 2013)

Mallack left, leading to long, awkward silence. Samad spoke up, "So, what are we going to do now?"

[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 14
Fort: +0 Reflex: +5 Will: +2
Perception: +6, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse 
Spells Remaining (1st): 3/3

Used Items:
N/A
 [/sblock]


----------



## SpicyWaffle (Feb 4, 2013)

Silently, Dane watched as Aeron and Paskell debated the merits of trudging into the dwarven ruins in the dead of night, arms crossed as he too was swept up in the conversation. He'd have been content to remain doing so, but when Paskell finally relented, Dane found himself both relieved and elated; a wry, almost hawkish grin creeping its way across his lips. It might not have been the right thing to do, what with the Tengu seeming as though his arm had been twisted, but at least they were all moving together -- one could only hope now that it was in the right direction.

"That'd be great if you could," agreed Dane as Mallack prepared to see about those pigs of his, crossbow at the ready. The old farmer seemed confident in his task, and as he made his way out, the adventurous scion returned his focus to the matter at hand.

"Looks like we're all in agreement," he hummed, clapping his hands together as if in some symbolic form of acceptance as he maneuvered his way through the farmers' home to take a seat at the table, slinging his pack off of his shoulder before rummaging through it. Throwing a glance towards the fellow whom had spewed humor on the cart ride here as the young human pulled out a well-worn whetstone, Dane gave his feathered friend a minor nod of concession before drawing the sword at the small of his back free and setting the stone to work. Paskell at least deserved a hot meal, he supposed.

"Alright. We'll take a few minutes, get some food in us, then head out," Dane added as Samad spoke up, still focused on sharpening his blade.

[sblock=Dane's Mini Stats]






*Dane Mazelo*
AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +1
Initiative: +3
Current Weapon in Hand: Gauntlets (+4, 1d3+1, 20x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse

Used Items:
---[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 6, 2013)

The old farmer comes back inside after a few minutes, puts the crossbow by the door, and begins cooking dinner.  In the distance, a wolf howls, and then another answers the first.  Ivio looks back at the group quizzically.  "I knows you're experienced at this kind of thing, but the wolves are out tonight, and it's a long mile or so a-tween here and the tower with no trees to climb if they decide to have a run at ya.  And you sure you want to be prowling around crumbly ruins with nothing but torches to see by?"  He nods to Aeron.  "Begging pardon to the hellspawn, o' course.  I expects it don't bother your kind none, being the kin of all kinds of unholy things what lurk in darkness and suchlike.  Even setting aside the night, I'd be plumb tuckered just from coming out here from the city."





*
...... Ivio Mallack ......

*        *GM:*  GM is hinting that settling in for the night is the better option.


----------



## omnitricks (Feb 6, 2013)

Dane looked so smug about getting Paskell to follow them but did he really know what the tengu would or...would not do? He would know soon enough. When Mallack returned, Paskell said right away "that's what I was telling them but they still think they should foolishly go after Baggio despite the risks. And no Mr Mallack, I'm not experienced but I am still under a contract to do your job which was why I was hoping you can dissuade them from going after Baggio. I was already planning to escape on my own as soon as we get attacked under unfavorable conditions by anything like the hellspawns or unholy things you just mentioned but maybe now I won't have to especially when you've just said we shouldn't be going out now."

Looking at the rest of the group with a grin much like Dane's just moments ago Paskell asked just one question. "Now do you still want to go out despite our employer, which knows the area well repeating what I have just said all this time?" If they do, maybe Paskell won't feel so bad for planning to leave them to die after all.

[sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]





*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +6 Will: -1
Perception: +5
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: 
Current Conditions in Effect: 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## SpicyWaffle (Feb 7, 2013)

With Mallack's return, Dane almost seemed to reconsider the prospect. True, trudging into the dark wasn't his first choice, but with time of the essence and a man potentially in danger, he'd almost felt it to be a compulsory necessity, shoving whatever sensibilities for his own safety aside. Indeed, he was all set to plead his case once more -- but then, Paskell opened his beak, and whatever sense of civility remained on the young, brash human's face quickly evaporated into an eerie glare. The quiet grind of stone against steel abruptly ended mid-stroke as he just looked on at the Tengu; silent as the grave. Whether it was the bird-man's brazen mention of leaving them in the lurch in the dead of night like some distrustful sneak-thief should things go awry even in the slightest, or the twisting of Mallack's words into a more favorable argument, the impudent human didn't say as he pursed his lips much like a blacksmith wraps steel. Whatever was going on with the gears inside his mind between the gritting of his teeth and the narrowing of eyes, Dane said nothing for what must have felt like an impossibly long moment, a look of utter sourness etched into his very visage right up until the moment he pulled himself away from Paskell.

Again, Dane began to say something, lips moving before sealing faster than one might imagine. It didn't take a lady of the court to see it; his words, whatever they might have been, were laced with venom of the illest sort. Another heartbeat passed as the boy took a deep breath, returning his distant gaze to the farmer whom had so humbly taken in the men willing to help him in what must have been a supreme effort of sheer willpower.

"Fine," the young sellsword said with only the faintest hint of politeness, granting the farmer a small -- if not earnest -- nod. His stomach felt like it was in knots, but there he was, bearing and grinning (if such a thing could even be called that), as he slowly returned to the task of sharpening his blade; anything to keep his mind in-check and his tongue from serving as a barbed whip. "We'll hunker down for the night, and head out at first light, Mallack."

And with that, young Dane fell silent again, face unflinching and devoid of worry; a clever facade, and all but transparent. Save for one last fleeting glance towards the Tengu so willing to desert them, the mercenary warrior was otherwise focused on the task at hand. Come what may tomorrow, whether Baggio lived or had been shuffled into which ever realm he was most deserving, the colors of the four men present would be shown. For the first time since leaving home, Dane now felt an inkling of doubt -- but he was, if nothing else, a man of his word. He would see this contract through to the end, a task he knew he could not accomplish alone. If this was their decision, then he would give them their satisfaction. What choice did he have, save but to play the fool in one final act should he stride out alone?

[sblock=Dane's Mini Stats]






*Dane Mazelo*
AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +1
Initiative: +3
Current Weapon in Hand: Gauntlets (+4, 1d3+1, 20x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse

Used Items:
---[/sblock]


----------



## SinisterRogue (Feb 7, 2013)

Aeron quietly watched the exchange between Paskell and Dane. There was a growing tension between the two, one which Aeron thought could be problematic in the future. Though Aeron preferred to work alone, he recognized a group's strength lies in its unity. Without it, each member becomes a potential liability and damages the chance of success for a job; that was something Aeron couldn't abide and, unfortunately, he felt he might need to help quell the problem should tensions continue to rise. Regardless, Dane had relented when Mallack mentioned wolves stalking about the night and had agreed, grudgingly, to wait till morning. Aeron still didn't truly care either way, so long as the job was completed to the Guild's specifications. "I am going to get some sleep then," Aeron says hoping to change the topic and release some of the animosity he perceived in the air. "Lets break out at dawn to make the most of the daylight. No telling how long we might spend in the tower." With a nod to the others, Aeron stepped out of Mallack's home and made his way to the barn since he no longer wanted to stay within the uncomfortable atmosphere of the house. Finding a relatively flat area of the barn's floor, Aeron unrolled his bedroll and slid his backpack down to the ground next to him. Inside his backpack, Aeron pulled out one of his trail rations and began to eat the cold, filling yet unsatisfying food. The bland, dry food was quickly gone and Aeron slid into his bedroll, one hand clutching the hilt of his scimitar while the other lay on his spellbook which rested on his chest. Sleep quickly claimed him while his first true adventure waited around the corner.


[sblock=Aeron's Mini Stats]

View attachment 56109
*Aeron*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 15
Fort: 3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +0
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/2 

Used Items:
[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Aeron will be go over his spellbook and prepare Color Spray instead of True Strike before he goes to sleep.


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Feb 9, 2013)

Samad was speechless. It was beyond him, but he knew a power struggle when he saw one. Such could end tribes if it weren't resolved, such could end lives and families. Still, perhaps there was a chance that it wouldn't hinder their group. Perhaps, but hope could not get you much. But, it was growing late, and he was growing hungry. 

He asked, "Are we to eat soon?"

[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 14
Fort: +0 Reflex: +5 Will: +2
Perception: +6, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse 
Spells Remaining (1st): 3/3

Used Items:
N/A
 [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 11, 2013)

"Sure thing, gents," Mallack says.  It doesn't take him long to whip up supper: pork chops, potatoes with bacon, greens with ham.  And if there's one thing the man knows, it's clearly how to turn smelly pigs into tasty, tasty food.

The night passes mostly uneventfully.  There are howls of wolves in the distance, but the torches that Mallack has set up around the pigpens seem to keep them away.  When you awake, you are surprised to realize that you've acclimated to the smell somewhat - it's still overpowering when you stop to think of it, but apparently your noses have made the first step in adjusting.  When you rise slightly before dawn, you find that Mallack has already made breakfast.  This time it's a bit of hard bread and an egg or two, alongside thick slabs of bacon and ham, and plump pork sausages.

It's about dawn when you finish and ready yourselves to set off for the tower, and the sound hits you first, before the smell does.  The pigs suddenly start squealing and running around frantically in their pens, digging in the muck for some way to escape.  A moment later, the reason for their agitation comes drifting on the wind: an rancid, unnatural stench on a wholly different level from the odor of the pigs.  Even with your partially acclimatized sense of smell, it nearly makes you gag.  Mallack simply snorts and nods grimly.  "Aye, that's it.  That's what I've been complain' about.  Won't get the pigs to breed with that about."






*
...... Ivio Mallack ......*


----------



## omnitricks (Feb 12, 2013)

Now that there is no reason to die for no reason, "Wonderful!" The tengu sat down and enjoyed his dinner, the taste definitely a lot more better than the smell of the source and then in the morning, there was more! A really good morning as far as he was concerned as he tried to make some small talk by saying "sounds like the wolves were having a great party out there last night."

But the good morning was ruined for Paskell as with the pig's reaction and the ungodly smell. He gasped and asked "what is that?" which they are supposed to look for. "I'm surprised the pigs actually do anything with that" just as Paskell who was feeling like forgetting about the whole job just to avoid the smell. But business was business. "Should be go now?" he asked waiting to follow everyone else.

[sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]





*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +6 Will: -1
Perception: +5
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: 
Current Conditions in Effect: 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## SinisterRogue (Feb 13, 2013)

"No sense in wasting time and daylight now that its here." Aeron hefted his backpack from the ground and slipped his arms through the straps; snugly securing it on his back. With a measured but quick pace, Aeron turned to the direction of the foul stench and began to make his way towards the dwarven tower in the distance but suddenly stopped short as if remembering something. Turning to Mallack, Aeron dipped one hand into the coin pouch at his belt until he felt the touch of cold metal beneath his fingertips. Aeron flicked the silver coin in an arc towards the farmer with practiced ease. "For the lodgings in the night," Aeron said before the farmer could ask. "Don't like owing a debt," Aeron muttered almost as much to himself as to Mallack. With that said and his mind more at ease, Aeron turned back towards the tower and resumed his pace. Over his shoulder, he called to his companions. "Finish your business and catch up, or head out. We are on the Guild's time now." Aeron felt the growing energy within him as he finally began his first adventure and with his back towards the group, he left slip a small smile from his normally stoic mask.


[sblock=Aeron's Mini Stats]

View attachment 56109
*Aeron*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 15
Fort: 3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +0
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/2 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Feb 14, 2013)

He was grateful to be woken before dawn, as he twirled about in the yard, performing his ritual dance for the last light of the moon. He was not satisfied to have slept that night when they could have been working towards a rescue, but he knew that wolves were a formidable threat. They were servants of Yeenu-Thet, and not even Bashu's grace could save him or his allies from that. So he reluctantly settled down that night. Still, this was of little concern now as he meditated, feeling centered and at peace with the world. But such revelatory peace came to an end when the moon finally vanished over the horizon. Now satisfied, he joined the others at their meal. He was glad he had grown accustomed to the stench, but had not been for long, when another, more powerful odor crept up in its place. "That is truly foul," he agreed, "If we accomplish nothing else, we must at least put that to an end."

He gagged a little while longer, before again pulling his keffiyeh tightly over his face. He continued, "I'm ready to leave, I do not believe I shall be eating anymore."

[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 14
Fort: +0 Reflex: +5 Will: +2
Perception: +6, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse 
Spells Remaining (1st): 3/3

Used Items:
N/A
 [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 15, 2013)

Mallack waves you off as he sets about the morning chores of slopping the pigs.  The tower is about a mile away over rough ground that could easily have trapped an ankle in the darkness.  For most of the journey, the wind is kind and the tower stench doesn't assault you directly, but the breeze is variable enough that every once in a while, it brings the stench to you again.  The experience does not improve with time.

It is not too long before you stand in front of the tower.  No doors or windows mar the otherwise smooth expanse of the tower’s walls. The tower is quatrefoil in plan; its eastern wing has largely collapsed, exposing the interior floors to the open air. Only the topmost level seems whole, though its eastern portion hangs precariously over the mountain of rubble left by the collapse. At ground level, the rubble frames a gaping hole in the side of the building that provides access to the tower’s darkened interior.









[sblock=In case you're like me and don't know what 'quatrefoil' means]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## SpicyWaffle (Feb 15, 2013)

The dawn felt especially daunting as Dane stirred, woken just prior for another chance to eat and ready himself for the task ahead. Hardly had the young boy procured any sort of solace from the night before, though his disposition even as he strapped his weaponry to his person and checked his supplies had at least improved somewhat from the soured visage the human had been casting. Yet, there still remained some degree of concern; indeed, Dane had gone all but silent over the course of breakfast with not even a sigh or wayward cough at the ominously foul odor that perforated the good farmer's home. No, his mind still remained focused on the mystery of Baggio and whether or not the man yet remained tethered to the material plane, and the foreboding notion of gremlins infesting the ruined tower. Whether it was true or not, Dane's mettle -- and that of his companions -- were no doubt about to be tested.

Now, standing before the ancient ruins and despite their differences, they had a job to do. It was more than clear that Dane was ready to get to the task at hand as he stared into the darkened entryway of the tower, only briefly exchanging a look and a nod with the rest of the assembled crew; after all, Aeron was right. There was no sense in wasting what little daylight they might be able to get, especially if the rest of the underground complex was just as obfuscated in shadow.

"C'mon," motioned Dane after fishing out one of Mallack's torches and lighting it ablaze with his trust flint and steel, trudging to the front crumbling entrance with light source in-hand as he tried not to gag on the stench inside. "Let's get to the bottom of this."

[sblock=OOC]I'm assuming Mallack was still nice enough to give us some torches. If he did, I guess it's safe to assume he gave us one each? In hindsight, I guess I probably should have asked first.[/sblock]

[sblock=Dane's Mini Stats]






*Dane Mazelo*
AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +1
Initiative: +3
Current Weapon in Hand: Gauntlet (+4, 1d3+1, 20x2); Torch
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse

Used Items:
---[/sblock]


----------



## SinisterRogue (Feb 15, 2013)

Aeron watched Dane, torch in hand, enter into the tower. Instead of a torch, Aeron drew his scimitar from its sheath since he could rely on his race's natural ability to pierce the through shadows and darkness alike. The scimitar's worn grip was comfortable for his hand, and its cold touch a reassuring companion as Aeron began to follow after the young human. 

[sblock=Aeron's Mini Stats]


*Aeron*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 15
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +0
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Darkvision
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/2 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Feb 18, 2013)

He stood outside the tower, gazing into the abyss, the defiling stench permeating his very being. "Yes, the sooner we start, the sooner we may finish." 
He took a torch in hand and followed the young warrior into the depths.

[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 14
Fort: +0 Reflex: +5 Will: +2
Perception: +6, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse 
Spells Remaining (1st): 3/3

Used Items:
N/A
 [/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Feb 18, 2013)

Paskell followed the others in but without a torch in hand as his race's natural vision will only need one in the party. Instead he held his weapons in hand ready to fight if it came to that.

[sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]





*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +6 Will: -1
Perception: +5
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Dueling sword, Swordbreaker dagger
Current Conditions in Effect: Low light vision

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 20, 2013)

Oddly enough, the smell is not so bad as you approach the tower's base, which suggests that it's something on or near the roof that's the issue.  Which is not to say that the basement air is fresh; it's actually rather stale and moldy.  This is perhaps not surprising given that the tower has been shut off from fresh air for hundred of years.

You enter into the eastern quarter of the tower, which is an octagonal room about thirty feet across.  Enough sunlight streams into the room that you can see clearly as you pick your way across the loose rubble.  On the northwest and southwest sides of the room, doors lead into the northern and southern portions of the tower, respectively.

        *GM:*  Will need a Survival roll and a Perception roll from everyone.  If you have a rank in Kungeoneering, you can roll that in addition to the other two.

I'm reading the current marching order as Dane-Aeron-Samad-Paskell.  If you'd like to change that, let me know.


----------



## SinisterRogue (Feb 20, 2013)

[Sblock=OOC] Survival is first roll: 1d20 + 0 = 18, Perception is second roll: 1d20 + 0 = 20. Let me know if I did it wrong since this is my first time posting rolls.[/Sblock]

The smell of that foul odor had lessened to a degree, something which surprised Aeron as he entered into the ruined dwarven tower, but Aeron was nonetheless thankful for even that small reprieve. Finally inside, Aeron cautiously swept his gaze throughout the room, looking for anything out of the ordinary or threatening to himself...and the group Aeron reminded himself with an afterthought. This working together thing takes may take more time than Aeron thought. Thankfully, nothing seemed ready to jump out just yet, but Aeron felt that won't be the case for much longer. The only thing that caught Aeron's eye were the two doors, somewhat across from one another, that presented the problem of which path to follow. Further investigation should hopefully discover how to proceed.


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Feb 21, 2013)

The wide, open dunes of his youth, and the rolling plains surrounding the tower were a stark contrast to this place, and he didn't especially like this cramped situation. He gagged. The air was none-to-pleasant, especially to a desert native, where dry, fresh air was always in plentiful supply. But, merciful god, it didn't stink anymore, for which Samad was thankful. His eyes slowly adjusted to the lighting, which he focused on the surrounding area. 

[sblock=OOC]Survival: 1d20+4=8, Perception: 1d20+6=23 
He also casts Detect Magic[/sblock]

[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 14
Fort: +0 Reflex: +5 Will: +2
Perception: +6, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse 
Spells Remaining (1st): 3/3

Used Items:
N/A
 [/sblock]


----------



## SpicyWaffle (Feb 21, 2013)

Slogging through the darkness with torch in-hand and his other gently gripping the pommel of his blade, Dane peered around cautiously in the hazardous landscape of the ruined tower, less accustomed himself to having to actually make do in the shadows. There was no sign of Baggio from what he could make out; either a very good or a very bad sign. Either way, it didn't seem like he was here... but something was quite amiss. Even without heightened senses, the young human could tell something wasn't quite right -- indeed, in particular regards it was with the foul stench they'd been bombarded with! Of all things, the former farmers' son turned adventurer had thought it would be even more pungent inside, yet it almost seemed to vanish (or at least noticeably lessen) as he sniffed around, getting a good whiff of the stagnant, forgotten air that had been trapped inside for who knew how long before actually noticing it.

The stench was coming from the loftier heights of the dwarven ruins? Though Dane supposed it explained why the wind carried it down to Mallack's farm so surreptitiously. The stench would have been hard pressed to make its way out from underground even after the unveiling of the entryway inside.

"Looks like whatever's causing this stink is coming from up there," Dane motioned, miming towards the ceiling momentarily with his free hand before covering his mouth to stifle a gag-inducing cough. "Keep your eyes open. Hopefully that earthquake didn't level the stairs, and we won't have to climb our way up."

[sblock=OOC]Dane's Perception Check +1: 1d20+1 → [3,1] = (4)
Dane's Survival Check +1: 1d20+1 → [10,1] = (11)[/sblock]

[sblock=Dane's Mini Stats]






*Dane Mazelo*
AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +1
Initiative: +3
Current Weapon in Hand: Gauntlet (+4, 1d3+1, 20x2); Torch
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse

Used Items:
---[/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Feb 21, 2013)

Paskell follows the rest of the party into the tower happily finding that the smell is more tolerable when he was just about to enter it. Cautious about any surprises that might happen he takes a quick look around.

[sblock=Rolls]
Perception: 20
Survival: 5
[/sblock]

[sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]





*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +6 Will: -1
Perception: +5
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: 
Current Conditions in Effect: 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 21, 2013)

Aeron points out a set of footprints in the dust, a humanoid wearing boots - Baggio's footprints most likely.  They head through the southwest door.

The tiefling's investigations are brought up short by a chittering, clicking sound coming from the northwest door.


----------



## SinisterRogue (Feb 23, 2013)

At the sound of the strange chittering, Aeron abruptly ceased from relaying his findings to the group. Instead, he gazed warily at the northwestern door where the sounds emanated. Even if this was Aeron's first official adventure, he had enough sense to recognize a danger if ever he met one. Whatever made those sounds was probably not too keen to entertain unwelcome company. Without taking his eyes away from the northwestern door and keeping his sword held before him, Aeron spoke in a hushed and almost muffled voice to his companions. "I take it I'm not the only one to be hearing things?" Although he was reasonably sure that the noise was authentic, Aeron felt the need to ask in order to confirm it wasn't just excited nerves and an overly-active imagination. While he enjoyed the mask of stoicism, Aeron was well aware his real world experience was miniscule and couldn't calm the wave of rising tension that struggled beneath his placid and professional demeanor.

[sblock=Aeron's Mini Stats]

View attachment 56109
*Aeron*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 15
Fort: 3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +0
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Darkvision
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/2 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## SpicyWaffle (Feb 24, 2013)

Stopping his own investigation at the murmurs of Aeron, Dane looked around, quiet as the grave. He didn't hear a single peep -- not even a wayward creak of stone from the dangerously unstable tower and its foul-smelling innards.

"Hearing things?" Dane repeated like a parrot, an eyebrow arched quizzically. Again, he stopped and surveyed the room to no avail, as unaware of the chittering as he'd been but a few moments earlier. Looking around to gauge his colleagues' reactions, the clearly deaf human just shook his head before adding "I don't hear anything."

[sblock=Dane's Mini Stats]






*Dane Mazelo*
AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +1
Initiative: +3
Current Weapon in Hand: Gauntlet (+4, 1d3+1, 20x2); Torch
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse

Used Items:
---[/sblock]


----------



## SinisterRogue (Feb 24, 2013)

"From behind the northwestern door," Aeron nods at the door while clutching his scimitar in a tighter grip. "Chittering and clicking sounds. I doubt its friendly," Aeron whispers with a calm voice that masked his inner turmoil. "Should we check it out? Or try to the other door? Personally, don't want something behind us that could block us from the exit, or creep up behind us as we go forward."

[sblock=Aeron's Mini Stats]

View attachment 56109
*Aeron*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 15
Fort: 3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +0
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Darkvision
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/2 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## SpicyWaffle (Feb 24, 2013)

"You're sure, Aeron?" the young warrior inquired, still skeptical about the unheard noise.

Biting his lip in thought, Dane looked towards the door warily. He stood deathly still, listening for any sort of signal to illicit Aeron's claim. Again, Dane heard nothing. Perhaps it truly _was_ nothing -- it could have been nerves from the dank and eerie dwellings, or an overactive imagination. Perhaps it was a wayward pebble that had piqued the tiefling's more acute senses, or a rogue rat whom had begun its scavenging anew and mistaken for something more ominous.

Then again, what if it _was_ something?

Aeron made a point about keeping their rear guarded. The thought of someone -- or something -- stalking them from behind left a foul humor within Dane as he turned back from the door to those assembled. They had to be cautious if they wanted to get to the bottom of this stink, find their missing agent, and still come out of this mess alive. After a moment of silence as Dane weighed their options, he finally conceded, giving Aeron an affirmative nod. He was right: they needed to check it out, if just to be safe.

"Mrnh... alright," Dane whispered, maneuvering his way towards the northwestern entryway before drawing his own weapon, positioning his torch carefully as he prepared to give the door the boot. "Paskell, Samad; see if you can get on the sides of the door. If Aeron's right and there is something in here, we need to be ready for it. Aeron, right behind me."

Taking a deep breath, Dane adjusted his grip on his trusty sword as he steeled himself to breach the portal deeper into the ruined tower. Cortessa willing, the fumes from the stench was just playing tricks on Aeron's mind and Fallson's story of gremlins was just a tall tale. Guess they'd all find out soon enough...

[sblock=Dane's Mini Stats]






*Dane Mazelo*
AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +1
Initiative: +3
Current Weapon in Hand: Shortsword (+3, 1d6+3, 20x2); Torch
Current Conditions in Effect: Piranha Strike, Weapon Finesse

Used Items:
---[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]Dane'll move to the front of the Northwestern Door and prepare to kick it in when everyone's ready, or ceasing to if someone objects. He'll ready a Standard Action to attack if something does make itself known as a hostile whilst utilizing Piranha Strike (-1 Attack, +2 Damage) to maximize damage. Those mechanical changes have been implemented in his statblock.[/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Feb 24, 2013)

"Maybe the tower is getting to you because I don't hear anything" Paskell said after trying to hear the sound the tiefling pointed out.

Even when Aeron pointed them at the door but at least it helped to make the choice which way to go. "Lets check it out then" the tengu said in agreement and took position at the door out of view and ready to hit anything else that might appear with his dueling sword once Dane opens it.

[sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]





*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +6 Will: -1
Perception: +5
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Dueling sword, Swordbreaker dagger
Current Conditions in Effect:  Low light vision

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Feb 24, 2013)

Samad gripped his blade tightly and flanked the door with the others. He rubbed the side of his head, before whispering, "He is right, I hear it too. There is something on the other side of that door."

[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 14
Fort: +0 Reflex: +5 Will: +2
Perception: +6, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse 
Spells Remaining (1st): 3/3

Used Items:
N/A
 [/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]Systole never said that Aeron was the only one to hear it, y'know. Technically, Paskell should've been able to hear it as well, since his perception roll was on par with Aeron's.
I believe that the survival roll was to notice the tracks, which Aeron passed but we, apparently, did not.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 25, 2013)

Dane opens the door and cautiously steps inside.  It takes a moment for his eyes to adjust to the deeper darkness of the interior room, and another moment before he sees the dim light reflecting off the black carapace of a monstrous insect picking through the rubble on the far side.  The humongous cockroach pricks up its antennae as the fresh air brings Dane's scent to it.  The adventurers have only a moment to react.







[sblock=GM]Surprise round!  There is a humongous cockroach on the far side of the room.  This cockroach completely blew its Perception check, so you guys all have surprise on it. I can't remember if some of you are unfamiliar with Pathfinder, so quick rules overview just in case:  In a surprise round, you have one action (a move or a standard, not both) before we move into real initiative.  You can charge in a surprise round, but charging needs to be in a straight line and not over difficult terrain, so you can't do it in this particular situation.  Any questions, feel free to ask.

Getting through the doorway involves moving diagonally from C11 to D10.  You can move through squares occupied by allies, as long as you do not end your turn in an occupied square.  The roach is currently flat-footed.

Giant bug: Uninjured, AC 12 (FF12, touch 8)[/sblock][sblock=Map, Surprise round]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## SinisterRogue (Feb 26, 2013)

At the sight of the monstrous bug, Aeron felt his uncertainty wash away.  The training instilled by his father took over his body as his mind was overcome with a wave of calm clarity and deadly purpose. Dane had rushed ahead first and was already in the room with the monster, but Aeron knew that he would probably need help. Without a hint of hesitation, Aeron dashed into the room with his wickedly sharp scimitar intent on finally drawing blood. As he continued to run, Aeron's eyes swept the area with a calculated awareness. The monster was near the wall and if their group could dash in quickly enough, they could probably pin the monster against the wall and large amounts of rubble; like the metal between the anvil and a hammer.

[sblock=OOC] Aeron's Speed is 30'. Aeron dashes through the door from C11 to D10. Then from D10 to E9 and finally from E9 to F8 and to flank the target. (Should have used up a total of 20 out of 30 for Speed, factoring the 10 speed it cost to pass through the difficult terrain).[/sblock]

[sblock=Aeron's Mini Stats]

View attachment 56109
*Aeron*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 15
Fort: 3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +0
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Darkvision
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/2 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## SpicyWaffle (Feb 26, 2013)

In the dark depths of the insufferably intoxicating ruins, it didn't take long for Dane to spy the viciously large insect sequestered against the destitute walls, suddenly grateful that he'd pried the door open slowly in lieu of aptly kicking it asunder. The fact alone that such a massive roach existed in the tower in the first place was nearly bone chilling for Dane; if Baggio were still alive, this was probably one of the many obstacles he had to flee from. No way this bug was going to just let them walk way without a chance at a free meal, but at least they still had the element of surprise!

Taking Aeron's lead, Dane followed his pragmatic ally into the thick of battle, sword drawn and torch held aloft so that the others might still see their foe. They had to be quick. They had to be decisive. It was all or nothing if that stupid roach decided it wanted to make a snack out of one of them!

"Try and box it in!" shouted Dane as he closed the gap. "Take it down quick!"

[sblock=OOC]Since the Torch technically puts Dane over into Medium Encumbrance by one pound, he'll spend his Free Action to drop his pack and keep himself at his full base speed of 30'.

Dane'll use a Move Action to get from his square in D10 up to F9, ending his turn right beside Aeron if I'm reading that right. Accounting for the rough terrain, that should be a total of 25' covered.[/sblock]

[sblock=Dane's Mini Stats]






*Dane Mazelo*
AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +1
Initiative: +3
Current Weapon in Hand: Shortsword (+3, 1d6+3, 20x2); Torch
Current Conditions in Effect: Piranha Strike, Weapon Finesse

Used Items:
---[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 27, 2013)

*GM:*  Going diagonally is 1.5 squares (although it rounds down), so for Aeron the first square is 1.5, then the difficult terrain is 3, then the final square is 1.5, so Aeron has made his full move of 6 squares.

Also keep in mind that enemies who are flat-footed cannot make attacks of opportunity, so you can move around them with impunity until they are no longer flat footed.


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Feb 27, 2013)

Samad charged in with the others, but stopped dead in his tracks. It was hideous. He'd never seen anything like it in all his days, and he couldn't say he'd ever like to again. He shook off the feeling of disgust and, holding his torch out between him and the beast, called out to the others, "Torches! Maybe we can frighten it into a corner!"
[sblock=OOC]Moving 2 diagonals is 15 feet, right? Also, without using his battle  dance (which he has precious few rounds of as is), I don't think Samad  has enough movement to be able to reach the bug this turn, which  probably means that Paskell cannot either.
Plan A: Here's what he can muster, 5ft to C11, 5ft to d10, 15ft to e9, for a total of 25ft, and unable to move anymore. Unless... 
Plan B: Can I jump over difficult terrain? If I move to d10, and leap over e9 to f8, I should still have 5 ft to move to f7 (Assuming I don't knock over Aeron for jumping into his square). Without a running start, though, it would be a DC30, which I'm not so sure of making. :/

I'll just settle for Plan A...[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 14
Fort: +0 Reflex: +5 Will: +2
Perception: +6, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2), Torch
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse 
Spells Remaining (1st): 3/3

Used Items:
N/A[/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Feb 27, 2013)

"Its only a cockroach" Paskell said in response to the party's excitement on the new creature after getting into the room himself.

[sblock=OOC]Paskell moves to F11[/sblock]

[sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]





*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +6 Will: -1
Perception: +5
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Dueling sword, Swordbreaker dagger
Current Conditions in Effect: Low light vision

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 28, 2013)

The cockroach's antennae prick up as the group moves in around it.







[sblock=GM]And initiative goes to the group.

Giant bug: Uninjured, AC 12 (FF12, touch 8)[/sblock][sblock=Map, First round]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## SinisterRogue (Mar 1, 2013)

Aeron takes his scimitar and lashes out at the monstrous cockroach. 

[sblock=OOC] Aeron will use a standard action to attack. Attack Roll: 1d20 (10) + 1 = 11. If it hits, Damage Roll: 1d6 (5) + 1 = 6. That will end his turn. [/sblock]

[sblock=Aeron's Mini Stats]

View attachment 56109
*Aeron*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 15
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +0
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Darkvision
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/2 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## SpicyWaffle (Mar 1, 2013)

_"Just a cockroach, he says..." _Dane thought as he closed the gap upon his monstrous adversary, its massive chitinous form dwarfing all other roaches he'd ever seen by more than a good margin. The legs on that thing looked as if they could rip steel asunder, let alone their much softer, more pliable flesh! No, there was just no way around it: the bug had to be dealt with both swiftly and permanently.

With hapless, almost reckless precision, the young bladesman let loose against the massive insect loitering inside the tower; challenging its thick exoskeleton with sharp steel!

[sblock=OOC]*Standard Action:* Shortsword Attack +3 (w/ Piranha Strike) vs. Cockroach' AC 12.

Attack Roll +3: 1d20+3 → [8,3] = (11)
Damage Roll 1d6+3: 1d6+3 → [5,3] = (8)

I'm uncertain if the whetstone applies the +1 Damage bonus from Adventurer's Armory or not (though I'm assuming it doesn't in the math), but if it does and Dane hits, just tack on that single point of damage, I 'spose.[/sblock]

[sblock=Dane's Mini Stats]







*Dane Mazelo*
AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +1
Initiative: +3
Current Weapon in Hand: Shortsword (+3, 1d6+3, 20x2); Torch
Current Conditions in Effect: Piranha Strike, Weapon Finesse

Used Items:
---[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 4, 2013)

*GM:*   [MENTION=6704549]omnitricks[/MENTION] [MENTION=6704325]Commander_Fallout[/MENTION] Please keep posting regularly.  Thanks.


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Mar 5, 2013)

The rubble was large and bothersome to navigate while his attention was needed elsewhere. Still, he had little choice but to go through it, and would have to be thoroughly annoyed by it later. He forged his way through, making noise and waving fire at the monstrous brute.

[sblock=OOCSorry, was busy all weekend and eventually forgot. Samad navigates 10 feet to E8 and five feet to F7, and attempts to demoralize the cockroach
Intimidate: 1d20+3=19
Does the torch give me a circumstance bonus? I would assume that the bug wouldn't be used to fire, having spent all this time in the tower.[/sblock]

[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 14
Fort: +0 Reflex: +5 Will: +2
Perception: +6, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2), Torch
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse 
Spells Remaining (1st): 3/3

Used Items:
N/A[/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Mar 5, 2013)

Yes, it was just a cockroach but Paskell wasn't going to go near it because the ground was rubble. It was not because he thought that cockroaches was icky. Walking closer towards it the tengu tossed his dagger at it.

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, was waiting for Fallout.

Paskell moves to G9

Attack roll: 1d20 (improvised range -4 and dex +4 for the thrown dagger I guess) [/sblock]

[sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]





*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +6 Will: -1
Perception: +5
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Dueling sword
Current Conditions in Effect: Low light vision

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 5, 2013)

All of the group's attacks skitter across the hard shell of the giant cockroach.  It seems confused as Samad waves the torch at it, and the giant insect slashes at the nomad with its mandibles, but the jaws don't come close to landing.  As it rears back, it exposes a series of holes in its lower carapace and emits a terrifying hiss.






[sblock=GM]Technically, you can't demoralize a vermin as it is mindless.  However, I like to reward this kind of improvisation and it makes sense to me that a giant cockroach is not going to like fire very much.  So instead, I rule that the cockroach is blinded for one round.  This is a one time deal, though.  Its eyes will have adjusted by next round.

The cockroach turns out to be a hissing cockroach.  As a free action, it emits a wailing hiss.  DC16 or shaken (-2 on attacks, skills, saves).  You can clear the shaken condition by retreating to 20 ft, but you will have to reroll if you move back into melee.

Cockroach: Attacks Samad, misses.

Giant hissing cockroach: Uninjured, blinded 1 round, AC 10 (FF10, touch 6)[/sblock][sblock=Map, Second round]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## SinisterRogue (Mar 5, 2013)

Aeron grimaced as he saw the hardened carapace of the cockroach shrug off his attack. When the bug reared and unleashed the ghastly hissing sound, Aeron gave a slight wince and felt himself cringe; he barely managed to retain his senses yet it still felt like the sound was echoing through his skull. Mustering up as much strength as he could, Aeron lashed out with his scimitar once more hoping that the steel could find a chink in the cockroach's natural armor.

[sblock=OOC] Roll to Resist Wailing Hiss (DC16): 1d20 + 2 (Will) = 17. Roll to attack: 1d20 + 1 (BAB) = 9. [/sblock]

[sblock=Aeron's Mini Stats]

View attachment 56109
*Aeron*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 15
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +0
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Darkvision
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/2 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## SpicyWaffle (Mar 6, 2013)

With the flames of Samad's torch licking at the multitude of heels the massive roach bore, the tables were quickly turning in their favor! The nomad's quick thinking had set the creature on edge, made it sloppy -- sloppy, but still dangerous. As it reared up on its sharpened legs and let loose its deafening, gut-wrenching wail, Dane hesitated for only a fraction of a moment before steeling his heart, adjusting his grip upon the trusty shortword in his hand with a quick flourish. The beast was terrifying; no mere insect or common vermin this large could be anything but as the tower filled with its unnaturally terrifying cry. But Dane had to stay focused. This adversary was dangerous, its echoing screech a chilling realization of its murderous intent after being accosted by the group of young men.

His last attack had fallen flat as it struck the bug's armor-like carapace, unable to pierce its defenses with well-honed steel. But in that moment as the unearthly pest appropriated itself for its bellowing hiss, Dane saw in its folly an opportunity to strike it where it was most vital. This was their chance to put it down!

"Now!" shouted the young human adventurer, gauntlet-clad fist tightening upon his sword until he felt his knuckles begin to whiten. "Hit it beneath its armor!"

While the sandy-haired human might not have been intimately familiar with the anatomy of an arthropod, he wasn't stupid -- he knew a stroke of fortune when he saw one! And so with blade in-hand, Dane shifted just enough to get into position and let loose with a deadly strike, endeavoring to pierce the massive roach square in what he could only presume was its guts!

[sblock=OOC]Dane's Will Save +2 vs. DC16: 1d20+2 → [20,2] = (22)

*Standard Action:* Shortsword Attack +3 (w/ Piranha Strike) vs. Cockroach' AC 10.

Attack Roll +3: 1d20+3 → [11,3] = (14)
Damage Roll 1d6+3 (+1 extra if Whetstone bonus applies): 1d6+3 → [6,3] = (9)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Dane's Mini Stats]






*Dane Mazelo*
AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +1
Initiative: +3
Current Weapon in Hand: Shortsword (+3, 1d6+3, 20x2); Torch
Current Conditions in Effect: Piranha Strike, Weapon Finesse

Used Items:
---[/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Mar 7, 2013)

"Yarrgh!" Paskell yelled from the annoying hiss which made him miss his attack. Unsatisfied with the results, he yelled out "flank it, flank it!"

[sblock=OOC]
Will save: 
Attack roll: 3[/sblock]

[sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]





*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +6 Will: -1
Perception: +5
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Dueling sword
Current Conditions in Effect: Low light vision, Shaken

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 7, 2013)

*GM:*   [MENTION=6704549]omnitricks[/MENTION] You still have actions -- the shaken condition just makes it harder to hit.  It doesn't take away anything.


----------



## omnitricks (Mar 7, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Yeah, attack roll of 3 cannot beat AC of 10 unfortunately [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 7, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Ah, okay.  You didn't link your Will save in your post, but I just checked your character on Invisible Castle and found it.  No worries.[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Mar 8, 2013)

They didn't need to say it again. He avoided a close swipe from the creature, who flicked spittle as it screamed, and took a chance. He raked his blade across the beast, finding flesh. Keeping on his toes, he spun and leapt around the confused roach, alighting on a pile of rubble. 

[sblock=OOC]Will Save: 1d20+2=18
Attack Roll: [url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3961512/]1d20+1=18
Damage Roll: 1d6+1=5
And he moves to g6

Yeah, I rolled before I decided I wanted to flank it. Not that it matters, while a +2 from flanking would have been nice, it wasn't really needed. [/sblock]

[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 14
Fort: +0 Reflex: +5 Will: +2
Perception: +6, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2), Torch
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse 
Spells Remaining (1st): 3/3

Used Items:
N/A[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 8, 2013)

Dane and Samad manage to work their blades through the cockroach's carapace, causing a sickly grey fluid to ooze out of its wounds and drip to the floor.  The cockroach flails at Samad as he maneuvers around the creature, but misses. A moment later, its faceted eyes seem to refocus, and it strikes again, this time slashing across the chest of the desert warrior.






[sblock=GM]Cockroach gets an AoO on Samad as he moves to flank (not a 5 foot step if it's into difficult terrain).  That attack misses.  Cockroach's blindness wears off, and its regular attack hits for* 7 *points of damage.

Cockroach: Attacks Samad, hits for 7.  Samad is 2/9.

Giant hissing cockroach: 14 points of damage (moderately wounded), AC 12 (FF12, touch 8)[/sblock][sblock=Map, Third round]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## SinisterRogue (Mar 8, 2013)

Aeron watched as the bug lashed out once more at Samad and caught the desert warrior with a vicious cut. His companion didn't look to good after that recent attack. This bug needed to be crushed before it could continue its deadly assault. 

Aeron aimed his scimitar at the cockroach once more, looking for an opening for his sword to sneak through.  All the while, Aeron began focusing his arcane energy by mumbling some words of magical power. After the first strike with his sword, Aeron shot out a small orb of acid at the bug as well.

[sblock=OOC] (Using Spell Combat) Attack Roll with Scimitar: 1d20 - 2 + 1 = 17. 
Scimitar Damage Roll: 1d6 + 1 = 6.
Concentration Check (DC 17, casting defensively): 1d20 + 4 = 18.
 Attack Roll for Acid Splash: 1d20 - 2 = 10 [/sblock]

[sblock=Aeron's Mini Stats]

View attachment 56109
*Aeron*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 15
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +0
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Darkvision, Spell Combat (-2 Attack Rolls)
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/2 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## SpicyWaffle (Mar 8, 2013)

Glad that he'd struck a soft spot against the creature, Dane beamed with his own success. His face quickly contorted itself into one of sheer horror, however, as the beast remained standing, rending Samad asunder with its massive sharpened appendages. The young human's blood ran cold at the destructive nature of the giant bug, spurred on by his injured comrade. Teeth grit and fueled by raw adrenaline, Dane wasn't going to let this stupid roach get the best of him or anyone else -- not if he had something to say about it!

"Samad! Hang on!" came the clarion cry of the sandy haired young man over the chittering and hissing of the gargantuan pest, brow furled and eyes focused on the naturally armored foe accosting the group even as he muttered some halfling curse beneath his breath. He needed to find a chink in that carapace; a vulnerable spot to deliver the coup de grace, or at least inflict enough pain and suffering against the vicious roach that it would scurry off out of a sense of survival. At this point it was irrelevant if they could slay the damned thing. All Dane wanted to do was make sure everyone came out of this alive!

Mustering as much strength as he could, Dane reared back his arm and thrust it violently towards the bloodthirsty guardian of the ancient ruins. If it wanted to go blood-for-blood, then it was clear to Dane that they needed to bleed the creature dry first -- doubly-so before it could tear into another one of them! 

[sblock=OOC]*Standard Action:* Shortsword Attack +3 (w/ Piranha Strike) vs. Cockroach AC 12.

Attack Roll +3: 1d20+3 → [20,3] = (23)
Critical Confirmation +3: 1d20+3 → [17,3] = (20)
Damage Roll 1d6+3 (x2 Critical): 1d6+3 → [3,3] = (6)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Dane's Mini Stats]






*Dane Mazelo*
AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +1
Initiative: +3
Current Weapon in Hand: Shortsword (+3, 1d6+3, 19-20x2); Torch
Current Conditions in Effect: Piranha Strike, Weapon Finesse

Used Items:
---[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 8, 2013)

Aeron scores another wicked blow on the giant insect, and as it reels, Dane cuts through its side, shearing all of its legs and spilling its milky white entrails across the rubble on the floor.  The creature continues to twitch, but the fight is clearly over.

[sblock=GM]Congrats on your first LPF kill, gentlemen.  Two notes: Aeron's acid splash attack was a hit, as Acid Splash is a ranged touch attack, and the roach's touch AC was only 8.   Second, if you confirm a crit, you roll additional dice, rather than just doubling or tripling the damage you rolled on one die.  In this case, it doesn't matter, as the roach would have been dead even if the Acid Splash and crit dice rolled minimum.[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Mar 9, 2013)

Samad recoiled from the blow, stance slipping, sight slurring. Their voices grew dim and distant, but he saw the beast collapse from their efforts. He realized he was having difficulty breathing, perhaps the thing had broken his ribs as well as knock his breath away. The nomad staggered forward before touching his chest and gasping a prayer in his own tongue. His palm lit with a warm glow, and the pain receded. He felt his senses returning to him, and glanced around. The battle was indeed over, and they the victors. He spent a few seconds coughing up blood before speaking, "It is just as well, The Starlit Sentinel would not have led me here to die for some beast's meal." He touched his pommel to his forehead, and whispered a few words of thanks.

[sblock=OOC]Samad casts Cure Light Wounds on himself: 1d8+1=9[/sblock]

[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 14
Fort: +0 Reflex: +5 Will: +2
Perception: +6, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2), Torch
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse 
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/3

Used Items:
N/A[/sblock]


----------



## SpicyWaffle (Mar 9, 2013)

Between he and Aeron's assault, the cockroach now laid dead, its guts splattered all over Dane's once clean clothes as a testament of their combined success. Panting as the adrenaline in his system began to wear off in the wake of the slain bug, the young adventurer quickly shifted his attention from their meager success within the ruined halls of the ancient dwarven tower to that of a more pressing nature -- Samad's injuries.

"Are you all right, Samad?" Dane inquired hastily, sheathing his sword as he maneuvered his way across the rubble beside the injured warrior, Mallack's bequeathed torch still shining brightly amidst the darkness. Even in the shadowy illumination he could see the foreign elf's grievous wounds; now the more vividly with the frantic notion of combat having been adjourned. Suffice it to say that from the former farmer's perspective that they didn't look good. At least, they didn't until his wounds miraculously closed with a soft glow.

"Take a minute to catch your breath," he implored as Samad spat up blood, Dane's own face full of shock and earnest concern as he rested his free hand on the desert elf's shoulder. Only now in retrospect did Dane regret not purchasing those curative potions before they'd left Venza, salt thrown in the wound as one of their number was now looking much worse for wear. It was sheer fortune that Samad had been more than capable to alleviate his own injuries, giving the human some measure of relief as he let loose a thankful sigh.

Pausing once it seemed the nomad would be fine, Dane turned his attention to his comrades, pacing beyond them and back to the room they'd entered to reclaim his fallen pack, adjusting the straps against his bow and quiver carefully as he then moved to rejoin his colleagues.

"Let's hope there aren't any more of those things," Dane bemoaned, grimacing at the state of affairs his outfit had been cast into after splitting the vicious bug down the middle. If Baggio had come this way, he likely had to have navigated his way around the menace in lieu of attacking it head-on -- after all, it took four of them just to slay one of the vile roaches! But there was still more of the tower to explore; specifically, a means to reach the upper portion of the torn-down spire. They couldn't lollygag long, for they still had a task at hand to accomplish.

Taking a deep breath, Dane recomposed himself, wiping the sweat from his brow with the back of his gauntlet. Turning to face those bold enough to have sojourned this far to quell the mysterious stench, the young sandy-haired human gave the trio an affirmative nod.

"Alright. I think I'm good. Take a minute if you need it. We've still got a job to do."

[sblock=OOC]Herp. Posted right after you did. Good job, me 

Edited to fix that for continuity.[/sblock]

[sblock=Dane's Mini Stats]






*Dane Mazelo*
AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +1
Initiative: +3
Current Weapon in Hand: Shortsword (+3, 1d6+3, 19-20x2); Torch
Current Conditions in Effect: Piranha Strike, Weapon Finesse

Used Items:
---[/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Mar 9, 2013)

"See? Just a cockroach. Good job everyone" Paskell said happily after the disgusting insect was cut through by Dane. Just as well that it was only attacking Samad because he was able to heal himself. "That looks really useful" the tengu commented seeing the feat.

If there are more, at least we will be ready for them" Paskell replied to Dane. "At least now we'll know they have that weird noise too..." the tengu said as he started to dig his ear remembering the sound it was making.

Also it was better now that Dane was not in so much of a rush about Baggio anymore. Taking the human's offer, Paskell confirmed saying "just give me a few moments" and looked around the cockroach to find his dagger. Even after finding it he pretended to continue looking for...something in case there is any other interesting thing in the room he might have missed.

[sblock]Appraise or perception are both +5 so whichever I guess to find stuff? XD: 22[/sblock]


[sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]





*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +6 Will: -1
Perception: +5
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Dueling sword, Swordbreaker dagger
Current Conditions in Effect: Low light vision

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 10, 2013)

Despite Paskell's surreptitious looking around, it's pretty clear that this room contains nothing of value.  Here and there, is a fragment of shattered statuary or the blade of a sword so rusted that it crumbles at the touch.  Nothing else.


----------



## SinisterRogue (Mar 11, 2013)

The battle itself was invigorating and Aeron could still feel how his  nerves were almost electrified throughout, and even after its sudden resolution. Taking  a few small and measured breaths, Aeron slowed his pulse back to normal  and felt his relaxed calm return once more. Aeron sheathed his scimitar and glanced at his various companions, making sure they all were still capable of carrying out the Guild's task. The sight of Samad fully healed once more after his grievous injury gave Aeron a large amount of relief. He let out a pent out breath, but was careful to mask his concern. 

Seeing Dane already geared up once more and Paskell being finished with his thorough investigation of the room, Aeron saw little need to stay complacent any longer. "I'm ready to go."

[sblock=Aeron's Mini Stats]

View attachment 56109
*Aeron*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 15
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +0
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Darkvision, Spell Combat (-2 Attack Rolls)
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/2 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## SpicyWaffle (Mar 12, 2013)

With the moment having passed and his own nerves settled, Dane gave another affirmative nod to the allotted crew of adventurous heroes, eager to get back to the important task at hand. They still had a missing man to find -- for good or ill -- and a stench to quell; its pungent odor still present through the dust and mold of the formerly sealed tower, now personally made much worse by the added scent of sundered innards all over his armor and clothing. Time was of the essence, and the sooner they were moving then the sooner they would accomplish their agenda for the poor pig farmer, alleviating his dire straits regarding the rapidly approaching breeding season.

Even through the dim light provided by the torch in his hand, it was clear as crystal that there were no stairs to ascend towards the supposed den of the mysterious stink, nor any sign of the supposed guild agent whom had made the trek inside already -- at least not in this particular crumbling portion of the dwarven ruins. Forward, it seemed, was the most pragmatic decision in finding the way upwards, as well as to wherever Baggio might have scampered off to if he'd come face-to-face with that roach... or some other yet unknown denizen.

"Alright. Let's keep going then," motioned the young warrior as he tread his way towards the closed door poised within the chamber, drawing steel again in-case some other monstrosity awaited them on the other side of the portal. Waving his still gore-stained sword towards the sides of the door, Dane added "Same as last time. Keep a hand on your weapon and your eyes peeled for trouble. If there's something on the other side, get ready to act -- we've gotta be decisive if there's another one of those _things_ in there."

Taking another deep breath, the farmstead-raised human wrapped what fingers he could spare around the handle of the dilapidated door handle, torchlight flickering in his eyes as he stared back over his shoulders. After a slight pause and exhaling quietly, Dane began to open the alien passage cautiously, hardening his spirit for the worst that might lay beyond its rusted visage.

[sblock=OOC]Same deal as last time, unless an objection is made. If no one else has any complaints, Dane'll get ready to open the door; otherwise he'll cease that action promptly. I've learned my lesson from that last fortuitous combat post of yours, Systole, and I think Dane would follow suit: he'll open the door quietly and carefully in lieu of simply kicking it in and startling whatever might be on the other side [/sblock]

[sblock=Dane's Mini Stats]







*Dane Mazelo*
AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +1
Initiative: +3
Current Weapon in Hand: Shortsword (+3, 1d6+3, 19-20x2); Torch
Current Conditions in Effect: Piranha Strike, Weapon Finesse

Used Items:
---[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Mar 13, 2013)

"I thank you for your concern," he stated to the group as a whole. He picked up his blade and wiped it clean, "But, we must continue." 

He flanked the door opposite Dane, and peered into the widening crack, holding his torch close.

[sblock]Moves to the SW door. Perception check to hear/see anything inside: 1d20+6=15[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 14
Fort: +0 Reflex: +5 Will: +2
Perception: +6, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2), Torch
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse 
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/3

Used Items:
N/A[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 13, 2013)

The southwest door opens into the western quarter of the tower.  Like the room you just left, there is little here of interest: mostly rubble, bits of rusted and unidentifiable metal, and a few pale mushrooms.  Thankfully, there is nothing of the large, hungry, or insectoid variety, however.  A door in the southeast wall leads to the southern quarter.  More interestingly, a door in the western wall seems to lead to a staircase.  

Also, there is a clear bootprint on the threshold of the western door, indicating someone entered.  There are no similar tracks indicating anyone returned.


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Mar 13, 2013)

"There's nothing here," Samad proclaimed, which filled him with relief. The warrior didn't think he could handle another fight just yet. He entered the room and glanced around, before continuing, "But I think that there was before us." He gestured to the bootprint, "Do you think that belonged to the other man?"
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 14
Fort: +0 Reflex: +5 Will: +2
Perception: +6, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2), Torch
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse 
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/3

Used Items:
N/A[/sblock]


----------



## SpicyWaffle (Mar 14, 2013)

Striding into the room in anticipation of a fight, Dane was as much relieved as he was surprised that the area was vacant, save for the all too familiar odor and sights of disturbed rubble from the earthquake that had dislodged the entrance. As empty as it was, though, there still remained the telltale signs of life, as Samad so poignantly signified by discovering the latent boot print in the dust-covered floor.

"If Baggio did come through here, then he likely came from the other room," Dane added to Samad's query, gesturing back towards the southern passage with his blade. It was good to have some reassurance that the foolhardy man who'd come into the ruins all by his lonesome might still yet live, provided his stupidity hadn't robbed him of his common sense as well. With the passage leading up to some stairs and thus upwards towards the ominous stink perforating the tower, it seemed Mallack's story might have been right on the money -- Baggio was looking to conclude the contract himself, at great personal risk and endangerment to himself. Whatever his reasoning for doing so, it had to have been important enough for him to warrant such a bold sojourn.

"Looks like we're headed the right way towards the smell, too. If we're lucky we'll run into Baggio along the way. C'mon," the young swordsman motioned again, taking the lead up the stairwell with torch in-hand to light the way.

[sblock=Dane's Mini Stats]






*Dane Mazelo*
AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +1
Initiative: +3
Current Weapon in Hand: Shortsword (+3, 1d6+3, 19-20x2); Torch
Current Conditions in Effect: Piranha Strike, Weapon Finesse

Used Items:
---[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 14, 2013)

The stairway is crumbled and entirely unsafe-looking.  Dane can see that it while it once ascended the entire height of the tower, there's now a huge gap between the second and third floors.  Still, you could use it to get up to the second floor from here, assuming you were careful.  Or perhaps foolhardy.

And that rank, unnatural stench?  There's a definite whiff of it here.

        *GM:*  You can choose to ascend the stairway stealthily (with a Stealth check) or quickly (with a Climb check).  Either way, you can earn a bonus to that roll with a good K: Engineering check OR a Perception check.  In each case (Stealth/Climb and Engineering/Perception), you only get to roll one of the two.  And just FYI, the DC for K: Engineering is lower than the DC for Perception.


----------



## SinisterRogue (Mar 14, 2013)

[sblock=OOC] Question: Aeron has a grappling hook and 50ft of silk rope. Could Aeron throw that up and across to make it an easier/stealthier climb for the group? And if so, what should I roll?[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 14, 2013)

[sblock=GM]Hmmm ... interesting question.  Throwing it across wouldn't really help you much with getting to the second level, given that the stairs between 1 and 2 are still mostly intact.  However, if someone went up ahead and tied the rope off at a few points, then the other three people would get a bonus to their rolls for stealth, as they'd be able to keep at least some of their weight on the rope, which would put less weight on any stairs that might break off and make noise.

The grappling hook would definitely be useful getting from the second floor to the third.[/sblock]


----------



## SinisterRogue (Mar 14, 2013)

Aeron studied the crumbling stairway with a hint of disdain. Its not like he shouldn't have been expecting something like this within a _ruined _tower, and that thought in itself fueled Aeron's desire to overcome this new obstacle. Having taken a good measure of the dilemma the stairs presented, Aeron quickly shrugged off his backpack and began to rummage through its contents. "Those stairs might be difficult to quietly get through..." Aeron muttered both to himself and the group as he continued to search through is bag. "But I think I have something to help." After a few moments, Aeron withdrew some fine, silk rope which was neatly coiled together and a grappling hook. Leaving his pack on the ground and still open, Aeron approached the rest of his group with his items in hand. "If one of you wants to try securing this rope along the wall, we can probably save ourselves a bit of trouble and lower the risk of our presence being noticed. I would do it myself, but...I don't claim much expertise in these areas." Having said that, Aeron held the other item, the grappling hook, before him while giving a slight and satisfied grin to the rest of the group. "And this might come in handy for that gap between the levels," Aeron stated while giving a nod in the direction of the huge gap that separated the 2nd and 3rd floor.

[sblock=Aeron's Mini Stats]

View attachment 56109
*Aeron*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 15
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +0
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Darkvision
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/2 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## SpicyWaffle (Mar 15, 2013)

The broken stairwell hadn't been as much of a surprise as it could have been given the nature of the abode, but Dane was nonetheless sour over the unlucky break before them -- both literally and figuratively. It was just one more obstacle they'd have to overcome... an obstacle, most notably, that would result in a nasty pratfall should things go amiss whilst traversing the shattered stairs, as evidenced by the drop below towards the craggy remnants below.

But at least they had the grappling hook thanks to Aeron. She strange spellslinging tiefling had come more properly prepared than Dane himself; a boon that made an otherwise perilous task seem at least more pliable with the assistance of the right tools. Surveying the scene himself more properly this time, the former farmer didn't seem terribly interested in traversing it quietly, though it certainly had its merits. Aeron's suggestion held more than enough water to cause him pause though, with the evidence of the giant bug being caught unawares more than an ideal situation should more trouble lie further up the destitute looking dwarven domicile. Dane was no fool, though: if this plan fell short, they would need to make the climb themselves. Knowing full well 'tis better to be safe than dead, the boyish adventurer took a gander towards what remained of the stairs, searching for any sort of foot- or handholds that might support his weight and that of his companions.

"Alright. Anyone want to volunteer?" the youthful ragamuffin asked, face as serious as the grave as he turned to face his colleagues in the crackling torchlight.

[sblock=OOC]Since Dane doesn't have any Knowledge: Engineering, I doubt he'd even have an idea on how to get across the terrain quietly outside of Aeron's suggestion. As such, he'll fall back on the more pragmatic approach if things should go south and shoot for the wildly higher Perception Check with his paltry +1 modifier. If nothing else, hopefully he can get that bonus to the Climb Check and just not have to use it thanks to the slew of sneaky characters we've got 

Perception +1: 1d20+1 → [1,1] = (2)

Haha! Thanks a bunch, Invisible Castle![/sblock]

[sblock=Dane's Mini Stats]






*Dane Mazelo*
AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +1
Initiative: +3
Current Weapon in Hand: Shortsword (+3, 1d6+3, 19-20x2); Torch
Current Conditions in Effect: Piranha Strike, Weapon Finesse

Used Items:
---[/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Mar 15, 2013)

"Sheesh, none of you are willing to go?" Paskell asked impatiently as he grabbed Aeron's tool while he remembered the fact that it was Dane who was in such a rush earlier without caring about the consequences. As he looked for the method he would have to use for the unsafe and crumbly staircase to the top, he let the snide remark of what he just thought slide, "whatever happened to your Baggio?"

Without wasting time for any of a response the tengu got to work and headed up the stairs himself dragging the rope behind him so that the rest can follow while he makes sure that there are no surprises waiting for them.

[sblock=OOC]Perception: 25
Stealth: 14 + bonus from perception

Haha, thank you Invisible Castle XD[/sblock]

[sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]





*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +6 Will: -1
Perception: +5
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Dueling sword, Swordbreaker dagger
Current Conditions in Effect: Low light vision

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 15, 2013)

The tengu makes it the second floor landing, easily picking out the loose stairs and hopping over them.  Unfortunately, there were a few in such poor repair that the motion from his passing was enough to send small chunks of loose mortar to the ground below.  Despite the faint noise, nothing comes looking for the rogue.  Either no one heard, or the sound of crumbling stones is a common enough occurrence that no one cared.

When he reaches the door, he can hear the sound of faint voices on the other side, and the unpleasant stench which had mostly faded into the background seems to grow stronger.  The voices are hard to make out, but they seem vaguely inhuman.  Something about them fills Paskell with a sense of deep disquiet.


----------



## omnitricks (Mar 15, 2013)

Hearing the sounds, Paskell secured the grappling hook into place and motioned to the rest of the party that they should be as quiet as possible. If they wanted to know more they would have to go up themselves where the tengu can point them at the door. While waiting Paskell will get closer to the door weapons drawn to try and listen in to the conversation or at least get an idea of who...or what they might be.

The slightest hint that they might be hostile or if the rest of the group makes more noise than they should during their ascent Paskell will try his best to make sure he is in the better position, as in hiding beside the door and preparing to slash at anything which shows itself.

[sblock=OOC]Perception (to listen to voices): 23
If I can't understand the language I can't use another skill like linguistics since it only applies to writing right?
Stealth (to hide): 20[/sblock]

[sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]





*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +6 Will: -1
Perception: +5
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Dueling sword, Swordbreaker dagger
Current Conditions in Effect: Low light vision

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 15, 2013)

Paskell sidles closer to the door to listen, the voices remain as incomprehensible as ever.  Whoever the speakers are, they seem to be gargling the words more than pronouncing them. 

[sblock=GM]1. If this were a language related to one that you know, I'd rule that Linguistics might allow you to pick out a few words.  But this is no language that's related to anything you know.
2. You've already made your steath roll.  No need to roll again.  In my games, you can work off the same roll throughout a scene, until circumstances change or you take a different type of action -- like, you wanted to sneak into the next room or throw the grappling hook up to the third level or something along those lines.  If I make you roll stealth every time you take a step, you are bound to fail the check before you've gone 10 steps.  I've had GMs like that, and it's a lousy way to GM.
3. If you copy and past the Invisble Castle block under BBCode, it looks like this: 1d20+4=20.  It's already formatted for you.[/sblock]


----------



## SinisterRogue (Mar 15, 2013)

[sblock=OOC] So do we now roll stealth to get to the second floor landing and what bonus would we get for our roll? [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 15, 2013)

[sblock=GM]The rest of you can now roll stealth with a +4 bonus, as Paskell has already sussed out the right places to walk and you have the rope for the trickier parts.[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Mar 16, 2013)

"Paskell, what do you see?" Samad quietly called as he ascended. The Tengu's sudden quiet was unnerving, and he didn't want to break it. He was grateful that the swordsman had taken the initiative, as he himself wasn't too fond of climbing. Then again, he wasn't fond of closed spaces, either. Or leaving the ground, for that matter...
[sblock=OOC]Stealth: 1d20+11=23
Also, Perception, in case I still need that: 1d20+6=9[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 14
Fort: +0 Reflex: +5 Will: +2
Perception: +6, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2), Torch
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse 
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/3

Used Items:
N/A[/sblock]


----------



## SinisterRogue (Mar 16, 2013)

Quickly following in the wake of Samad, Aeron took hold along the length of the fine silk rope after he had sheathed his scimitar once more. He didn't want to juggle between the two and potentially give away the group's location should the scimitar slip from his grasp. Once that was done, Aeron carefully began followed Samad, stepping as lightly as possible while he slowly progressed through the ruined stairs. 

[sblock=OOC] Stealth Roll: 1d20 + 7 = 27. Natural 20, oh yeah![/sblock]

[sblock=Aeron's Mini Stats]

View attachment 56109
*Aeron*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 15
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +0
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Darkvision
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/2 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## SpicyWaffle (Mar 16, 2013)

Rolling his eyes at Paskell's snide little jab but otherwise undeterred, Dane remained focused on the business at hand -- chiefly, that of scouring his way quietly across the rope and the crumbling stairway the tengu had secured in preparation for the job still poised before them. Still no sign of Baggio, but the cunningly quiet sneakthief's silence gave the brambling warrior some minor pause as he made his way along beside his colleagues. Why the sudden usherance for silence?

That familiar sensation that something wasn't right began to pluck at this nerves like an amateur bard learning a new instrument; the staccato struck by a flat pluck nagging at the back of his mind. Quiet as he could, the farmer sat as far back as he could muster on the delapidated stairs, torch in one hand and hilt of his blade held in the other. Whatever reason the birdman had picked up on could either be idly dangerous, or intensely curious; but until he spoke, the warrior would never know, and he sure wasn't about to risk tipping the scales against the beaked cad.

[sblock=OOC]Not sure what happened with Invisible Castle there when I went to make that Stealth check, but it kind of exploded when I tried to roll and for whatever reason did so a bunch of times. For the sake of fairness I'll just take the lowest roll, and let come what may from that.

Stealth +10: 1d20+10 → [1,10] = (11)

Dagnabbit, Invisible Castle! If it's not one thing it's another! [/sblock]

[sblock=Dane's Mini Stats]






*Dane Mazelo*
AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +1
Initiative: +3
Current Weapon in Hand: Shortsword (+3, 1d6+3, 19-20x2); Torch
Current Conditions in Effect: Piranha Strike, Weapon Finesse

Used Items:
---[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 18, 2013)

Samad and Aeron follow the tengu up to the landing without incident.  Unfortunately, a step snaps off wholly under Dane, and although he manages to catch himself on the rope and haul himself up, he can't prevent a sharp curse from escaping his lips.  On the other side of the door, the conversation stops abruptly, and there's a soft scuffle of bare feet on stone.  Whatever the creature is, it seems to be approaching the door.

[sblock=GM]Doh!  Sorry about the delay.  For some reason, I thought we were waiting on someone.  My bad.

This is a surprise round, so everyone has one action (standard or move).  Paskell is currently closest to the door, and there is something approaching from the other side.

I will have a map up shortly.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 19, 2013)

[sblock=GM]Map update.  Apologies for not updating last night, but I discovered a really delicious new rye whiskey and didn't realize it was 100 proof until after the second glass.[/sblock]
[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Mar 19, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Uhhh, I think Paskell would be at H8 or J8 with a readied action to hit whatever comes through the door from my previous post which was definitely in effect from waffle's roll of 1. That was what my second stealth roll was for (since you thought it was for going up the stairs) unless you want me to roll stealth again?[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 19, 2013)

[sblock=GM]It's a tight stairwell, and there isn't a lot of room to maneuver.  If you'd like, you can swap places with Samad.  That puts Paskell on the edge of the broken-off stairs leading up to the next floor.[/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Mar 19, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Guess I'll swap then[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Mar 20, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]If we swap, Samad can probably tumble through the enemies' squares to flank them. Paskell has a higher AC and an equivalent Acrobatics score to Samad, so he could as well.[/sblock]


----------



## SinisterRogue (Mar 20, 2013)

Scrambling into position, Aeron winced at the sound of falling stones from behind him. That didn't sound good at all. Aeron checked to make sure that Dane was still alright after that recent fumble and was relieved to see the young warrior trying to continue his way up the stairs. Focusing on the door where his two other teammates were, Aeron saw how they were both tensed and seemingly ready for battle. Taking the hint, Aeron began to prepare his magic, hoping to give any enemy a nasty surprise should they open the door.

[sblock=OOC]Readied Action: Cast Color Spray.[/sblock]

[sblock=Aeron's Mini Stats]

View attachment 56109
*Aeron*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 15
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +0
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Darkvision, Spell Combat (-2 Attack Rolls)
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/2 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## SpicyWaffle (Mar 20, 2013)

Narrowly avoiding a perilous pitfall as he scampered across the uneven surface, his poorly distributed weight dislodged a portion of the stony passageway, Dane's ill-fated verbal assuage was as untimely as it was amateurish in the wake of his clumsiness. He could already feel the eyes of his fellows upon him as a part of the stairway echoed through the tower, gritting his own teeth as it sang its song of alarm throughout what was left of the ruined dwarven landmark, face contorting itself into a sour look of displeasure.

_"Stupid! Stupid!" _he mentally chided himself, free hand already clinging to the side of the wall to catch hold himself against the sharp drop behind him whilst his other desperately held on to the flickering torch Mallack had bequeathed them. He might have been a rookie to this whole dungeon delving nonsense, but that was hardly an excuse to make such rookie mistakes! And this, of all times, was the utmost least to do so as his guild-hired brethren tensed and drew steel.

There was no time to cry over his own mistake though. Whilst he couldn't hear the approach of whatever might be behind that doorway ahead of Paskell, it was obvious something was afoot. Letting go of the handhold he'd found on the wall after coming away from Aeron's rope, the young human reached for his own sword -- whatever was happening, if anything, Dane had to be ready for it. If they were lucky, on the other side of that door was the missing Baggio. But if Cortessa was in the mood, then... well, 'twas better to be safe than sorry in young adventurer's mind.

[sblock=OOC]Ready a Move Action to make a break for the door if it opens and Samad successfully tumbles past, drawing Dane's short sword as he goes thanks to his +1 BAB. If Samad can't get by and there's no room for Dane to get into melee position, he'll just use that Move Action to draw his sword instead and bide his time.[/sblock]

[sblock=Dane's Mini Stats]






*Dane Mazelo*
AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +1
Initiative: +3
Current Weapon in Hand: Shortsword (+3, 1d6+3, 19-20x2); Torch
Current Conditions in Effect: Piranha Strike, Weapon Finesse

Used Items:
---[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 22, 2013)

The footsteps come to the other side of the door and then stop.  There's definitely at least one of the people (or perhaps creatures) waiting on the other side of the door, perhaps two.  Whatever they are, they don't seem inclined to open the door either -- at least not right at this moment.


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Mar 23, 2013)

Samad braced his weapon, and silently gestured to the crow. Taking position by the door, he nodded to the others, before grasping the handle. He called out, "You are trespassing on private property. We are giving you a warning. If you are armed, disarm and come out slowly, and we will not hurt you. If you do not comply, then we will force you, and may kill you if need be. Prepare yourselves."

[sblock=OOC]I am _so_ sorry. I had to go down to New Orleans for a thing (still there), and this is the first chance I've gotten to post.

Anyway, I know it says that making an intimidate check I guess I make an intimidate check to force them to comply:1d20+3=22
If I can't do that, I guess I'll just ready an attack action.[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 14
Fort: +0 Reflex: +5 Will: +2
Perception: +6, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2), Torch
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse 
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/3

Used Items:
N/A[/sblock]


----------



## SinisterRogue (Mar 24, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Aeron will continue to keep his action readied.[/sblock]


----------



## SpicyWaffle (Mar 24, 2013)

While tipping their hand might not have been Dane's first choice, the merits for a peaceful resolution were obviously a potential benefit. No one wanted another fracas in the old ruins; not after the roach incident and its near-mauling of the same man trying to scare whomever -- or whatever -- remained behind the musty door. If it worked, then fantastic! No more bloodshed! If they were simply more mindless creatures, then... well, they'd have to cross that bridge inevitably. Or, perhaps, it was Baggio, more scared than sane given what he must have had to deal with on his trek upwards this far into the ruins, having found the source of the stench. Whatever the case, the latter was certainly true: the repugnant odor was reaching an alarming high now, even worse than when the wind blew its wretched stink into their nostrils back at Mallack's equally swine-scented domain.

Regardless of how this played out, Dane had to be ready to follow suit with his comrades. He was at the back of the pack this time, so getting into the fray to assist them should it come to that was chief on his list. He'd need to be quick and decisive... but also careful. With all the talk of gremlins still firmly implanted in his mind from Fallson, there was no telling what manner of man or beast lied in wait behind that mysterious portal; but it was a portal they'd all need to cross the threshold of if they wanted to accomplish their agenda and put an end to this sickeningly foul air that permeated the dwarven tower.

[sblock=OOC]Not a lot Dane can contribute to here until the resolution of Samad's intimidate, so he'll still ready that Move Action to try and get into the doorway if it's not occupied.[/sblock]

[sblock=Dane's Mini Stats]






*Dane Mazelo*
AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +1
Initiative: +3
Current Weapon in Hand: Shortsword (+3, 1d6+3, 19-20x2); Torch
Current Conditions in Effect: Piranha Strike, Weapon Finesse

Used Items:
---[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 24, 2013)

Behind the door, there's a brief half-whispered, half-gargled conversation.  While the words are unfamiliar, the tone is one of confusion.

[sblock]Not a bad roll ... except that what's behind the door doesn't speak Common.[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Mar 24, 2013)

"Very well," he whispered. He nodded to the others, slammed open the door, and dove in.

[sblock=OOC]I don't really know what it looks like on the other side, but I'll try to have Samad tumble past into a flanking position. Should I go ahead and roll that now?
Acrobatics: 1d20+7=16[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 14
Fort: +0 Reflex: +5 Will: +2
Perception: +6, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2), Torch
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse 
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/3

Used Items:
N/A[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 25, 2013)

Samad throws the door open and rushes in.  No sooner has he set foot in the room than a club lands a glancing blow on his ear, and a javelin skids across his forearm.  

The room appears to be some kind of sleeping chamber, and it is guarded by two hideous reptilian creatures.  The stench is so thick in here that you can practically taste it.






[sblock=GM]The Acrobatics roll is good enough to avoid an AoO, but Samad is hit by two readied attacks.  Club for 2, Javelin for 2.  He is at 5/9.  

Samad can choose his square.  I just put him there for convenience.  The creature by the door still has an AoO.  Everyone is up except Samad.  I also just realized I forgot to include doors on the NE and SE walls.  I'll fix the map next round.

The creatures are AC 16 (12 touch) and have 9 HP.  If you have Kungeoneering, you can roll to identify the creatures.  the DC for this check is 12.  The creature at J2 has partial cover to ranged attacks fron the beds in front of it.  Beds are difficult terrain.
[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## SinisterRogue (Mar 26, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]If Aeron makes a 5-foot step into I-8, would he have LoS on the monster on J-7 to use his readied action of cast color spray?[/sblock]


----------



## SpicyWaffle (Mar 27, 2013)

Following right along behind Samad after slinging the pack around his shoulders to the floor once more, Dane reached the threshold just in-time to see his colleague poked and prodded for the second time today by denizens most foul. While he might not have recognized whatever these monsters were, it was clear as crystal that he and the others were no longer finagling with some oversized pest. These things were intelligent -- intelligent, and dangerous. Perhaps these were the gremlins Fallson had alluded to, their wretched odor so putrid and rank that the young farmer-turned-adventurer could feel it clinging to his very person paling in comparison to the murderous glint in their alien eyes.

He could worry about the stink later. Right now, they had a fight on their hands, and Dane wasn't going to sit by idly whilst their lives were in danger; doubly so with Samad now winged by the encroaching foes hovering within the room, eager for blood. In the flickering light of the torch held in his other hand, Dane could see all too well the reptilian, lizard-like face of their attacker; its powerful, sleek form almost predatory in nature by comparison to a normal man.

With teeth grit and his sword-arm reared back, the time for parley and surrender had passed. In a quick, violent thrust, the lightly armored human drove his blade towards his scaly foe, just as intent on taking it down as it likely was of them!

[sblock=OOC]*Free Action:* Drop Backpack so that Dane is now Lightly Encumbered and can move his full 30'.
*Move Action:* Move 30' to I-7. That should be exactly 30', too, unless I miscounted: 20' of Rough Terrain, 5' of Normal Terrain, then 5' into the square next to the creature.
*Standard Action:* Short Sword Attack +3 (w/ Piranha Strike) vs. Reptilian Creature AC16

Attack Roll +3: 1d20+3 → [17,3] = (20)
Damage Roll 1d6+3: 1d6+3 → [4,3] = (7)[/sblock]

[sblock=Dane's Mini Stats]






*Dane Mazelo*
AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +1
Initiative: +3
Current Weapon in Hand: Shortsword (+3, 1d6+3, 19-20x2); Torch
Current Conditions in Effect: Piranha Strike, Weapon Finesse

Used Items:
---[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 27, 2013)

[sblock=GM] [MENTION=6704899]SinisterRogue[/MENTION] We sort of rebooted combat initiative.  You can move and attack, or do whatever.  You don't have to hold to your readied action.[/sblock]


----------



## SinisterRogue (Mar 27, 2013)

After seeing Samad and Dane dash into the room, Aeron quickly follows suit. Aeron slips past Dane and further into the room as the young warrior attempts to cut down one of the monsters. Deciding to help clear the doorway and aid the human warrior, Aeron swings his scimitar towards the closest monster.

[sblock=OOC]Moving to J-6. Attacking Creature on J-7.
Attack Roll: 1d20+1 → [11,1] = (12). Miss.[/sblock]

[sblock=Aeron's Mini Stats]

View attachment 56109
*Aeron*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 15
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +0
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Darkvision,
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/2 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Mar 28, 2013)

He should've expected that. He grit his teeth through the pain, and focused himself. He had passed one, and there was another in front of him, on the other side of a pile of beds. He trusted his allies could take care of the former, leaving him with the latter. Without thinking, he dropped his blade and switched his torch hand, lobbing it at his foe. 

[sblock=OOC]Free action to drop the torch, and I guess a swift action to swap a weapon from off-hand to main? 
Attack Roll (Ranged)(Torch): 1d20-1=19 Critical Threat! 
Confirmation: 1d20-1=17 Critical Hit! 

Damage: 1d6=2x2=4+1 fire= 5 damage
...I knew there'd be a catch...

EDIT: Forgot STR mod to damage, that's another 2 for *7 damage* total.[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 5/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 14
Fort: +0 Reflex: +5 Will: +2
Perception: +6, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2), Torch
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse 
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/3

Used Items:
N/A[/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Mar 28, 2013)

"What did you find in there?"Paskell asked hearing some sounds of a battle before saying "nevermind, I'll have a look myself"yand going in with his sword hitting at the first non friendly he finds.

[sblock=OOC]Moving to K6 and attacking.

1d20=11[/sblock]

[sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]






*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +6 Will: -1
Perception: +5
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Dueling sword, Swordbreaker dagger
Current Conditions in Effect: Low light vision

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 28, 2013)

The creature near the door swipes at Aeron as he moves into the room, but misses badly, and then tries to answer Dane's blow but misses again.  The second creature rushes up to flank Aeron, but its club does little more than give the tiefling a minor bruise.






[sblock=GM]Aeron is hit and takes 1 point of damage.  Party is up.  J7 is 2/9, J5 is 9/9.  Creatures are AC 16, 12 touch.
 [MENTION=6704325]Commander_Fallout[/MENTION] Samad's action last round was to open the door and move inside.  If you want to throw the torch this round, you can use the rolls from the last post.
[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## SpicyWaffle (Mar 29, 2013)

Finding his mark against the deadly lizard-like beast as the others made their way into the fray, Dane only narrowly managed to deflect the creature's counter-attack with the flat of his blade, no doubt a grisly fate had he not lucked out and seen the telegraphed strike in time.

"Take them down!" barked the human, brow still furled as he concentrated on the opponent in front of him whom had winged Samad on his way in. It was likely an unnecessary statement given the nature of how things were already playing out, but one the lightly-armed human couldn't help but reinforce as he steeled himself for another swing of his sword. With malicious intent, Dane recomposed himself slightly as he took a breath, readying himself -- the beast was already injured, and all he needed to do now was deliver the coup de grace to lay it low!

Lashing out violently, the Martna-raised human struck out against the reptilian adversary right where he'd drawn blood before, the tip of his blade careening towards the monster's open wound!

[sblock=OOC]*Standard Action:* Short Sword Attack +4 (w/o Piranha Strike) vs. Reptilian Creature AC16.

Attack Roll +4: 1d20+4 → [12,4] = (16)
Damage Roll 1d6+1: 1d6+1 → [1,1] = (2)[/sblock]

[sblock=Dane's Mini Stats]






*Dane Mazelo*
AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +1
Initiative: +3
Current Weapon in Hand: Shortsword (+4, 1d6+1, 19-20x2); Torch
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse

Used Items:
---[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Mar 29, 2013)

Systole said:


> [sblock=GM]
> @_*Commander_Fallout*_  Samad's action last round was to open the door and move inside.  If you want to throw the torch this round, you can use the rolls from the last post.[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]Ah, sorry, Yeah, I'll do that now.[/sblock]


----------



## SinisterRogue (Mar 30, 2013)

Aeron felt the club hit his side and let out a gasp. Thankfully his leather armor managed to deflect most of the blow but he was sure a large purple welt would greet his eye when he examined the wound later. Shrugging off the pain for now, Aeron turned about to face the monster that attacked him with his scimitar arcing through the air while he channeled arcane energy into his other hand.

[sblock=OOC]Full Attack w/ Spell Combat
Attack (Scimitar): 1d20-1 → [1,-1] = (0). Clearly Invisible Castle hates me lol.
Spell Attack (Acid Splash): 1d20-1 → [14,-1] = (13)
Spell Damage (Acid Splash): 1d3 → [3] = (3) [/sblock]

[sblock=Aeron's Mini Stats]

View attachment 56109
*Aeron*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 8/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 15
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +0
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Darkvision, Spell Combat (-2 Attack)
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/2 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Mar 30, 2013)

"Why are we taking so long?" Paskell asked before taking a quick look around to assess the situation and decided to get up on one of the beds to attack for nothing more than the fact that it sounded a really cool everytime something like this turned up in the books.

[sblock=OOC]Acrobatics: 1d20+7=12
Attack: 1d20+2=22
Confirmation: 1d20+2=8
Damage: 1d8=3, 1d6=3

Move to J4[/sblock]

[sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]





*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +6 Will: -1
Perception: +5
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Dueling sword, Swordbreaker dagger
Current Conditions in Effect: Low light vision

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 1, 2013)

Dane kills one of the monsters, and the second is struck by a thrown torch and a spray of acid.  There's a moment of fear in its eyes before the tengu appears behind it and skewers it, his blade sliding in between the creature's shoulder blades and out through its breastbone.

Everyone holds still for a moment, but the tower is silent.

[sblock=GM]Combat over.[/sblock]


----------



## SpicyWaffle (Apr 2, 2013)

Letting the moment pass as the pair of reptilian monstrosities crumpled to the floor, Dane couldn't help but let loose a small laugh as the adrenaline took its course through his body, subsiding slowly but surely alongside the pounding of his heart. Silence took the stage for what felt like forever, Dane slowly panting as his breathing crept its way back to normalcy when it became apparent no more of the monstrosities were heading their way.

"Everyone all right?" inquired the young warrior, gore-slicked blade still held firmly in his hand as he surveyed the scene of blood and broken bodies, though his gaze almost instinctively shifted to Samad as he asked.

[sblock=Dane's Mini Stats]






*Dane Mazelo*
AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +1
Initiative: +3
Current Weapon in Hand: Short Sword (+4, 1d6+1, 19-20x2); Torch
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse

Used Items:
---[/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Apr 3, 2013)

"Yes?" the tengu said in reply as he proceeded to survey the room and its previous occupants to see if there is anything of value that he might get for himself though he wasn't very optimistic since the two couldn't even speak common.

[sblock=OOC]Perception or appraise again. 1d20+5=7[/sblock]

[sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]
*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +6 Will: -1
Perception: +5
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Dueling sword, Swordbreaker dagger
Current Conditions in Effect: Low light vision

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 3, 2013)

Aside from a bit of badly-made weaponry that's mostly too small for you and a few handfuls of tarnished coinage, there appears to be little here of value.  One of the corpses has a red sash that looks definitely out of place, and the other has a crooked stick tucked into its belt that looks to be a well-worn wand of some sort.  Old dwarven runes are written along the length of it.

[sblock=GM]There's a bit of coinage and some weaponry that's made for small size characters.  So aside from the wand and the belt, it's a bunch of vendor trash that will be accounted for in the final gold tally at the end of the adventure and is really not worth detailing.

Identifying the belt and wand require spellcraft checks.  Alternatively, you can identify the wand with a Linguistics check if you have Linguistics trained.  If you speak dwarven, you can make this check untrained with a +5 circumstance bonus.[/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Apr 3, 2013)

"I knew it..." the tengu muttered to himself not too happy with what he found but he was quite interested with the wand since he knew roughly how to use it, as soon as he figured out what it is. Taking it to examine it for himself he said to the others "check out the one in the red sash. He looks more important than the other one" since it looked really out of place.

How unfortunate that his examination of the wand was not too good. Since Aeron's rainbowish display earlier has obviously marked him as the magic guy of the group, Paskell passed over to him the wand and asked "do you have any idea what this is?" With any luck Paskell would be able to use it the further they ascended the tower.

[sblock=OOC]Stinking dice really hate me today lol. Yahoo to a 1!
Linguistics: 1d20+9=10[/sblock]

[sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]
*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +6 Will: -1
Perception: +5
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Dueling sword, Swordbreaker dagger
Current Conditions in Effect: Low light vision

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## SinisterRogue (Apr 3, 2013)

Aeron took the wand offered by Paskell. "Let me see..." With a careful eye and his years of studying magic under his father, Aeron studied the wand to determine its abilities.

[sblock=OOC] Spellcraft Roll to Identity Wand:* 1d20+7 → [20,7] = (27).  I swear, its like either 1 or 20 every other roll lol.*[/sblock]

[sblock=Aeron's Mini Stats]

View attachment 56109
*Aeron*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 8/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 15
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +0
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Darkvision,
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/2 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 3, 2013)

*GM:*  It's a wand of Cure Light Wounds with 22 charges remaining.  Aeron has seen similar ones before, and they all use the same command word, which is what the dwarven runes spell out.


----------



## SinisterRogue (Apr 3, 2013)

"It's a wand to cure light wounds," Aeron told Paskell before handing it back to the Tengu. "And it still has a good bit of power in it. Enough for twenty-two uses, I should think."

[sblock=Aeron's Mini Stats]

View attachment 56109
*Aeron*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 8/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 15
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +0
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Darkvision,
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/2 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Apr 3, 2013)

And like that, it was over. Though they had waited close to a minute, it had be resolved in a few seconds. The world worked in strange ways, but as long as they succeeded, he wouldn't question it. He started to move towards the others, but noticed that he was wounded again. He shook off before joining them. He spoke, "Ah, this is a blessing! But, why would it only work on light wounds?"

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, mentioning spells by name has always been a bugbear of mine. Especially for cure spells, since at low-levels, if you have 9 HP, you're pretty grievously wounded at 3 HP (which can be fixed with one CLW). [/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 5/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 14
Fort: +0 Reflex: +5 Will: +2
Perception: +6, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2), Torch
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse 
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/3

Used Items:
N/A[/sblock]


----------



## SinisterRogue (Apr 4, 2013)

[sblock=OOC] Ya, I know what you mean. I tried to phrase it so it wasn't like the name of the wand but what it did, lol. Just wanted to make sure that Paskell would have the in-character knowledge of about it. [/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Apr 4, 2013)

"Thanks Aeron" Paskell said as he took the wand but the only response he had for Samad is "uhhhh...yeah. Do you want to use this to fix yourself up or what? because as soon as Samad was done, the tengu was going to put the wand away.

Paskell was pretty much done as far as he was concerned so "I guess we can leave now unless someone wants to check out the belt too?" he asked looking at Aeron.

[sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]
*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +6 Will: -1
Perception: +5
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Dueling sword, Swordbreaker dagger
Current Conditions in Effect: Low light vision

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Apr 5, 2013)

Samad took the wand and examined it. "I know only a small amount about wands. In the south, they were usually made of bone, but I think they worked the same. They're used as channels to strengthen the divine energies in certain ways, so that the channeler need not tire himself." He focused and placed the tip upon his wounded arm. For a brief moment, it lit bright, and when it had dissipated, the wound had closed, a faint red mark being the only evidence it had been open at all. He did the same with his ear before handing it back. "Shukrun... Thank you."

[sblock=OOC]Samad takes the wand from Paskell and activates it on himself.
1d8+1=4[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 5/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 14
Fort: +0 Reflex: +5 Will: +2
Perception: +6, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2), Torch
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse 
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/3

Used Items:
N/A[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 6, 2013)

[sblock=GM]Is anyone trying to ID the sash?  If not, what's your plan?  You've got two doors and a collapsed stairway if you want to keep going up.

Also, you may want to leave the wand with the only guy who can actually use it.  (Well, aside from UMD.)[/sblock]


----------



## SinisterRogue (Apr 6, 2013)

Acting on Paskell's suggestion, Aeron began to examine the sash as he did with the wand.


[sblock=OOC]Spellcraft to Identify Sash: 1d20+7 → [7,7] = (14)[/sblock]

[sblock=Aeron's Mini Stats]

View attachment 56109
*Aeron*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 8/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 15
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +0
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Darkvision
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/2 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Apr 7, 2013)

Samad glanced around curiously. Why were there more beds than there were guards? Were there more throughout the tower, or were they all that were left? "We should continue, Mallack is expecting us, and we still have not found the man Baggio..." He picked up his torch, though the flame was noticeably dimmer. "As well, our torches will not last forever, but I believe I can solve that."

[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 14
Fort: +0 Reflex: +5 Will: +2
Perception: +6, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2), Torch
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse 
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/3

Used Items:
N/A[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 9, 2013)

[Sblock=GM]You'll need a 16 Spellcraft to ID the sash.  Let's just say that Aeron took 10 for a 17.  The sash is a Belt of Tumbling, which grants +4 competence bonus on Acrobatics checks made to move through a threatened square or through an enemy’s space.

What is your next move?[/sblock]


----------



## SinisterRogue (Apr 10, 2013)

"Alright," Aeron says as he takes a glance about the room and notices the other doorways. "Should we try to clear this level or do you all want to continue up the stairs?"

[sblock=OOC]Sorry I haven't been posting as much but I've been really busy these past few weeks, and still currently am with school work and what not.[/sblock]

[sblock=Aeron's Mini Stats]

View attachment 56109
*Aeron*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 8/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 15
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +0
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Darkvision
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/2 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Apr 11, 2013)

"I say we clear the whole level just to be safe. We don't want to miss out on anything."

[sblock=OOC]So I guess the wand goes to the healer? If no one wants the belt can I have it since I need to get myself in flanking position to get my sneak attack damages.[/sblock]

[sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]
*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +6 Will: -1
Perception: +5
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Dueling sword, Swordbreaker dagger
Current Conditions in Effect: Low light vision

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Apr 12, 2013)

"There were more beds than guards here," Samad began, "There may be more of them. If we leave without first looking, they could follow and trap us between what ever may be above us." He gestured to the ceiling, before gesturing to the door behind Paskell, "Though, as I said before, we should consider moving now, if we do not want to spend the night in this tower." The nomad moved towards the door, and grasped at the handle, before pausing to chuckle, "I am beginning to see a pattern, here." With that, and a sense of caution, he slowly opened the door.

[sblock=OOC]He moves to open the NE door. 
I think Samad'd be better off with the wand. So far, he's the only one that's needed it. Plus, the sash wouldn't be of much use to him; next level he starts replacing Acrobatics with Perform (Dance)[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 14
Fort: +0 Reflex: +5 Will: +2
Perception: +6, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2), Torch
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse 
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/3

Used Items:
N/A[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 14, 2013)

*GM:*  Someone pick a direction, please.


----------



## Systole (Apr 14, 2013)

[sblock]^^Spammer reported.[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Apr 14, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Edited my previous post. We're going through the NE door, since we all seem to be gathered there anyway. Also, what happened to Spicy? I think we were all waiting on him to reply, but he never did.[/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Apr 15, 2013)

"Hold on while I put on this belt. I'd rather be the one entering first instead of the only person that can heal us. I'll at least be a lot better at avoiding any other danger" Paskell told the rest as he put on the belt before going to the door.

Putting a finger to his mouth the tengu got closer to the door and started listening and looking for signs in front of the door of any other inhabitants like the two they have just taken care of.

[sblock=OOC]For some reason I cannot get to invisible castle so if someone is able to can they roll a 1d20+5 for my perception? Also lets get this show going, its been taking too long. I hope its fine I took the belt since no one else has responded about it after days.[/sblock]

[sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]
*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +6 Will: -1
Perception: +5
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Dueling sword, Swordbreaker dagger
Current Conditions in Effect: Low light vision

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## SinisterRogue (Apr 16, 2013)

Aeron, following Paskell's lead, also heads to the NE door. His scimitar out, clutched tightly in his grip as the Tengu tries to listen inside the other room.

[sblock=OOC] Invisible castle does not seem to be working for me either. [h=1]503 - Service Not Available[/h] [/sblock]

[sblock=Aeron's Mini Stats]

View attachment 56109
*Aeron*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 8/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 15
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +0
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Darkvision, 
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/2 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 16, 2013)

The tengu examines the door, but it doesn't seem to be trapped, or even locked.  He places his ear against it and hears a faint but rhythmic grinding noise, like stone on metal.  It sounds almost like someone sharpening a weapon, which would be odd.  If there were someone beyond the door, he would have to be deaf to have missed the sounds of battle.

        *GM:*  With no post in two weeks, it seems like we lost [MENTION=6704634]SpicyWaffle[/MENTION] .  I'll give him a few more days and then NPC him until he can be removed.  Just FYI, there's usually attrition in first level adventures, but in higher level adventures, it's rare to lose someone short of an actual RL emergency.


----------



## omnitricks (Apr 16, 2013)

Feeling suspicious about what the sound might be, Paskell slowly opened the door to try and get a glimpse of its source before deciding on how to act.

[sblock=OOC]Again no Invisible Castle for me so I guess a stealth roll of 20+4 anyone?[/sblock]

[sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]





*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +6 Will: -1
Perception: +5
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: 
Current Conditions in Effect: 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Apr 16, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]While Invisible Castle is down, I was wondering if it might suffice temporarily to use Giantitp's dice roller function. I mean, they do have a board dedicated to dice rolls, and I know Systole has an account there.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 16, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]You can do it that way if you like, or you can just have me make the rolls for you.  Your call.[/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Apr 17, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]I'm ok with Systole rolling[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 18, 2013)

Paskell opens the door a fraction. The northern room of the tower has a single bed, and several crude tables. Both the walls and the tables are adorned with all sorts of crude trophies and trinkets: bones, feathers, bits of shiny metal and colored glass. Piles of similar junk lay in heaps on the floor.  

Unfortunately for the tengu, the door was being watched, and even the slight motion is enough to catch the eye of the watcher. Leaning against the far wall is another of the troglodytes, running a whetstone alone the blade of a looted dwarven waraxe. This particular specimen, however, is considerably larger than the others, standing almost seven feet in height. Its eyes glitter as it sees the door move, and it makes a choking sound which you think must be a laugh. "You kill dead the weak ones, yesss? Then come to Tulok.  Tulok kill dead you!"  He launches a javelin at the door, which embeds itself in the wood inches from the tengu's eye.  

        *GM:*  Party is up.  The door is unlatched but still closed, so the first person (and only the first person) through will need to spend an extra 5' of movement to get it open.

With Tulok watching the door, Paskell needed a pretty heroic stealth roll, and didn't get it.     






[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## SinisterRogue (Apr 19, 2013)

Sprinting into the room, Aeron dashes toward the large, monstrous figure with his scimitar sheathed as he readies to unleash his arcane power. Once in position, Aeron casts a spell in the direction of the troglodyte.

[sblock=OOC]Moving to N9 and the troglodyte should be just in range of the 15ft for the spell. Casting Color Spray at the troglodyte.[/sblock]

[sblock=Aeron's Mini Stats]

View attachment 56109
*Aeron*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 8/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 15
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +0
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Darkvision
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/2 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Apr 19, 2013)

"What the?!?" the tengu exclaimed when the javelin got embedded into the door near him. As a reaction he ducked back into the room so he could take his time getting an idea of what to do with this "stronger one" but was surprised when Aeron dashed into the room.

"Soooo...big axe lizard" he said making a big gesture before following Aeron into the room to get at the lizard.

[sblock=OOC]Paskell goes towards Tulok as near as possible (running if he has to) and goes full defense (fighting defensively wouldn't work right since I'm not attacking?)[/sblock]

[sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]





*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +6 Will: -1
Perception: +5
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: 
Current Conditions in Effect: 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Apr 20, 2013)

And they leapt into the flame. A battle this would be, and it would not be easy. He calmed himself, emptied his mind, and focused himself. He was a dervish, aligned with the universe and the gods above, and no one would stand against his blade. He centered himself, and began his dance of death.

[sblock=OOC]He moves 15' to L8, and replaces his standard action with a second move to activate Inspire Courage as a battle dance. Assuming that this counts as a round of bardic performance, he now has 6/7 rounds left today.[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 14
Fort: +0 Reflex: +5 Will: +2
Perception: +6, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+2, 1d6+2, 18-20 x2), Torch
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Inspire Courage (+1 to ATT/DAM, as well as Will saves vs. Charm/Fear effects)
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/3

Used Items:
N/A[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 21, 2013)

The troglodyte throws his arm across his eyes as the magics wash over him.  "RAAAAH!  Magics!?  Tulok slice you!"  The creature charges Aeron, scoring a vicious wound across the tiefling's chest.

Behind you, you hear a door open.  "Damn, another little one!  I've got him!" Dane yells.


[sblock=GM]Sorry about the delay -- I live just outside Boston and it's been nuts.  Tulok charges Aeron.  Paskell gets an AoO, but missed.  Tulok does *6* points to Aeron.  Party is up.

You can ignore the second troglodyte -- he's just a way to keep Dane occupied while you guys fight.

Tulok: AC 19 (FF 11) [-2 to both due to charge], uninjured, dwarven waraxe in hand.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Apr 25, 2013)

The torch fell from his hand, his blade traded so, and with nothing more than a flick of his wrist, the warrior produced a dagger, flinging it at his foe.

[sblock=OOC]Yeah, I really didn't want to be the first one to go, Ah well. Free action to drop the torch, I don't know what it would be to juggle your blade to the other hand, but I'd assume it'd be a swift action. Move action to draw and a standard to throw. I can't get to Invisible Castle or Giantitp, so if you could roll it, that'd be fantastic. My attack bonus for the dagger is +4 and the damage is 1d4+2.[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 14
Fort: +0 Reflex: +5 Will: +2
Perception: +6, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+2, 1d6+2, 18-20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Inspire Courage (+1 to ATT/DAM, as well as Will saves vs. Charm/Fear effects)
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/3

Used Items:
Dagger (1)[/sblock]


----------



## SinisterRogue (Apr 25, 2013)

Aeron reeled back as he felt the monster's weapon score a terrible wound on his chest. Gasping for air and hoping to quickly end this fight, for his life probably depended on it, Aeron lashed out in retaliation with his scimitar in one hand and a spell in the other.

[sblock=Combat Rolls](Using Spell Combat) Attack Roll with Scimitar:  1d20-1 → [8,-1] = (7) 
Concentration Check (DC 17, casting defensively): 1d20+4 → [4,4] = (8) 
Attack Roll for Shocking Grasp: 1d20-2 → [1,-2] = (-1)[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC] Thanks, Invisible Castle. lol. [/sblock]

[sblock=Aeron's Mini Stats]

View attachment 56109
*Aeron*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 2/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 15
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +0
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Darkvision Spell Combat (-2 Attack Rolls)
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/2 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Apr 25, 2013)

"Yes, go get the magic man" while I get you, the tengu thought to himself when moved into flanking position to give Tulok a good stab with the sword.

[sblock=OOC]1d20+2=10
looks like I missed[/sblock]

[sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]





*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +6 Will: -1
Perception: +5
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: 
Current Conditions in Effect: 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 26, 2013)

Samad's dagger misses Tulok, passing closer to Aeron than to the troglodyte.  The giant troglodyte takes a giant overhead swing with the intention of ending the rogue's life then and there, but he apparently forgets the low, dwarven ceiling.  His axe clangs into the stonework above, deflecting the blow harmlessly into the table full of trinkets next to him.  "No!  My preciouses!" he snarls.  "You pay!"

In the other room, you hear the sound of a troglodyte squealing in pain as Dane lands a blow.


[sblock=GM]I believe that Paskell is now in N11 rather than M11, giving a flank to him and Aeron (+2 to hit).  Otherwise, the map's not different enough to warrant posting a new one.

Samad's attack misses.  (Note that attacking with ranged into melee has a -4 penalty without the Precise Shot feat.  You're going to be better off moving in and attacking.)

SinisterRogue's bad luck infects Tulok, who rolls a natural 1.  Party is up.

Tulok: AC 19 (FF 11), uninjured, dwarven waraxe in hand.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Apr 29, 2013)

He realized that the dagger was a mistake, in hindsight. He quickly surveyed his foe. The lizardman's strikes were slow and clumsy, and he didn't seem to take notice of his surroundings, often leaving himself exposed. Samad moved with an almost unearthly grace to a better position; He made sure to stay out of the abomination's reach, who's swings, though uncoordinated, were still quite deadly. As Tulok dislodged his axe from what remained of his treasures, Samad seized his chance. He jumped, twisted, and raked his blade across the reptile's back. 

[sblock=OOC]He moves 15ft to O8, 5 to P9, and an additional 15 to O11, for a total of 35 ft (Battle dance gives him a total of 40). This should put him in flanking position relative to Paskell.
 Attack Roll: 1d20+2=21
Damage Roll: 1d6+2=8
Crit Confirmation: 1d20+2=18 Dang, only one under. No crit. 

I also have 4 performance rounds left.

EDIT: Wait! I forgot flanking bonus! Does that apply to confirmation as well? If so, then Samad critically hits. Also, since I'm standing on the bed, do I get the higher ground bonus? [/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 14
Fort: +0 Reflex: +5 Will: +2
Perception: +6, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+2, 1d6+2, 18-20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Inspire Courage (+1 to ATT/DAM, as well as Will saves vs. Charm/Fear effects)
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/3

Used Items:
Dagger (1)[/sblock]


----------



## SinisterRogue (Apr 30, 2013)

Still feeling the sting of his gruesome wound, Aeron struggled and ultimately failed with his previous attempt at an assault. Knowing full well that his injuries will continue to hinder him, Aeron still pressed on with another swing of his sword and spell on his lips.

[sblock=Combat Rolls](Using Spell Combat) Attack Roll with Scimitar: 1d20+1 → [6,1] = (7) 
  Concentration Check (DC 17, casting defensively): 1d20+4 → [1,4] = (5) 
Attack Roll for Acid Splash: 1d20 → [8] = (8)[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC] Pay no mind to the attacks of the wildly flailing Tiefling... [/sblock]

[sblock=Aeron's Mini Stats]
View attachment 56109
*Aeron*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 2/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 15
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +0
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Darkvision Spell Combat (-2 Attack Rolls), Flanking (+2 Attack Rolls)
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/2 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Apr 30, 2013)

Taking advantage of Tulok's bad luck with the waraxe and the momentarily distraction it provided from his concern for his preciouses, Paskell raised his sword and took aim at one of his adversary's vitals. Striking true, the tengu sent a jibe as sharp as his weapon "surrender! I'm sure you get the point!"

[sblock=OOC] Attack Roll = 1d20+2=20
Damage = 1d8=3, 1d6=3
Comedy for lols = 1d20+6=11[/sblock]

[sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]





*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +6 Will: -1
Perception: +5
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: 
Current Conditions in Effect: 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 1, 2013)

Tulok turns around, swinging wildly at the tengu but missing.  "Die!  I kill all!  Blood!"

[sblock=GM]Party is up.  Tulok is near death.

Tulok: AC 19 (FF 11), near death (3/17 hp), dwarven waraxe in hand.[/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (May 1, 2013)

Trying to send another blow to Tulok after dodging the waraxe, Paskell was unable to regain his footing and missed his attacks entirely.

[sblock=OOC]Hmmmm, thought I wanted to do a bite attack to finish him off with a little style but found out I can just make it for free with my normal attacks. Should have done it earlier lol but oh well. Just try it here then.
Attack: 1d20+2=9
Bite: 1d20-3=16

Andddd it missed. Curses only one more for a crit![/sblock]

[sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]





*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +6 Will: -1
Perception: +5
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: 
Current Conditions in Effect: 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (May 2, 2013)

Samad aimed to finish the beast, but the beast was lucky. As the elf swung, so too did Tulok; the lizard's wild swings caused it to narrowly avoid his blade. It would not be so next time.

[sblock=OOC]Attack roll: 1d20+4=11 C'mon Aeron Chair, it's all up to you. 

3 perfomance rounds left[/sblock]

[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 14
Fort: +0 Reflex: +5 Will: +2
Perception: +6, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+2, 1d6+2, 18-20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Inspire Courage (+1 to ATT/DAM, as well as Will saves vs. Charm/Fear effects)
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/3

Used Items:
Dagger (1)[/sblock]


----------



## SinisterRogue (May 2, 2013)

Seeing the monster turn to attack Samad, Aeron took the chance to lash out once more and hopefully score a hit. Hit blade went well wide of its mark as the monster deftly brushed it off with his axe. Still trying to salvage his assault, Aeron unleashed his magic in the form of acid towards the creature. Unfortunately, Aeron misjudged the distance and his magical attacked landed unceremoniously on the ground  beside the target. Aeron gritted his teeth and huffed in frustration.

[sblock=Combat Rolls](Using Spell Combat) Attack Roll with Scimitar: 1d20+2 → [5,2] = (7) 
Concentration Check (DC 17, casting defensively): 1d20+4 → [9,4] = (13) 
    Attack Roll for Acid Splash: 1d20+1 → [3,1] = (4)
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]8*( [/sblock]

[sblock=Aeron's Mini Stats]
View attachment 56109
*Aeron*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 2/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 15
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +0
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Darkvision Spell Combat (-2 Attack Rolls), Flanking (+2 Attack Rolls), Inspire Courage (From Samad's perform)
Spells Remaining (1st): 1/2 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 3, 2013)

Unable to land a blow on the tengu, Tulok turns his attentions to the desert nomad.  This time, the troglodyte's axe strike true, but it's only a flesh wound.  "Ha!  Tulok _kill _you!  You die!" the beast laughs.

[sblock=GM]Samad takes *4* damage.  (Ignore Tulok's rantings.  He barely hit and he rolled minimum damage.)  Party is up.  Tulok still is near death.

Tulok: AC 19 (FF 11), near death (3/17 hp), dwarven waraxe in hand.[/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (May 3, 2013)

The tengu tried the same attack again fully intent to stop the troglodyte and its annoying laugh but unfortunately it seemed the latter was affecting him too much to get a proper aim.

[sblock=OOC]Attack Roll: 1d20+2=18
Bite: 1d20-3=0


Darn it dice! Why do you taunt me like this?[/sblock]

[sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]





*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +6 Will: -1
Perception: +5
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: 
Current Conditions in Effect: 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 3, 2013)

[sblock=GM]Natural 20 is always a hit.  Roll beak damage.

Nevermind, I thought I saw natural 20 for the beak attack.  My bad.[/sblock]


----------



## SinisterRogue (May 3, 2013)

Seeing Samad suffer a nasty wound, Aeron redoubled his efforts. His scimitar swung in low, aiming to cut out the legs from under the monster but the creature managed to leap over it at the last moment. Not deterred, Aeron unleashed another wave of magical acid from his other hand but missed.

[sblock=Combat Rolls](Using Spell Combat) Attack Roll with Scimitar: 1d20+2 → [12,2] = (14) 
  Concentration Check (DC 17, casting defensively): 1d20+4 → [16,4] = (20) 
      Attack Roll for Acid Splash: 1d20+1 → [8,1] = (9) 
  [/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]Well, its getting better at least. lol [/sblock]

[sblock=Aeron's Mini Stats]
View attachment 56109
*Aeron*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 2/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 15
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +0
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Darkvision Spell Combat (-2 Attack Rolls), Flanking (+2 Attack Rolls), Inspire Courage (From Samad's perform)
Spells Remaining (1st): 0/2 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (May 3, 2013)

Samad lashed out, only to have his blade deflected by the brute's axe. As it raked across his chest, he grunted in suppressed pain, "No, not yet." 
[sblock=OOC]I don't think Invisible Castle likes us all that much.
Attack roll: 1d20+4=5 Natural 1. :c
2 f*****g performance rounds left.[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 5/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 14
Fort: +0 Reflex: +5 Will: +2
Perception: +6, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+2, 1d6+2, 18-20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Inspire Courage (+1 to ATT/DAM, as well as Will saves vs. Charm/Fear effects)
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/3

Used Items:
Dagger (1)[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 3, 2013)

Tulok swings wildly.  At this point, it's unclear even who he's aiming at.  This time, he sweeps the trinkets off the table completely.    "No!  Your fault!  You bleed now!"  

[sblock=GM]My dice are just as bad.  Tulok misses.  Now for the love of Mike, please finish this fight, because I am embarrassed for everyone involved, myself included.

Tulok: AC 19 (FF 11), near death (3/17 hp), dwarven waraxe in hand.[/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (May 3, 2013)

Not even wanting to comment to acknowledge how hard it has been for all three people to take down this one opponent Paskell put his full attention on trying to score another hit but being unable to do so, took a step backwards to recompose himself.

[sblock=OOC]Attack Roll: 1d20+2=5
Bite: 1d20-3=9
Moving back for minimum charging range at the next round.
Acrobatics: 1d20+11=17

Well, its 19 AC without our hard hitter. Not surprising really but I guess I'll have to try something else after this.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]





*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +6 Will: -1
Perception: +5
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: 
Current Conditions in Effect: 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## SinisterRogue (May 3, 2013)

Aeron, beginning to feel the fatigue building from the drawn out fight continued his assault.

[sblock=Combat Rolls](Using Spell Combat) Attack Roll with Scimitar: 1d20+2 → [15,2] = (17) 
      Attack Roll for Acid Splash: 1d20+1 → [5,1] = (6) 
    [/sblock]

[sblock=OOC] Ya, that 19 AC is tough to get past...even when I managed to not roll crap, lol. [/sblock]

[sblock=Aeron's Mini Stats]
View attachment 56109
*Aeron*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 2/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 15
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +0
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Darkvision Spell Combat (-2 Attack Rolls), Flanking (+2 Attack Rolls), Inspire Courage (From Samad's perform)
Spells Remaining (1st): 0/2 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (May 4, 2013)

He stopped. He focused. The axe wheeled around again, and Samad saw his opening. Leveraging the blunted side of his blade against his arm, he deflected the blow as Tulok fell forward against the razor's deadly kiss. He released himself from his trance, and stood over the dying creature. 

"No. I will not bleed for you." It was a lie, of course. His chest started throbbing as it had before, as he stepped down from his perch. He sat, and noticed blood trickling from his wound. He realized, though, that Aeron's wound was far more grievous, now that the chaos was gone and he could take in his surroundings anew. He lowered his mask, and held out his hand expectantly, "Paskell, we have need of that wand once again."

[sblock=OOC]Attack: 1d20+4=20
Damage: 1d6+2=7
Ending dance with 1 round left.
Now that was a tragedy. [/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 5/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 14
Fort: +0 Reflex: +5 Will: +2
Perception: +6, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+2, 1d6+2, 18-20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/3

Used Items:
Dagger (1)[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 4, 2013)

Tulok reaches up to his throat and then looks with amazement at the blood covering his scaly hand.  "Is not right ... Tulok is ... sssstrongerrrr...." he says as he collapses to the floor.  A key that had been hanging on a thin chain around his neck clatters to the stones beside him.

Dane reappears in the doorway, panting.  "There was another in the southern room, but I killed it.  Are you okay?"

From behind the southeastern door, you hear a human-sounding voice with a thick country accent.  "Err, hullo there?  Who won?  And if it's not Tulok, could you let me out?"


----------



## omnitricks (May 4, 2013)

"Looks like we beat him...somehow..." Paskell commented seeing Tulok's body on the floor. That was a lot harder than it looked and the tengu could only hope that nothing else like him is waiting in the tower.

However, those thoughts would have to wait because his eyes spied on the key which fell to the ground. Picking it up the tengu asked aloud "what do you think this opens?" before going on to check the room for anything of value that catches his eyes. Tulok seemed very attached to the trinkets that were on the table earlier.

With the tengu being so focused on what wealth an treasure that monster of a Tulok may have been guarding, the voice completely slipped by him.

[sblock=OOC]Perception to find stuff: 1d20+5=14
Appraising the trinkets: 1d20+5=11[/sblock]

[sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]






*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +6 Will: -1
Perception: +5
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: 
Current Conditions in Effect: 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (May 5, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Paskell has the curing wand, right?[/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (May 5, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]he only has the belt, you already have the wand since you're the healer remember?[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (May 5, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Yeah, but I think the last thing I posted regarding it was Samad handing it back to Paskell.[/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (May 5, 2013)

"Uhhhhh yeah, take it" ​the tengu said absentmindedly as he tossed the wand over.


----------



## Commander_Fallout (May 6, 2013)

Samad grabbed the wand and put it to use. He moved to where Aeron sat clutching at his wound and crouched before him. He lowered his head and whispered a few words, to which the wand responded. The wound glowed and contracted, leaving not but a long, thin scratch. He repeated the action, this time laying the baton across his chest. When its light died down, there was naught left but a patch of red beneath his torn silks.

He stood up and shook his head, starting to sigh but pausing. He turned to the others, "Did you that voice?"

[sblock=OOC]Healing Aeron. 1d8+1=6 He should now be at 8/9
Healing Samad. 1d8+1=7 He should now be at full health.
The wand should now have 19 charges, correct?[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 14
Fort: +0 Reflex: +5 Will: +2
Perception: +6, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/3

Used Items:
Dagger (1)[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 6, 2013)

Paskell immediately begins picking through Tulok's collection of, well, mostly junk.  Bones, feathers, bits of hide, rusty weapons.  There are a few old dwarven trinkets that might fetch a few coin, but Tulok's main treasure seems to be the dwarven waraxe he was using.  The weapon doesn't appear to be magical, but it's been inscribed with dwarven runes that mean it would be worth a substantial sum to a collector.  There's also a key, which presumably fits a nearby door.

"Um, is anyone there?  Because it's kind of cramped in here.  And I rather don't want to be sacrificed.  Hullo?"


----------



## Commander_Fallout (May 7, 2013)

He strode over to the door, baring his blade before him. He cautiously opened it, looking around before calling, "Hello? Are you the man named Baggio?"

[sblock=OOC]Perception: 1d20+6=16[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 14
Fort: +0 Reflex: +5 Will: +2
Perception: +6, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/3

Used Items:
Dagger (1)[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 7, 2013)

Inside is a battered and bedraggled looking half-elf with a makeshift splint around one of his ankles.  "Oh, gods," he says with a grimace.  "You've been talking to that farmer, haven't you?  The name's Biaggio.  BEE-ah-ghee-yo.  Old fool couldn't get it right."  He stands, wincing.  From here, it looks like a badly sprained ankle.  "So, uh, I see you vanquished Tulok.  And you probably found the ... ah-hah, what am I talking about?  Nothing!  Absolutely nothing!" he says, catching a glimpse of what you are (or more likely _aren't_) carrying.  "Look at me, prattling on about nothing.  Killed the cockroach, but didn't have a good look round the southern room, did you?  Good, good!  I'll just be off then.  No need to worry about me.  No, sir.  Good luck storming the rest of the tower, and look out for the mean one with the pet alligator." 








*... Alvise Biaggio ...*


----------



## omnitricks (May 7, 2013)

"Hmmmmmm...." the tengu hummed to himself as he noticed the amount of dwarven related items nearby. Taking the trinkets and the waraxe, he decided to examine them a little more, especially the waraxe in case there is some interesting detail to learn. Although it belonged to some stupid creature, the fact they were in some ancient and until recently unexplored ruin made the tengu a little optimistic.

Or at least unexplored before Blaggio came along. "Hold on a second! I don't think we should let you out until we get some answers. Why did you come here alone even if you were not good enough to stop yourself from being a sacrifice? Better come clean because otherwise I think we'll leave you here until we're done with our job." Paskell obviously did not trust the man too much even if he looked injured.

[sblock=OOC]Linguistics: 1d20+9=22
Sense Motive: 1d20+3=13
Diplomacy: 1d20+6=11

These rolls are horrible T.T[/sblock]

[sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]





*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +6 Will: -1
Perception: +5
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: 
Current Conditions in Effect: 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (May 7, 2013)

"My companion is right. We do not know what else lingers in this tower, and if you were not capable of avoiding capture when you were well, then perhaps you would be less capable with your injury." Samad paused, looking over the man, who looked strangely like an elf, yet not quite, "If you would like, you could come with us to the exit. It would set my mind at ease."

He thought for a moment longer, before asking, "You mentioned the 'Southern room.' What's there?"

[sblock=OOC]Sense Motive: 1d20=8
Diplomacy (For requesting to follow): 1d20+3=12
Diplomacy (For learning his secret): 1d20+3=13
And not a single roll over 10. Also, I think Sinister may have jumped ship as well. :c[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 14
Fort: +0 Reflex: +5 Will: +2
Perception: +6, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/3

Used Items:
Dagger (1)[/sblock]


----------



## SinisterRogue (May 8, 2013)

Aeron quietly watched the exchange between his companions and Biaggio. Dealing with some strange half-elf wasn't part of the contract but Aeron was content to let his companions interrogate him while he rested for a bit. The fight had taken a lot out of him, especially after suffering such a viscous wound. Even after Samad had healed it, Aeron could feel it newly mended flesh itching underneath his leather armor.

[sblock=OOC]Nah, I'm still here. I had some important personal stuff which came up over the weekend. [/sblock]

[sblock=Aeron's Mini Stats]
View attachment 56109
*Aeron*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 8/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 15
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +0
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Darkvision
Spells Remaining (1st): 0/2 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 9, 2013)

"What southern room?  I didn't say anything about a southern room!  If I did, I didn't mean anything by --" he begins, then his shoulders sag in defeat.  "Bloody hells, fine.  Have it your way.  Before they caught me, I found a nice bit of dwarven chainmail and hid it downstairs in the rubble in the southern room.  It's yours if you can get me back to my wagon.  I only came here because I thought I could make some good money with a quick bit of looting, but I didn't know these lizard-things had already got here.  Should've stuck to frog hunting," he mutters.  He begins hobbling toward the staircase.  "Their leader is a mean looking one with a scythe and a pet alligator.  Said he was going to sacrifice me to their gods or something in a few days."

"You're not going to make it back to the farm," Dane says.  He looks at the three of you and sighs.  "None of you is going to help, are you? Fine, I'll take him back.  Come on, Mister Biaggio."

        *GM:*  Getting Dane out of the way.  Downstairs, Alvise will show you where he hid a masterwork chain shirt.  The southern room on the second floor also has a crude ladder leading up through a hole in the ceiling to the 3rd floor.     








*... Alvise Biaggio ...*


----------



## omnitricks (May 9, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Systole, did the linguistics find anything about the stuff on the waraxe?[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 9, 2013)

[SBLOCK=GM]The runes seems to indicate that the axe was crafted in the thirty-sixth year of the reign of High Praetor Malgan the Grey, to commemorate a victory over ... merfolk?  A historian could probably use them to tell how old the axe was exactly, but the runes do not indicate secret treasure or anything.[/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (May 9, 2013)

The tengu's eyes widened when he realized what was in his hands, some artifact which might have some historical importance. Unfortunately doing anything else with it will have to wait until after they complete their job. They might be close since Blaggio spoke about the leader...with a scythe and a crocodile. If both of them were just as troublesome as Tulok, they were going to need all the help they can get.

But with dane and blaggio leaving that might not be the case. "You remember you have a contract don't you human? This fool can wait until we are done with the job. I'm not too keen on fighting another Tulok and his pet gator. Of course the chainmail Blaggio spoke of might help along with anything else they can find. "Why don't we finish exploring, there might be some items of information that might help us. If we can get the job done without having to fight from it even better."

[sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]





*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +6 Will: -1
Perception: +5
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: 
Current Conditions in Effect: 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## SinisterRogue (May 10, 2013)

Seeing the ladder on the second floor, Aeron felt a small measure of relief. They wouldn't have to try to ascend the stairwell again. Giving the others a nod first, Aeron quietly approached the ladder and trained his eyes at the hole above while his ears listened intently for anything to betray its presence. If all seemed safe, Aeron would begin his climb on up the ladder to hopefully find the leader of these monsters and finish the contract.

[sblock=Rolls] Stealth: 1d20+3 → [18,3] = (21)
Perception: 1d20 → [19] = (19)
[/sblock]

[sblock=OCC] Man...Invisible Castle, where were these rolls like last 15 rolls?! lol [/sblock]

[sblock=Aeron's Mini Stats]
View attachment 56109
*Aeron*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 8/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 15
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +0
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Darkvision
Spells Remaining (1st): 0/2 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (May 10, 2013)

"If he wishes to escort him out, so be it. He can come to us later. Better we get the injured to safety than force him to come with us. We are near to the end of our journey anyway."

[sblock=OOC]So, since I've gotten a wand, and Paskell's gotten a sash, I'm thinking Aeron should get the chain shirt, right?[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 14
Fort: +0 Reflex: +5 Will: +2
Perception: +6, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/3

Used Items:
Dagger (1)[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 13, 2013)

Dane sets his face.  "This man needs medical attention.  The tower can wait.  Explore if you'd like, but I won't neglect a person in need."  With that said, the young man sets off with the half-elf leaning on him heavily.

Aeron climbs carefully into the 3rd floor.  On this floor, the western and southern sections of the tower seem to have been joined into one longer room.  Once upon a time, it may have been a mess hall, but the furniture has rotted and fallen apart, and lies mostly pushed to one side.  There is a door into the central stairwell here, as well as a pair of doors leading to what are presumably the northern and eastern sections of the tower.  Ornate dwarven carvings and runes cover both doors and lintels, but crude symbols have been splashed across the dwarven carvings with fresh red paint.

        *GM:*  K:Religion or K:History to recognize the dwarven carvings.  Linguistics to decipher the runes.  Linguistics to decipher the troglodyte symbols.  (Two separate linguistics rolls, please.)

Sorry about the delay.  I'm generally AFK from Friday night to Sunday night, but I've been super busy on top of that and didn't have time to update.


----------



## omnitricks (May 14, 2013)

Paskell ignores the naive human and set off along with Aeron, stopping at the entrance and taking a quick look around in case there are any other Tulok's hiding around. Finding the dwarven works, the tengu mentioned "I think there is some sort of pattern here..." before going on to examine them. In the middle of his examination he found the weird symbols and wondered to himself, "what the-?"

[sblock=OOC]Nice to see that linguistics actually has some use o.0

Perception: 1d20+5=7
Linguistics (Runes): 1d20+9=22
Linguistics (Symbols): 1d20+9=16

I think the only person proficient to wear that armour just left, haha.[/sblock]
[sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]






*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +6 Will: -1
Perception: +5
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: 
Current Conditions in Effect: 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (May 16, 2013)

Samad nodded at the human, "Be back with haste, friend," before following the others up. It was strange to think it, but this was possibly the tallest building he had ever ascended. It was hard to notice when surrounded by walls, and it was quickly driven to the back of his mind when he noticed his companion's sudden interest in the symbols on the wall. Neither the meticulously chiseled nor the crudely painted runes held meaning to the nomad, so he focused his attention elsewhere.

[sblock=OOC]Perception check:1d20+6=12
Silly Omnitricks, we can all wear it! In fact, we're all wearing chain shirts right now. [/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 14
Fort: +0 Reflex: +5 Will: +2
Perception: +6, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/3

Used Items:
Dagger (1)[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 16, 2013)

Paskell is able to work out that the dwarven runes indicate some sort of temple or burial chamber, although he's not familiar with the dwarven pantheon and can't guess which god the carvings represent.  However, a few of the runes seem to indicate that there is a guardian to watch over the dead.  And while the tengu can't exactly read the troglodyte writings either, the painted red symbols clearly indicate "DANGER - DON'T GO HERE" or some similar sentiment.  The trogolodyte symbols and the dwarven runes on both doors are virtually identical.


----------



## SinisterRogue (May 17, 2013)

"What does it say?" Aeron whispered to Paskell as the tengu studied the runes on the door. "Is it trapped or something?"

[sblock=Aeron's Mini Stats]
View attachment 56109
*Aeron*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 8/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 15
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +0
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Darkvision
Spells Remaining (1st): 0/2 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (May 17, 2013)

"I...don't think so?" Paskell said wondering what sort of a place is it. "Seems like a place of religious importance to the dwarves..." the tengu said before proceeding to describe what he learnt about it to the others in case they have an idea what. "No surprise that the troglodytes are telling each others not to go in" Paskell said before scoffing at the word "danger."
[sblock=OOC]Opps look like we are haha. I saw the medium chain mail  Then take it but 20% spell failure on our caster? :O

Also bard, do your bardic knowledge thing! [/sblock]
[sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]





*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +6 Will: -1
Perception: +5
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: 
Current Conditions in Effect: 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (May 17, 2013)

"If they're trying to keep us out, then I see no better path than to go in."

[sblock=OOC]If I could, I would. That's one of the class features I traded off with this archetype, though. 
Also, Magi (like Bards) don't suffer spell failure from light armor. This expands to medium armor at 7th and heavy armor at 13th.[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 14
Fort: +0 Reflex: +5 Will: +2
Perception: +6, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/3

Used Items:
Dagger (1)[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 21, 2013)

*GM:*  What's the plan?  If you're going in, you have choice of northwest door or southeast door.


----------



## omnitricks (May 21, 2013)

"Are you sure about that?" Paskell asked before going toward the two doors and trying to figure out what dangers they might have.
[sblock=OOC]Perception northwest: 1d20+5=23
Perception southwest: 1d20+5=15[/sblock]
[sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]





*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +6 Will: -1
Perception: +5
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: 
Current Conditions in Effect: 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## SinisterRogue (May 22, 2013)

[sblock=OCC] Aeron will enter whichever doorway sounds safest once after Paskell's listening. If nothing turns up from that, Aeron will just enter the northwest door. [/sblock]

[sblock=Aeron's Mini Stats]
View attachment 56109
*Aeron*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 8/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 15
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +0
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2) 
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Darkvision
Spells Remaining (1st): 0/2 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 23, 2013)

Opening the northwest door leads to a crypt or shrine of some sort.  Six sarcophagi are evenly spaced around the walls.  In front of you are the extremely dead remains to two troglodytes and a pool of fresh blood.  In the center of the room is what might pass for nothing more than the metal statue of a snake, except that it is liberally splattered with troglodyte blood.  It's also dented somewhat, as if someone struck it a few times with a large axe.  Despite the damage, it still looks rather dangerous.  And while it's clearly some sort of temple guardian, it makes no move as the door opens.  A second snake contruct, this one inert and rusting, lies in the dust in the other half of the room.

From here, you can see a fair number of gold and silver ornaments that would probably be worth a fair sum to the right collector.







[sblock=GM]I haven't placed the PCs on the map.  If you move into the room, tell me who's going in first, and where the other two are standing, as we'll be going into initiative.

Sorry about the delay -- had to find a new car.  I'll be gone for the long weekend but will be back posting more regularly next week.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (May 27, 2013)

"Gods above..." Samad whispered. A cobra, a scourge of the sands. Something the nomad thought he had gladly left behind, yet here was one now. He entered the room cautiously, scimitar bared before him, keeping his distance as he circled it. He nodded at Paskell to circle the other way, before looking at Aeron at waving his fingers, as though he were casting a spell. He then turned and looked hard at the beast. It was not real, thankfully, but he could not help but be cautious.
[sblock=OOC]Samad moves to M7 and readies an attack in case the cobra enters his threatened area.
Acid Splash is a ranged touch attack, right? Aeron should be able to stand back and provide fire support while Paskell and I flank it.[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 14
Fort: +0 Reflex: +5 Will: +2
Perception: +6, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/3

Used Items:
Dagger (1)[/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (May 29, 2013)

"Are you mad?" Paskell hissed angrily but making sure that he doesn't enter the room at all, even giving Aeron some room in case his magic was needed.

Instead the tengu looked around the room to see if he can catch a glimpse of the large axe or something that might have killed the monsters like this. Possibly a bigger monster? A scary thought.

[sblock=OOC]Perception: 1d20+5=9[/sblock]
[sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]





*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +6 Will: -1
Perception: +5
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: 
Current Conditions in Effect: 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 2, 2013)

*GM:*   [MENTION=6704899]SinisterRogue[/MENTION] Did you want to enter the door still, having seen the cobra construct?  I was assuming you might want to change your actions after opening the door, but if you're all committed to entering, I'll proceed.


----------



## SinisterRogue (Jun 4, 2013)

[sblock=OOC] I'll go with Samad's suggestion. So I believe Samad would enter first and then Aeron/Paskell.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 4, 2013)

No sooner has Samad stepped into the room than the snake construct springs into action ... after a fashion.  Age and combat with the troglodytes has clearly taken its toll, and the construct lurches forward with a grinding noise toward the desert warrior.  The guardian seems almost drunk, but its lurching movement makes its attacks unpredictable and difficult to defend against.  It curls around Samad's guard and draws a long gash across his arm.  Samad can also see that the fangs are hollow, but any reservoir of poison that the thing had has long since dried up.







[sblock=GM]Amazingly, the snake wins initiative.  3 points to Samad.  Party is up.

Snake contruct: Heavily damaged (?/?? hp), AC 18 (11 touch).[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jun 8, 2013)

As the tail raked his flesh, Samad lashed out in reflex, only to find that his blade bit merely air as his foe pitched and dodged. Fortune wasn't entirely against him this day, he noted as the serpent reared. It looked unable to envenom him. He took a chance and ducked forward, before being swept back by the tail again. 

Fortune is a fickle thing.
[sblock=OOC]"Man, I really missed rolling below 5," said no one ever.
Samad attempts to attack, and fails: 1d20+1=3
He the attempts to tumble through the snake's square... and fails: 1d20+7=8[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 6/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 14
Fort: +0 Reflex: +5 Will: +2
Perception: +6, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/3

Used Items:
Dagger (1)[/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Jun 10, 2013)

Seeing that there is only one enemy to fight so far Paskell decided to get into the fight and ran in with his sword, trying to dodge out of the way of the rickety old construct.

[sblock=OOC]Paskell is going as far as possible behind the construct northwise to try and flank it.
Acrobatics: 1d20+11=30
Attack: 1d20=18
damage: 1d8=6

Wow not bad, although since snake won initiative I guess no sneak attack right?[/sblock]
[sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]





*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +6 Will: -1
Perception: +5
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: 
Current Conditions in Effect: 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 13, 2013)

*GM:*  @sinisterrogue Aeron's actions, please.


----------



## Systole (Jun 17, 2013)

Samad steps around the construct, allowing space for Paskell to slip by and land a wicked hit on the guardian.  Gears grind as he he strikes a sensitive spot.  Aeron steps in, one hand glowing green, but neither the tiefling's magics not his blade can find purchase on the thing.

The guardian turns and strikes at the tengu, but its corroding fangs cut only the air.






[sblock=GM]Samad can take a 5 ft step to the side without provoking an AoO.  If he does that, Paskell can move to the north and flank for a sneak attack.  Extra 4 points of sneak attack in that case.

NPCing Aeron.  Spell combat, misses with acid splash and normal attack.

Snake contruct: Near death (?/?? hp), [10 points done, but has some damage reduction] , AC 18 (11 touch).[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Jun 17, 2013)

"Why is it always me?" the tengu asked as he got a look at the construct's fangs that were a little but too close for comfort before showing the construct his sharpish sword and beak.
[sblock=OOC]Attack rolls: 1d20+2=12, 1d20-3=8
Both missed. After the full round attack taking the free 5ft step behind and away from the construct [/sblock]
[sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]





*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +6 Will: -1
Perception: +5
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: 
Current Conditions in Effect: 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jun 18, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Do I still get the flanking bonus for this round if Paskell moves out of threat range?[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 18, 2013)

[sblock=GM]No, but you could coordinate with Aeron if you'd like.  You can have Samad say something to him and then assume that he moves to M7 during his attack to set you up.[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jun 20, 2013)

As Paskell ducked away, Samad noted the cobra turning to face him and Aeron, to whom he muttered, "Get around it, we can throw it off," before stepping away. Again he swung, and again his blade met only air.

[sblock=OOC]Attack Roll: 1d20+1=4
No need to roll for damage, even with flanking and timely inspiration that wouldn't hit.  I considered using the Aid Another action, but figured that if I can't roll above a 10 normally, hitting the 10 AC would basically be impossible for me to hit anyway. 

Conceivably, if Paskell moved back into threat range, and Aeron and I stayed where we are and Aided his attack, he could be able to attack with a +7 bonus, not to mention sneak attack. I'm not sure how well we could pull it off though. I think our problem is that we're all gimmick fighters whose main schticks and abilities don't come into their own until later on down the line. :/[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 6/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 14
Fort: +0 Reflex: +5 Will: +2
Perception: +6, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/3

Used Items:
Dagger (1)[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 21, 2013)

Aeron attempts another acid splash and attack, but fumbles a critical syllable and the spell fizzles.  Likewise, his attack goes wide.  The construct presses its attack on Paskell, but its rusted fangs come up empty.








[sblock=GM]Aeron misses, snake misses.

Snake contruct: Near death (?/?? hp), [10 points done, but has some damage reduction] , AC 18 (11 touch).[/sblock][sblock=Map]Skipping the map.  With some creative 5-ft stepping, assume you've got a flank.[/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Jun 21, 2013)

As Paskell realized there was no point trying to get out of the snake's way, he decided to just press the attack until one of them falls first.

[sblock]The snake has reach? :O Oh well another 5ft step back into attacking range for a full attack. Can I do that thing with the asking Aeron into flank position or something? I'm not too sure how the map looks now since we have no map. This rolls will assume that there is flanking so just deduct the +2 if its doesn't work.
Attack Roll: 1d20+2=13, 1d20-3=7
Miss again.[/sblock]
[sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]





*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +6 Will: -1
Perception: +5
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: 
Current Conditions in Effect: 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jun 22, 2013)

He stepped to one side while the beast lunged as Paskell, yet still found no luck in slaying the serpent as it squirmed away from his sword.

[sblock=OOC]You have flank. I'm opposite you. Not that it would have mattered, mind, but still...
Anyway, I five-foot step to L9 and miss again. Seriously, what's with my rolling? I can't even get high enough to Aid.
Attack: 1d20+3=7 

EDIT: I ran an experiment just now. Rolling 20d20+1, I ended up below average and broke 18 AC approximately once.
20d20+1=193[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 6/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 14
Fort: +0 Reflex: +5 Will: +2
Perception: +6, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/3

Used Items:
Dagger (1)[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 24, 2013)

Aeron manages to strike the construct with a ball of acid that hisses and smokes as it begins to dissolve the guardian's already-corroded gears.  The construct attacks the tiefling, but to no avail.







[sblock=GM]Aeron hits with Acid Splash, snake misses.

Snake contruct: Near death (?/?? hp), [3 acid + 10 physical done, but has some damage reduction] , AC 18 (11 touch).

Re: The map.  The deal is that once you're down to one enemy and you've established a flank, there's no real reason to start 5 ft stepping.  You move, it moves, you move, it moves.  If anything, it does more harm than good, since if you take your action first, you're effectively breaking the flank for the other guy.  So with all that being said, if you want to backpedal slowly around the room, that's fine, but it doesn't change the combat much and it just means I have to keep uploading new maps of Round X that aren't functionally different from Round X-1 or Round X+1.[/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Jun 24, 2013)

Paskell continued with his attack but found that this snake is a lot harder than Tulok. "do we have anything else we can do?"

[sblock=OOC]Well actually thought if I get enough distance I can charge eventually. The +2 from flanking doesn't help a lot.
Attack: 1d20+2=11, 1d20-3=10
Miss again.[/sblock]
[sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]





*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +6 Will: -1
Perception: +5
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: 
Current Conditions in Effect: 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jun 25, 2013)

Again, the snake danced away from Samad's waiting blade as again it leapt forth. To Paskell he called, "You wounded it greatly before. If I and Aeron were to give you an opening, could you do it again?" 

[sblock=OOC]Attack Roll: 1d20+1=7
Y'know, I have less than a 50% chance to break 10 AC. Unfortunately, Invisible Castles is treating it like Rosencrantz treats coin-flipping.

...Hmm... do you think it would be immune to a demoralize check?[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 6/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 14
Fort: +0 Reflex: +5 Will: +2
Perception: +6, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/3

Used Items:
Dagger (1)[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 26, 2013)

Aeron manages to scratch the construct, but the snake is unable to respond in kind.






[sblock=GM]Aeron hits attack, snake misses.

Snake contruct: Near death (?/?? hp), [3 acid + 16 physical done, but has some damage reduction] , AC 18 (11 touch).[/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Jun 26, 2013)

Paskell attacked again this time his sword getting another stab in.

[sblock=OOC]Attack: 1d20+2=20, 1d20-3=9
damage: 1d8=3, 1d6=4[/sblock]
[sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]





*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +6 Will: -1
Perception: +5
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: 
Current Conditions in Effect: 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jun 26, 2013)

Samad missed.

[sblock=OOC]...Attack Roll: 1d20+3=5
I don't understand. I really don't.[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 6/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 14
Fort: +0 Reflex: +5 Will: +2
Perception: +6, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/3

Used Items:
Dagger (1)[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 27, 2013)

The tengu's attack sends a corroded iron scale clattering to the ground.  Aeron sees an opening and sends an orb of greenish acid into the exposed opening.  The snake immediately begins writhing and thrashing wildly as its centuries-old internal mechanisms finally give way.  Paskell and Samad manage to duck out of the way, but the construct's tail slams into the side of Aeron's knee, and the tiefling collapses with a cry of pain.

Before anything can be done, you hear movement in the other room, near the stairwell.  While you can't see anything from your current positions, it certainly sounds like more of the creatures, and they're jabbering excitedly.


[sblock=Samad]Natural 20 on your secret Sense Motive roll.  That isn't excitement -- it's fear.  The troglodytes are running from something.  See?  All you needed to get a good dice roll was for it (a) not to be an attack and (b) have someone else roll it for you.[/sblock]

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jun 27, 2013)

The creature finally dead, the nomad wanted nothing more than to collapse where he stood. But it seemed they were not done yet, as the noise of the lizardmen crept into the room. He paused to listen. They were not running towards them, but running away, it seemed. Something was coming, more like than not. He hissed at the others, "Quick, hide!" before asking, "Aeron, can you walk?"  He drew his wand and channeled it as he had before, attempting to help the injured tiefling.
[sblock=OOC]I don't suppose it'd be too much to ask you to roll for me from now on, would it? 
Move action to draw the wand, standard to use it.
Healing Aeron: 1d8+1=9
...Yeah, I think I see what you mean.[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 6/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 14
Fort: +0 Reflex: +5 Will: +2
Perception: +6, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/3

Used Items:
Dagger (1)[/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Jun 28, 2013)

"You don't have to tell me twice" the tengu said before taking position beside the door where he can at least deliver one more blow before any of the troglodytes can react if they chose to enter the room.
[sblock=OOC]I'm thinking K8 because I might want to try scaring them off with the broken down snake. That would be a bluff check or an intimidate check if I try it later?
Stealth: 1d20+4=11(Sadly not one of my skills)[/sblock]
[sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]





*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +6 Will: -1
Perception: +5
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: 
Current Conditions in Effect: 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 2, 2013)

The troglodytes seem to be making a beeline for the ladder.  None of them so much as move in your direction, and you can hear them pushing their way toward the hole and down to the floor below.  You can also hear something heavy coming down the stairs behind them ...

[sblock=OOC]Sorry about the AFK again.  Various drama stemming from apartment search, sleazy real estate agents, and a girlfriend who gets really wound up about uncertainty.  Plus upcoming holiday.  I'll try to check in on Thursday morning before I leave for vacation.  If not, I won't update until next week.  Sorry.[/sblock]

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Jul 3, 2013)

Something is wrong. Very very wrong and just as much as it made the troglodytes worried, it made Paskell worried. Worried enough to have a peek outside to see what exactly is going on.

[sblock=OOC]The dice hates me
Perception:1d20+5=7[/sblock]
[sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]





*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +6 Will: -1
Perception: +5
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: 
Current Conditions in Effect: 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jul 3, 2013)

Samad ducked behind a sarcophagus, before checking to see if it was even  connected to the ground. As much as it pained him to disrespect the  dead so, perhaps they could push it onto their enemy, should he decide  to enter the room. He whispered his plan to the others, before ducking  back behind the coffin.
[sblock=OOC]Samad moves to O6
Stealth check: 1d20+7=22
Perception  to see if the sarcophagus is attached to the floor:  1d20+6=24
[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 6/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 14
Fort: +0 Reflex: +5 Will: +2
Perception: +6, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/3

Used Items:
Dagger (1)[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 7, 2013)

Even as the party moves carefully into positions around the room, the heavy creature finishes coming down the stairs.  It seems to be half walking and half slithering.  Then you can hear a lunge, and a sickening crunch of bone and tearing of flesh, and then one of the troglodyte starts to scream.

[sblock=Samad]Samad finds that the sarcophagus could possibly be moved, but it likely weighs a quarter ton and would require serious effort to move.  But it could be done.







*OOC:*


You'd need a Strength check to push it.  You could use Aeron to Aid Another as well.





[/sblock][sblock=Paskell]The tengu peeks around the corner carefully and sees a monstrous white crocodile near the hole leading down.  The beast is easily 12 feet long from head to tail, and possibly more like fifteen.  Only one of the troglodytes that you heard is in sight, and that one has its leg caught in the crocodile's jaws.  It's still alive and thrashing ineffectually at the beast.  The rest of the trogolodytes apparently managed to flee.







*OOC:*


Rolled your Stealth and the crocodile hasn't noticed you ... yet.





[/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Jul 10, 2013)

Paskell goes back into the room and tells the rest "there is some giant white croc eating up the trogs, no I'm not kidding!"
[sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]





*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +6 Will: -1
Perception: +5
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: 
Current Conditions in Effect: 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jul 10, 2013)

Samad looked at the stone sarcophagus, before replying, "I am not of certainty that we could move this, if it was needed. We should need to get around it somehow, or possibly kill it, but..." He paused, glancing down the length of the room.

He pointed, "I have a thought that that is where the other door led to. You should sneak down there, and try and watch through it. Should the crocodile come back to this way, we shall have to fight it. Aeron and myself will challenge it from here, while you attack it from behind." With that, he moved to the doorway and looked out at the carnage.
[sblock=OOC]Moves to L7
Stealth check to hide: 1d20+7=18
Perception: 1d20+6=26

Note to self: Only build casters and skill monkeys. Never ever play a warrior, ever again.[/sblock][sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 6/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 14
Fort: +0 Reflex: +5 Will: +2
Perception: +6, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/3

Used Items:
Dagger (1)[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 12, 2013)

The giant white crocodile begins backing up the stairs, the troglodyte in its jaws still thrashing and screaming.  With its attention on its captive, the great beast fails to notice Samad peeking around the door.

[sblock=GM]The crocodile is retreating up the stairs.  Unless you do something to get its attention in the next few seconds, we're dropping out of initiative.[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jul 15, 2013)

He pointed again, before hurriedly whispering, "Paskell, go! Aeron, with me!" He drew a dagger and stepped into the other room, tossing it at the beast.
[sblock=OOC]Samad moves to K5. Ranged Attack Roll1d20+3=23
Crit Confirmation: 1d20+3=5
Dagger Damage: 1d4+1=5
I'm sure I'll regret this, but I figured that it'd be best to fight it now while it's isolated. Either that or we fight it and its master at then same time...[/sblock][sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 6/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 14
Fort: +0 Reflex: +5 Will: +2
Perception: +6, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/3

Used Items:
Dagger (2)[/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Jul 16, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Question, where exactly is the crocodile on the map? I'm assuming I6 or something?
And awwww no crit [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 16, 2013)

*GM:*  The white croc is a large creature (5x10 in this case).  It's I7 and I8 and is heading up the stairs.  It's currently unaware of you, so you can sneak attack.  It is AC 14, FF 13. 

 P.S. Fighting it while it's isolated is definitely the right move.


----------



## omnitricks (Jul 16, 2013)

"What, are you crazy?" Paskell whispered back but it was too late since Samad already struck. While it would have been easier to run out of the other door, the tengu knew he might still find himself face to face with that crocodile and better to get a few hits in while its surprised. Even if it was suicidal.

Running through the door, Paskell took advantage of the distraction provided by Samad and attacked.
[sblock=OOC]Ok, just needed to know if its possible to attack it now itself.
1d20=6
Missed, now that sucks. Hopefully I win initiative or someone better come out and help me flank.[/sblock]

[sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]





*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +6 Will: -1
Perception: +5
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: 
Current Conditions in Effect: 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 17, 2013)

Aeron moves into position, not quite able to set up a flank, but close to it.  He even manages to land a sharp blow on the crocodile.  Immediately, the beast adjusts its tactics and drops the troglodyte, who drags itself out of the way.  The crocodile's jaws clamp down on Aeron's leg, and the tiefling lets out a cry of pain.






[sblock=GM]Aeron hits for 7 points.  Croc bites for 6 and Aeron is grappled.

Croc: 12 damage taken.  AC 12, FF11 (due to grapple).[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Jul 18, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Can Paskell more and flank the croc with Aeron at this point? Not too used to grapple rules[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 18, 2013)

[sblock=GM]Had to look this one up, but the answer is no.  Grappled creatures cannot make attacks of opportunity, which means they cannot threaten any squares, which means they cannot flank.

On the plus side, the croc can't make AoOs while he's holding on to Aeron, either.  So you can move around him however you want.[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jul 21, 2013)

The lizardman didn't seem like much of a threat, but the crocodile was a real danger he thought as he moved to flank it. He planted his feet firmly, raised his blade, and landed a savage chop on the beast.
[sblock=OOC]Samad moves to H7.
Attack Roll: 1d20+1=19
Crit Confirmation: 1d20+1=15
Damage: 1d6+1=4[/sblock][sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 6/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 14
Fort: +0 Reflex: +5 Will: +2
Perception: +6, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/3

Used Items:
Dagger (2)[/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Jul 21, 2013)

The tengu waited. Thinking of what to do as the tiefling cried out in pain. He could help Aeron but if he failed, he would only be wasting time. Thinking the best way would be to kill the crocodile before freeing his compatriot, Paskell waited for Samad to move into position and get the crocodile's attention so that he might throw in a few effective stabs into the beast.

[sblock=OOC]Well Fallout said he was moving in to flank but did not tell the new position so I'm just going to assume that he moved in a way to make the most out of the flanks. If we are already flanking now, I don't have to move or if he moved to H7, Paskell will take a 5ft step to the right side and flank.
Attack sword: 1d20+2=20
Attack beak: 1d20-3=9
damage & Sneak Attack: 1d8=2, 1d6=5

Also did Samad crit? I think the confirmation was wayyyyy higher than the croc's AC.[/sblock]

[sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]





*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +6 Will: -1
Perception: +5
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: 
Current Conditions in Effect: 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jul 21, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Oh right, whoops.  He moved to H7 before attacking. [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 21, 2013)

Samad slashes down on the crocodiles throat, opening a huge gash.  As it turns to bite the desert warrior, Paskell takes advantage of the brief opening to stab the beast  through its eye and into its brain, killing it instantly.  The creature twitches once ... twice ... and then lies still.  The massive jaws grow slack and it releases the tiefling magus, who immediately clamps his hands around his leg and hisses in pain.  He looks up at you and shakes his head.

"I'll take a tap from the wand, but the muscle's torn and will need time to heal naturally.  I'm afriad I'm not going to be any good in a fight for weeks, probably."  He looks up the stairs.  "If you want to finish it, you'll have to do it without me.  Sorry"

The troglodyte in the corner is bleeding badly and has fallen unconscious.  It is no threat at all.

Behind the dead crocodile, you can see daylight.  The roof of the tower, and whatever is up there, is all that lies before you and the completion of your contract.


[sblock=GM]Crocodile dies.  Even minimum damage off the crit would have killed it.  Upstairs is the roof of the tower.

I'm taking Aeron out of the adventure.  You two are on your own for the boss fight.  Oops, did I say boss fight?  Haha, I was just kidding!  What boss fight?  There's no boss fight![/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Jul 22, 2013)

"That wasn't too hard..." Paskell said before putting away his weapons. Looking up the stairs along with Aeron he asked "of course you wouldn't mind but what about us? Whatever is in charge of this thing is definitely going to be a handful for just two of us" because its a freaking giant crocodile! Of course the tengu might just be exaggerating a little bit.

Thinking a little bit Paskell took out his rope and started tying up the unconscious troglodyte. "You can take can take care of this I guess. We'll get you on our way down" if they survived that is. If they survive... "Hmmm..." Considering they are going to need all the help they can get "do you think you can lend me that chainshirt we found earlier?"
[sblock=OOC]The masterwork chainshirt that we gave Aeron that is  The less ACP I have the better unless Samad wants to borrow it?[/sblock]
[sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]





*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +6 Will: -1
Perception: +5
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: 
Current Conditions in Effect: 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jul 22, 2013)

"Of course, if that is what you wish." Samad withdrew the wand from his belt and knelt over Aeron's huddled form. The wand bathed his leg in light, and soon only a darker red hue betrayed the former presence of its wound. He glanced at both reptiles, then gestured towards the unconscious one, "Should I heal that one too? It could be that they were only following the orders of another when they attacked us, and may be deserving of mercy."
[sblock=OOC]Nah, you go ahead and take it. Also, can I get that dagger back?[/sblock][sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 6/9
CMB: +1 CMD: 14
Fort: +0 Reflex: +5 Will: +2
Perception: +6, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+1, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/3

Used Items:
Dagger (2)[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 23, 2013)

*GM:*  So .... here's the thing.  You guys had enough experience for level 2 a while ago, but my feeling was that it was awkward for characters level up in the middle of a single-day adventure.  However, Satin Knights pointed out that this is actually kind of a jerk move on my part since that would essentially gyp you guys of ever being level 2 -- you'd shoot straight from 1st to 3rd after the adventure concluded.  And he's right.  That would kind of suck.

Therefore, I'm officially changing my mind.  Go ahead and level up to 2.  Your current xp totals as of today are 2786.  If you are taking levels in a spontaneous caster class like bard, you have immediate access to your new spells.  If you're going to level up as a wizard, there will be a convenient spellbook in the dwarven tomb next door.

Any questions, let me know, and sorry for not leveling you up sooner.


----------



## omnitricks (Jul 23, 2013)

Paskell looked at the unconscious thing that would be trying its best to kill him under different circumstances and said "no. We'll need to keep the healing for ourselves if we need it." If it lives, it lives. If it dies, it dies. Looking around he thought "maybe we should clear this floor. We haven't looked through the other door yet. Wouldn't be good if something else caught Aeron here" and then the tengu took out his whistle and handed it over to the tiefling. "Blow this if you need help."

Taking out his weapons again he headed towards the stairs. "So do we want to check out the other room or go up? Either way whatever it is up there is going to realize that there is something up" especially when its pet doesn't return. "Better if we fight it on our terms."
[sblock=OOC]Cool, finally I'll be able to be competent at combat! Sooooo, can we borrow the chainshirt? [/sblock]
[sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]





*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +6 Will: -1
Perception: +5
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: 
Current Conditions in Effect: 

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 23, 2013)

*GM:*  Yeah, you can grab the masterwork chain shirt.  The other door on this level leads to the same room you were in before.  This level is cleared.


----------



## omnitricks (Jul 23, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Well we haven't looted it yet sooooo...I'll let Fallout decide on this one.[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jul 24, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Well, it's a tower, so unless we take the express elevator down, we should be able to come back and look for any loot. Really, I just want to finish this adventure already. [/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Jul 24, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Yeah same here. Its been delaying too many times because of the disappearances. Maybe we should continue now up the stairs or should we wait for the level up? Since Systole dropped the bomb that we have to face the boss ourselves, it'll end with either death or victory! Goo*​*d work on killing the croc [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 24, 2013)

*GM:*  Okay, you guys are good to go.  Let me know what you're doing.  And a lot of the foot-dragging has been my fault on account of life and stuff.  Sorry for that.

And just FYI, I cut about half of the encounters compared to the original module that I adapted this from.  No joke.


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jul 25, 2013)

He thought for a moment, before replying "An ambush may indeed be the best course of action." He glanced up the stairwell, "Perhaps I can lead him down here? It should be relatively simple..."
After all, if he was blessed that he could knit woulds with naught but a touch, could he use his blessing in other ways as well?
[sblock=OOC]And are we ever glad that you did.  But now that we're both level 2, this should be a cinch, no?[/sblock][sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +0 Reflex: +6 Will: +3
Perception: +7, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+2, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse
Spells Remaining (1st): 3/3

Used Items:
Dagger (2)[/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Jul 25, 2013)

"That works" The tengu said still at the base of the stairs while he took a glance up. "If he doesn't follow you down, just shout. I'll be up immediately" Paskell said before moving into position to keep himself out of sight from their expected enemy. Maybe if whoever it was would be so distraught by the death of his pet that the tengu would be able to get a few sneaky stabs in.
[sblock=OOC]What? Half the encounters? No wonder I felt our pockets were a little bit too light 

Anyway don't get too confident just because of the level up. The boss is meant to be fought by 4-6 people and here we are with 2 no? 

Stealth: 1d20+5=25
Should have saved this for the boss...[/sblock]
[sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]





*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +7 Will: -1
Perception: +6
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: 
 Current Conditions in Effect: Finesse

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 25, 2013)

[sblock=GM]Oh, I've been adjusting the CRs so you don't get bored.  So Paskell is hiding in the shadows at the base of the stairs.  What is Samad doing?[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jul 26, 2013)

He needed to see what was up there. Slowly, he crept up the stairs, though probably not as silently as he could have. Reaching the top, he took a quick peek outside.
[sblock=OOC]He's failing his stealth roll, apparently. 
Stealth: 1d20+6=10
Perception: 1d20+7=16[/sblock][sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +0 Reflex: +6 Will: +3
Perception: +7, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+2, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse
Spells Remaining (1st): 3/3

Used Items:
Dagger (2)[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 27, 2013)

Samad creeps to the top of the tower and peers through the doorway.  From what he can see, the top of the tower is divided into a central area surrounded by four slightly raised platforms.  On the western platform, he can see a large table on which is the disemboweled corpse of a troglodyte.  A single set of smeared, bloody footprints lead to the northeast.  Peeking around the corner, the nomad sees an identical tableau laid out on the northern platform -- another pool of blood, another dead troglodyte.  The layout of the corpse seems to indicate it was sacrificed.  And Biaggio did mention something about such a thing, didn't he?  Well, whatever is going on, it appears the troglodyte troops weren't expecting it, or else they wouldn't have panicked.  Or have let themselves be slaughtered, for that matter.

The footprints lead from the north platform towards the southeast, out of sight.  The idea of a sacrifice is reinforced by some sort of chanting in the troglodyte tongue coming from the east, occasionally interspersed with grisly chopping and cutting noises.[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jul 28, 2013)

He gazed at the slaughter. No doubt offerings to some great evil. It made him think of the fallen Anor-Akim, but he pushed these thoughts to the side or the time being. He silently shouted down, _"Paskell, come up!"_
[sblock=OOC]Sorry, I should've had this posted yesterday, but I was too exhausted.
Stealth (if needed): 1d20+6=9 Oh man, that was worse than last time. Just hope the priest can't hear the whispering over his butchery.[/sblock][sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +0 Reflex: +6 Will: +3
Perception: +7, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+2, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse
Spells Remaining (1st): 3/3

Used Items:
Dagger (2)[/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Jul 28, 2013)

The tengu was not exactly happy with someone for shouting when they were trying to get whoever it was up there by surprise. Taking precautions he stepped up slowly to get into position.
[sblock=OOC]How does someone shout silently?  Anyway do I have to reroll stealth? I think it was this thread where someone said I don't have to, or I might be confused with something else.[/sblock]
[sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]





*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +7 Will: -1
Perception: +6
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: 
Current Conditions in Effect: Finesse

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jul 28, 2013)

He whispered his plan as the tengu reached the top of the steps, "I believe that the leader is on the other side of the roof. I have a thought that it is too late to save whoever it is sacrificing now, as it did to these others. I think he shall move to the south face last, so I shall go that way. You should go opposite," He pointed in the direction of the bloody footprints, "And when you hear fighting, sneak up and attack from behind."
[sblock=OOC]Basically he whispered loudly, to make sure Paskell could hear, but not necessarily give them away. And I don't really know about the stealth. [/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +0 Reflex: +6 Will: +3
Perception: +7, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+2, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse
Spells Remaining (1st): 3/3

Used Items:
Dagger (2)[/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Jul 28, 2013)

"Or we could just get ready to get him when he reaches the last room" the tengu whispered back. "I'll be on that side and you can wait at the other so we can flank him right away" Paskell said and without waiting for a confirmation took his hiding spot in the last room with his weapons drawn and ready.
[sblock=OOC]I'm thinking that this would be better than walking through the gruesome work and getting demoralized. Will be faster too 
Stealth at d12: 1d20+5=9
Too bad my roll sucked this time round.[/sblock]
[sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]





*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +7 Will: -1
Perception: +6
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: 
Current Conditions in Effect: Finesse

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jul 28, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Are those separate rooms? I thought so at first from the map, but I reread his post and then wasn't sure. I thought we were on an open roof and those were just raised platforms.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 29, 2013)

[sblock=GM]It is an open roof.  The side platforms are raised a few feet relative to the center.  The grey blocks look like they used to be flower-planters or maybe goldfish pools or something.  They're raised about three feet compared to the central floor and they're filled with muck.  They could be climbed over/into, but it isn't as easy as going up the stairs.

I'll do a full update either tonight or tomorrow.  Just got back and am tired, hungry, and smelly.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 31, 2013)

As you move around the central stairwell, the balcony -- and the troglodyte on it come into view.  Its back is to you, and it holds a vicious-looking scythe in its hands.  As expected, a third troglodyte corpse graces the eastern table.  The master troglodyte raises its arms to the sky and shouts what seems to be a prayer or an incantation.  He's not aware of you ... yet. 






[sblock=GM]Aigh, the effing update didn't go through yesterday and I didn't realize.  Sorry, trying again.   

The four balconies are raised about three feet compared to the center.  Stairs are difficult terrain.  The planters are difficult terrain and if you're moving up onto them directly from the center, the hop up takes an extra 5' of movement as well.  They are tall enough to crouch behind, however.  The master troglodyte is unaware of you at the moment, and you have a clear view of him.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Jul 31, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Well, his back is turned back at the moment...too irresistible. Can I charge? [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 31, 2013)

[sblock=GM]Sure, I'll allow it.  Two conditions, though.  First, it's about a three foot rise up to the raised portion where the chief is standing, so it'll be a DC 12 Acrobatics check to successfully leap.  If you succeed at this check, you can charge as normal.  If you fail the check, you still end up right next to the chief, but you won't get to attack.  (This is the ruling I found on the Paizo site.)  Second, this is the surprise round.  Next turn we go to initiative, and that might work out for you, or it might not.  So just be forewarned: if you blow the Acrobatics check and the initiative roll both, you will have a very angry and very uninjured troglodyte chief in your face next round.  But what are the odds of that? *cackle*[/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Jul 31, 2013)

Paskell pointed at the troglodyte and showed his sword for Samad to know his intent before charging. With its arms raised and its back turned, his target provided the perfect opportunity for the tengu rogue to launch his sneak attack deep into its flesh.
[sblock=OOC]Pretty confident with the acrobatics check since I also have that belt :3 Here goes...
Acrobatics: 1d20+13=30
Attack: 1d20+5=23
damage: 1d8=1, 1d6=5
So close to a crit. Overall good except for the 1 damage weapon die [/sblock][sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]





*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +7 Will: -1
Perception: +6
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: 
Current Conditions in Effect: Finesse

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Jul 31, 2013)

As Paskell charged towards the scythed lizard, Samad followed suit. He leapt and twisted up onto the aged planter, leapt across the muck and filth, and leapt at the abomination, raking his blade across its scaly hide.
[sblock=OOC]I assume I can follow his charge?
Perform (Dance): 1d20+9=16
Attack: 1d20+4=21
Damage: 1d6+1=3
Also close to a crit. :/ Anyway, next round I'm breaking out Battle Dance, which I should have full rounds of because of the spontaneous level, right?[/sblock][sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +0 Reflex: +6 Will: +3
Perception: +7, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+2, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse
Spells Remaining (1st): 3/3

Used Items:
Dagger (2)[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 1, 2013)

The troglodyte priest-chief gasps in pain as your blades strike.  As he turns around, first surprise and then a wicked grin spreads across his face.  "More warmbloods!  I thought they escape, but it was a test!  Yes!  The gods make you come, to give your blood for them!  Blood for the blood gods!"  He turns and strikes a wicked blow on Samad with the scythe, but his snapping jaws miss the warriors throat.  And now that you're no longer upwind of the creature, it's clear where the eye-watering stench from th evening comes from.  The other troglodytes were bad, but the chieftan is _foul_.  The adventurer's stomachs churn from the odor.

And although it's not relevant to the fact that there's a psychotic, scythe-wielding troglodyte maniac in front of you, in the distance you can see Dane and Biaggio limping across the fields back toward the farmstead.  It seems possible that seeing his captive escape set the chief off into a rage.  It's possibly slightly more relevant that this side of the tower is directly over the collapsed section.  Behind the troglodyte priest, a small section of parapet crumbles and falls away from the activity of battle.






[sblock=GM]7 damage to Samad.  Both of you please make DC 13 Fort saves or be sickened.  You also get a +2 circumstance bonus on the roll since you suffered through the diluted version of the stench for the past day.

Troglodyte chief: 9 damage.  AC 17.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Aug 1, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Yarghhhhh sickened! So close too...
1d20+2=12
Anyway since he attacked I guess he isn't Flat footed now? I'll need flanking help from Samad. Each of us taking 5 foot steps should do it or Samad moves to the dangerous position of being bullrushed off? [/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Aug 1, 2013)

The scythe dug into his side. The pain combined with the stench was almost enough to make him vomit, but he choked it down as he lurched aside. Paskell did not seem to be faring much better. He whispered a prayer in Southern, _"Bashu, save us from its smell."_ He fell into his battle trance as the creature taunted them. The smell faded and the sky turned dark. It was only him and the enemy, he felt, as he turned and swung his blade.
[sblock]Man, good thing we leveled, else I'd be down already.
Fortitude save: 1d20+2=14
First off, I cast Timely Inspiration on Paskell, which should be enough for him to make his fort save, correct? Next I take a five-foot step to H15, and spend my move action to activate battle dance._ Now _I retaliate. 
Attack: 1d20+3=9 Or not, really. [/sblock][sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/16
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +0 Reflex: +6 Will: +3
Perception: +7, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+3, 1d6+2, 18-20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Inspire Courage
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/3

Used Items:
Dagger (2)[/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Aug 2, 2013)

Paskell started to feel a little stick from this monster's smell but then suddenly started to feel better allowing him to focus on the task at hand. Moving along with Samad which was the creature's target, the tangu took advantage and launched another attack into its fleshy bits.
[sblock=OOC]Well that works out well. Paskell takes a 5 ft step to J14 and full attacks.
Attack: 1d20+7, 1d20+2=[14, 7], [3, 2]
damage: 1d8=1, 1d6=1
1 hit 1 miss but wow that is horrible.[/sblock][sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]





*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +7 Will: -1
Perception: +6
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: 
Current Conditions in Effect: Finesse

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 2, 2013)

With a ferocious overhand swing, the troglodyte chief brings his scythe down at Samad, but the desert warrior nimbly dances out of the way.  Instead, the weapon crashes into the flagstones, and Samad has to leap backwards as the flooring collapses beneath his feet.  "No escape for you, warmblood!" the chieftan snarls, apparently mistaking self-preservation for cowardice and stepping forward to press the attack.

Below you, there's an ominous rumble as the rubble crashes into -- and through -- the floor below.






[sblock=GM]Chieftan attacks and misses, then 5 ft steps.  Samad makes his Reflex save as more of the floor collapses.

Troglodyte chief: 11 damage.  AC 17.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Aug 2, 2013)

The terrace was crumbling beneath him. This was not like to end well, but an idea crept into his mind. Samad took a step back, towards the looming edge, and called out, "Come fight me, coward!"
[sblock=OOC]Bluff: 1d20+3=15
Hopefully that gets a bonus from the trog's cockiness.  Samad takes a 5-foot step backwards to F15. He also readies a move action: If the priest moves into his threatened space, he'll make a Perform (Dance) check to move unhindered to F12 (Due to his 40' land speed). If only he had ranks in Knowledge (Engineering)...[/sblock][sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/16
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +0 Reflex: +6 Will: +3
Perception: +7, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+3, 1d6+2, 18-20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Inspire Courage
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/3

Used Items:
Dagger (2)[/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Aug 3, 2013)

Paskell having no other way to hurt the chieftain with the human cowering off to the side decided to try taking matters into his own hands. Following his target he went over and unleashed another barrage of blows.
[sblock=OOC]5 ft step following the chieftain to I15 and a full attack again. The only difference is this time he will fight defensively and use combat expertise. I guess AC will be beefed up to 21?
Attack: 1d20=6, 1d20-5=5
Well all missed but only crits would have helped anyway...[/sblock][sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]





*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +7 Will: -1
Perception: +6
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: 
Current Conditions in Effect: Finesse

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 5, 2013)

The chieftan needs little goading to follow Samad forward, but his scythe crashes once more into the floor as the desert warrior spins out of the way.  He screeches in frustration as another chunk of masonry splits off and falls to the ground below.  It doesn't take formal schooling in architecture and engineering to guess that this section of the tower can't take much more.






[sblock=GM]Chieftan 5 foot steps. Rules-wise, he'd still be able to use a move action to follow you around, but given how aggressive he is, it seems more likely he'd already have committed to the attack, so that's what he's doing.

Troglodyte chief: 11 damage.  AC 17.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Aug 7, 2013)

He recovered and turned, his last dagger jumping from his hand and past the priest's head. "Ha! Catch up and fight me!"
[sblock=OOC]Attack (Dagger): 1d20+5=6
... Every... single... time... Anyway, he can't 5-foot step towards me, so if he does continue his assault, he should provoke an AoO (unless he magicks stuff at me instead). Paskell should watch out though.[/sblock][sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/16
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +0 Reflex: +6 Will: +3
Perception: +7, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+3, 1d6+2, 18-20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Inspire Courage
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/3

Used Items:
Dagger (3)[/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Aug 7, 2013)

Paskell looked with disbelief at the human treating this life and death situation like...like some game. Obviously if Samad wanted to get killed by the trog he could go ahead with it but the tengu was not too keen on joining him. Hopefully it will not come to that if Paskell was able to beat his opponent first. Unfortunately, he failed again.[sblock=OOC]Again doing the same thing as before. A 5ft step to H14 and then a full attack while boosting AC to 21. Really have no idea what you're trying to do here Fallout because I could have used the help with flanking and getting sneak attack damage. 
Attack: 1d20=1, 1d20-5=8
Yup all misses again, not that I was expecting much.[/sblock][sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]





*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +7 Will: -1
Perception: +6
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: 
Current Conditions in Effect: Finesse

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 9, 2013)

The troglodyte chieftan sneers at Paskell.  "I kill you later!" he says, sweeping the scythe under the tengu's feet and sending him crashing to the ground.  The chieftan moves around to pin Samad against the parapet.  "Fewer places to run now, yes?"






[sblock=GM]Chieftan trips Paskell, although Paskell gets an AoO as he does so.  He then moves to threaten Samad.  Paskell is prone.

Troglodyte chief: 11 damage.  AC 17.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Aug 10, 2013)

As he was falling to the ground, Paskell flailed his sword and got a stab into the chieftain before he landed. When he realized what was going on he got up again and chased the troglodyte that pulled that dirty move on him down.[sblock=OOC]Paskell will get up and follow to H12, using acrobatics to try not provoking an AoO. Two move actions to stand and move.
AoO: 1d20+5=17
AoO damage: 1d8=4
Acrobatics: 1d20+13=23[/sblock][sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]





*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +7 Will: -1
Perception: +6
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: 
Current Conditions in Effect: Finesse

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 10, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]He's already out of range -- no Acrobatics roll needed.  I'll be gone until Tuesday.[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Aug 13, 2013)

Samad swung his blade at the lizard as it loomed closer, to which it merely sidestepped.
[sblock=OOC]Attack: 1d20+3=6
Yeah, we all saw that one coming. Is it too late to become a baker instead?[/sblock][sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/16
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +0 Reflex: +6 Will: +3
Perception: +7, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+3, 1d6+2, 18-20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Inspire Courage
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/3

Used Items:
Dagger (3)[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 14, 2013)

The troglodyte chief flails away at Samad, but can't land a blow.  There's a tense moment as his scythe thuds into the flagstones at the desert warrior's feet, but the tower seems more solid here, and doesn't collapse.  






[sblock=GM]Troglodyte chief: 15 damage.  AC 17.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Aug 14, 2013)

"Stay there and don't go running off again!" the tengu told the human before shutting his beak and attacking the chieftain again.
[sblock=OOC]Full attack!: 1d20+7, 1d20+2=[15, 7], [11, 2]
damage: 1d8=2, 1d6=1
Wow the damage rolls keep lowballing each time.[/sblock]
[sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]





*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +7 Will: -1
Perception: +6
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: 
Current Conditions in Effect: Finesse

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Aug 14, 2013)

The scythe fell forward in a mighty swing. Mighty but slow, he thought as he sidestepped, raking his own blade upward. "You don't need to tell me how to fight," he called as it found its target.
[sblock=OOC]Attack: 1d20+3=17 Should be 19, I forgot to add flanking. But it's a hit! 
Damage: 1d6+2=8[/sblock][sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/16
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +0 Reflex: +6 Will: +3
Perception: +7, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+3, 1d6+2, 18-20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Inspire Courage
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/3

Used Items:
Dagger (3)[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 15, 2013)

The scythe once again fails to strike its mark, but the chieftan's teeth rip across Samad's chest, drawing a strip of flesh.  The troglodyte cackles.  "Yes, bleed!  The spirits take your sacrifice!"  He doesn't seem to be aware of the half-dozen wounds on his own body.






[sblock=GM]Scythe attack misses, bite attack hits for 5 on Samad.

Troglodyte chief: 26 damage.  AC 17. (Near death.)[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Aug 15, 2013)

"The only one here that will bleed," or is already bleeding, "is you!" the tengu said before attacking and making more bleeding gashes on the troglodyte's body. After the strikes he spat out the disgusting taste of blood from the creature before getting back into his fighting pose.
[sblock=OOC]Full attack (again): 1d20+7, 1d20+2=[20, 7], [15, 2]
CRIT!: 1d20+7=10
damage: 1d8=3, 1d6=1, 1d3=1, 1d6=2
The ones always make me saddddd [/sblock]
[sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]





*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +7 Will: -1
Perception: +6
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: 
Current Conditions in Effect: Finesse

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 16, 2013)

The tengu's blade strikes something deep and vital in the troglodyte.  The scythe drops from his hands, and he turns around, clutching his wounds.  "Rrrah ... no!  There must be ... blood ... for the ..."  He shoves the rogue out of the way, heedless of further attacks.  With blood gushing through his fingers, he staggers up toward the eastern altar.  "...blood for the ... blood ... god ..." he moans, and falls across the stone.  A moment passes, and the alter sags and then crashes through the floor, taking the chieftan with it.  A moment later, the tower shudders and the entire east side collapses with an earsplitting crash that seems to go on for minutes.  An choking cloud of dust rises from the rubble.  

When your ears have stopped ringing and the breeze has carried the the dust away somewhat, you can see that the eastern section has sloughed off, and is now nothing more than a mound of loose rubble at the tower's base.  The pile reaches up to the second floor.  Of the chieftan, there is no sign, although his abandoned scythe lies near you, only a few feet from the edge.

[sblock=GM]Congrats, the threat has been ended and you now should both be level 3.  However, the XP calculations are on my home computer which is still disassembled from the move, so it'll be a few days before a final tally.  There's a bit of wrap-up and RP left which I'll move through in the meantime, but other than that, the adventure is complete.  I'm not sure whether you're keeping your characters or retiring them and starting new ones.  If you start new ones, their XP will be the minimum for 3rd level, rather than the total amount earned by the retired character.

The scythe is a +1 bone scythe.[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Aug 16, 2013)

As the tower began to collapse, the world returned to Samad, and so did the pain. He grit his teeth as he fell to his knees. This was merely the next in a long line of wounds and scars to come. He pressed his hand to his chest and muttered a few words in Southern, sealing the long gashes. He stood up and looked over the edge at the rubble. 
[sblock=OOC]Cure Light Wounds (Not from the wand): 1d8+2=5
By the way, is there a trog tied up on the Southern Altar?[/sblock][sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/16
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +0 Reflex: +6 Will: +3
Perception: +7, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+3, 1d6+2, 18-20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Inspire Courage
Spells Remaining (1st): 1/3

Used Items:
Dagger (3)[/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Aug 17, 2013)

"Now that was..." the tengu began before looking at the hole on the ground where a floor used to be "disturbing..." An understatement at the craziness provided by the now defeated troglodyte but at least they won. "Looks like we're done with the job so lets just grab what we can and get out of here" Paskell said taking up the scythe and tapping Samad with it to get his attention back from the edge.
[sblock=OOC]I'll be continuing with this rogue. I see no problem with it. Also, I suppose on our way down we can loot the places we didn't? [/sblock]
[sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]





*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +7 Will: -1
Perception: +6
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: 
Current Conditions in Effect: Finesse

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Aug 19, 2013)

"Aye..." he turned away from the edge and headed towards the stairs, "Let's go."
[sblock=OOC]Yeah, I don't see any reason to give up on my character just yet, especially now that he's unlocked Dervish Dance.[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/16
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +0 Reflex: +6 Will: +3
Perception: +7, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+3, 1d6+2, 18-20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Inspire Courage
Spells Remaining (1st): 1/3

Used Items:
Dagger (3)[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 20, 2013)

A trip down the stairs reveals that the door which once opened into the dwarven crypt on the third floor now opens to air and sunshine.  The troglodyte which had been savaged by the crocodile has bled out, and Aeron is looking decidedly pale as well.  The tiefling does suggest skinning the beast, as its white hide would surely fetch a good price on the market.

There's little left to do besides search the rubble, but amazingly two of the sarcophagi survived the fall intact and are relatively close to the surface.  Whatever bones they bore have long since decayed, and but one of the sarcophagi holds a gleaming silvery chain shirt, which you guess to be mithril.  The workmanship on it is exquisite.  Another has a beautiful red silk shirt which is rather dusty but otherwise immaculate condition, so its clearly magical.  A bit of experimentation reveals its nature, which grants a burst of speed once a day.  Of the troglodyte chieftan's corpse there is no sign, either visual or olfactory.  It seems he must be buried deep.

When you get back to Mallack's farm, you find that Dane, Biaggio, and the wagon have already departed.  Mallack is slopping the pigpens when he sees you, and he stops his work and leans on his shovel, still ankle-deep in muck.  He greets you with his usual reserve.  "Heard a noise and saw the dust cloud come up a while ago.  I figured maybe that was you taking care of business.  You fellers all right?"  He glances up at the sun.  "It's a little after noon by my reckoning.  You're welcome to stay, but you could make the road and catch a wagon to Venza if'n you want to get along.  I know how impatient you city folk are."







*
...... Ivio Mallack ......
*
        *GM:*  Mithril chain shirt and Quick Runner's Shirt for the loots.  Final tally will be in the next day or three.


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Aug 20, 2013)

"It is true I long to get back, but now I am weary, so perhaps it would not be so bad to stay here another night. Just as well, Aeron _should_ have some rest first, with his leg as it is." He looked at Paskell, "What do you think?"
[sblock=OOC]Dibs on the magic shirt.  If Paskell takes the Mithral chain, then Samad can probably get the Mwk one as well.[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/16
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +0 Reflex: +6 Will: +3
Perception: +7, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+3, 1d6+2, 18-20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Inspire Courage
Spells Remaining (1st): 1/3

Used Items:
Dagger (3)[/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Aug 20, 2013)

"Yeah, business is done and we're all right cept the tiefling's leg" Paskell said before agreeing with Samad that "I'm alright with staying another night. I don't want to take the chance of not finding a wagon on the road with Aeron like this along with wolves and escaped lizard monsters prowling the place."
[sblock=OOC]darn, thought there will be more looting opportunities. I know we didn't examine the floor we left the crocodile corpse yet since we were in a rush to get at the boss so no items left there? Also, possible to bring those broken snake with us? If I recall right, cobra thingies are quite expensive or should I roll appraise? I think Aeron has survival for the skinning.[/sblock]
[sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]





*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +7 Will: -1
Perception: +6
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: 
Current Conditions in Effect: Finesse

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 21, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]In LPF, the total loot value is fixed based on time played and encounter CR.  You should each end the adventure with about 4000-5000 gp worth of cash and items.  So if you find X gp worth of items, the Guild will pay you 5000 minus X gp.

You can keep the croc skin if you want to make some swanky boots out of it -- it's basically flavor.  And the iron cobras are buried in the rubble.  

My computer isn't up yet.  I'll probably just recalc everything this afternoon.[/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Aug 21, 2013)

[sblock]Ahhhh ok thanks for clarifying. Thought that if all else fails I can try fixing the cobra and having an alternative weapon  In any case the suggestion about the croc skin sounds interesting. Maybe Paskell will have a cape made from it since every dashing swashbuckler needs a badass cape. That works too right?[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 22, 2013)

The night passes uneventfully, and you sleep easily despite the smell of the pigs -- after a close encounter with a troglodyte chief, a the smell of pig farm barely registers.  In the morning, Mallack sends you off with a hearty breakfast of eggs, biscuits, sausage, bacon and ham.  On the way out, the old farmer also gives you a piece of paper addressed to "MIFTRE FALSUNE HEV".  It's not sealed, but the handwriting is crabbed and mostly illegible.  However, it seems to be a receipt stating that you did indeed solve Mallack's problem. 

The walk back to the main road takes a little longer than the walk out, given Aeron's wounded leg, but once you're there, it's easy enough to hitch a ride on a passing cart with a drover who's happy to listen to your tales.  He does, however, make you sit downwind.  While your noses are thoroughly deadened, apparently there's a lingering aroma of troglodyte and pig that's in your hair and clothes.  Or in Paskell's case, in his feathers and clothes.

The drover drops you off near the Land Owners and Cultivators Guild, and you enter to find Fallson Hev hard at work over a stack of parchments.  He looks up as you enter, and then his nose wrinkles slightly.  "You've been to see Mister Mallack, then?  Is all well?" he says.  Taking the receipt, he frowns, then sighs.  "While I respect the expertise my clients have in the fields of agriculture and animal husbandry, I do so wish they took time to practice their penmanship.   However, as far as I'm able to make out, Mister Mallack is satisfied.  Did you find any items of worth over ten thousand sovereigns?  No?  Well then, payment is rather straightforward.  Please wait a moment while I fetch it for you."

The old clerk rises and disappears into the back room.  You hear the ratcheting noise of a safe being opened, and then the soft clink of coins.  A moment later, Hev reappears with small money pouches.  "There you go, gentlemen.  Thank you, and should another situation arise, we'll be more than willing to call on you again."








*...... Fallson Hev ......

*        *GM:*   @_*Satin Knights*_ will have to clear the math, but you should finish with *3556 xp* and *3979 gp* worth of cash and goods.  So for example,  if you take the mithral chain shirt, you'll be receiving 3979-1100= 2869 gp.  Technically, I should charge the CLW charges to group funds, but screw it, I'm putting it on the tab of the guys who dropped out. 

Available goodies you can take:
Wand of Cure Light Wounds (19 charges) - 285 gp
Masterwork chain shirt - 250 gp
Mithral chain shirt - 1100 gp
Quick runner's shirt - 1000 gp
Belt of tumbling - 800 gp
Bone scythe +1 - 2309 gp


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 22, 2013)

Numbers approved.


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Aug 22, 2013)

"Aye sir, well, it was a pleasure working for you." The nomad had been working more on his Common Speech, but he took the opportunity to use his more familiar tongue, "Ma`a as-salāma." He took the pouch Fallson handed him and placed it within his robes, before bowing and turning to the others, "I hope we can work together again soon. Aeron, I shall pray for an early recovery."
[sblock=OOC]I think I'll take the wand, masterwork chain, and QR shirt, since I can use that move action to start a battle dance and still have my other actions available to use (plus, it's already red, which makes me think "Bashu" willed me to have it. )[/sblock][sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +0 Reflex: +6 Will: +3
Perception: +7, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+3, 1d6+2, 18-20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse
Spells Remaining (1st): 3/3

Used Items:
Dagger (3)[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 22, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Just FYI, the shirt says, "Once per day as a swift action, the wearer can take an additional move action *to move* on his turn."  So you can't use that extra action to start a battle-dance, but you could use your regular move to battle-dance and use that action to move.[/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Aug 23, 2013)

"Ah!" the tengu said seeing his money coming, "thank you" he replied taking the money happily. And of course, "I'll be more than happy to help with any other situation that comes up" provided he gets paid again of course. "If there is nothing more, I think I'll leave if you don't mind. There is a hot shower calling out for me" or the stench of the previous day's work is commanding him to. Either way it wasn't a bad suggestion.

[sblock=OOC]I'll take the Mithral chain shirt since apparently I can resell stuff at full price anytime?  Will that work for my old armor too? Also, Belt of Tumbling. Too bad CF beat me to the wand 

[FONT=Helvetica, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]Soooo cape just gets a[/FONT]dded to description right?[/sblock]
[sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]





*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +7 Will: -1
Perception: +6
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: 
Current Conditions in Effect: Finesse

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 23, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Throw it in the description if you want.  My barbarian had a wolfskin cape from his first adventure which he later enchanted to be a Cloak of Resistance.  It's just a flavor thing.[/sblock]


----------

